# Barney's F - Vanilla Kush / TGA Subcool - Ace of Spades = Waterfarm - 600w



## Dayzt (Sep 10, 2011)

Vanilla Kush -=- Ace of Spades 
-------------------------------------------------
Here we go again!! I've got one of each of these seeds in paper-towels and starting to germ! The VK is feminized, but the Ace of Spades is a regular, like all of the TGA lineup. No worries though - I've got the magic ability to determine a female by the look of the seed itself!! lol... I've had good luck in the past - I'm being optomistic! 

Stay tuned - I'll post some pics up as soon as the waterfarms are setup and running in the big tent!

All comments, tips, suggestions and such welcome! LONG LIVE THE WATERFARM!


----------



## widowmaker31 (Sep 10, 2011)

good seed choice - very nice grow last round......ready for this one too! best of luck!


----------



## cranker (Sep 10, 2011)

Vanilla Kush is goin' in my next grow in about a week. I love Barney's.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 10, 2011)

so jealous, i want to get my hands on some vanilla :/


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 10, 2011)

got a V K going right now it responds really well to LST. This at 4 weeks


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 10, 2011)

This is our second swing at the awesome VK - last time was in soil, and we pulled 6.5 ounces from 4 plants... I'm looking to exceed that with just the one plant this round - and hopefully another decent result from the AoS....

Since the lot of you are interested in the VK, here's some pics from our last run of it... enjoy!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2011)

subbed, glad to see others growing vk as well.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 10, 2011)

Subbed again. Let the waterfarm fun continue.

Excellent bud porn btw.


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 10, 2011)

Can i ask at what stage of flowering did the yellowing if the leaves started?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 10, 2011)

You are a growing fiend! Subbed for this one as well.


----------



## matatan (Sep 10, 2011)

subbed again of course
lookin to see what that aos can do for ya, iv seen pics in another forum and that aos looks like it would do very well in a scrog. very uniform looking plant. fingers crossed that its a female!


----------



## OGPanda (Sep 10, 2011)

Sub'ed for this one too....


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 10, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> subbed, glad to see others growing vk as well.


Absolutely - we simply HAD to grow VK again. We ran out of it in our stash back in April I think it was, but my wife had already ordered more seeds from the 'tude and insisted we run it again this year... no complaints here! 



Fuzznutz said:


> Subbed again. Let the waterfarm fun continue.
> 
> Excellent bud porn btw.


Thanks - welcome back to the next round! =) Things should be 'hopping' again here within a few weeks - stay tuned!



Serial Violator said:


> Can i ask at what stage of flowering did the yellowing if the leaves started?


I'm assuming you mean the Vanilla Kush - I've posted a link below to my VK journal, but without looking back at it, I'd say things started to yellow off at around 6 weeks into flower. There were some small parts of the plants that shedded various larger leaves before that, but nothing serious. I didn't use much nutrient with that grow, so there may have been some defeciencies that were more 'apparent' at various stages of flowering - but nothing major. I like to let it do it's thing as much as I can without interfering, so sometimes there's a bit of irregular yellowing, but nothing out of control. Here's the link:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/318748-bf-fem-vanilla-kush-x4.html



mr2shim said:


> You are a growing fiend! Subbed for this one as well.


Thanks man - I'm following your water-scrog as well - high five!!


----------



## hydranthead (Sep 10, 2011)

Your Tangerine Dream journal inspired me to get the waterfarm and get started. I've had the TD seeds for about 6 months now but am just now getting going with them. I love your choice of seeds, VK is one of the 2 strains I'll be acquiring next. Thank you so much for posting in such detail, it really helps out those that are following in your footsteps. Subscribed to this for sure.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 10, 2011)

A couple pics - the VK seed already cracked and I've suspended it in the newly cleaned waterfarm. The AoS seed looks to have a thicker coat - should be ready in another day or two I'm guessing... Let the games begin!....again!! 

A pic of the cleaned up waterfarm from the previous grow...







And here it is all setup and running again - I've put the cracked seed in the hydroton and shut off the light for the night - we'll see where we're at in the morning!


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 10, 2011)

hydranthead said:


> Your Tangerine Dream journal inspired me to get the waterfarm and get started. I've had the TD seeds for about 6 months now but am just now getting going with them. I love your choice of seeds, VK is one of the 2 strains I'll be acquiring next. Thank you so much for posting in such detail, it really helps out those that are following in your footsteps. Subscribed to this for sure.


Thanks! All the best - feel free to ask any questions you may have! I'm sure you'll find things quite easy to get started - can't wait to see your setup!


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 11, 2011)

We'll see if you can actually prove the usefulness of a waterfarm/scrog with this grow. I'm still not sold... 

Can't wait to see the difference with 600's in place!


----------



## stondded (Sep 11, 2011)

i got 600's and waterfarms im subbed or this ride


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 11, 2011)

subbed, if this turns out like the TD i may have to get a waterfarm myself


----------



## seventroop (Sep 11, 2011)

i'v subbed for this one as well


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 11, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> subbed, if this turns out like the TD i may have to get a waterfarm myself


So his other journal didn't inspire you enough yet?


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 11, 2011)

omfg... the AoS seed cracked this evening and already has a little more than an 1/8th of an inch of tap-root. That means I need to go to walmart tonight and buy a drill so that my new waterfarm is ready to go by about 10 pm this evening - if i leave it, then it will be too big in the paper-towel to put in the hydroton...argh!! Oh well - good news that both are now cracked and starting! Germ rate 2/2!!!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 11, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> omfg... the AoS seed cracked this evening and already has a little more than an 1/8th of an inch of tap-root. That means I need to go to walmart tonight and buy a drill so that my new waterfarm is ready to go by about 10 pm this evening - if i leave it, then it will be too big in the paper-towel to put in the hydroton...argh!! Oh well - good news that both are now cracked and starting! Germ rate 2/2!!!


This may sound ghetto, but you don't NEED a drill, haha I used a pair of scissors and some muscle to add extra holes in my waterfarm.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol - I took your advice and punched my own holes in the new waterfarm using the sharp hole-punch bit on my multi-end screwdriver...worked like a charm! I'd +rep you but it's still too soon. =)

So now I've got both farms sitting side-by-side running - I'm going to wait until a bit later this evening to put the seed in, as I'd like it to get a bit longer of a tap-root first...


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 11, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Lol - I took your advice and punched my own holes in the new waterfarm using the sharp hole-punch bit on my multi-end screwdriver...worked like a charm! I'd +rep you but it's still too soon. =)
> 
> So now I've got both farms sitting side-by-side running - I'm going to wait until a bit later this evening to put the seed in, as I'd like it to get a bit longer of a tap-root first...


Are you running 1 600w for them both? Glad to hear it worked! I actually used a small phillips to poke a hole in the side of the bucket for the airline.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll have each waterfarm under thier own 600w light, side-by-side in one tent. I've got some work to do yet, with having to mount the new filter and blower fan, then start building the new screens.

I added an extra air line to the corner in the AoS waterfarm, but haven't got an airstone for it yet... the VK waterfarm is going to run without the extra airstone and then I'll be able to compare side-by side...


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 11, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I'll have each waterfarm under thier own 600w light, side-by-side in one tent. I've got some work to do yet, with having to mount the new filter and blower fan, then start building the new screens.
> 
> I added an extra air line to the corner in the AoS waterfarm, but haven't got an airstone for it yet... the VK waterfarm is going to run without the extra airstone and then I'll be able to compare side-by side...


Oh nice, that would be great to see at the end of the grow which has a bigger root system. What size are the screens gonna be?


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 11, 2011)

The screens will be the same size as the last grow - maybe a bit bigger, not sure yet. I'll have to measure out the space yet to get an exact size, but it will be close to 4'x4' each.


----------



## tony1960 (Sep 12, 2011)

Subbed! I have VK clones running in power growers too. My first time running it and the pics of your prev. run look great!


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't way to see this setup, Dayzt. It's sounding so pro.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 12, 2011)

tony1960 said:


> Subbed! I have VK clones running in power growers too. My first time running it and the pics of your prev. run look great!


Cool - yeah I can't wait to see how this strain performs in the waterfarm... def one of our most favorite ones we've tried so far. 



kriznarf said:


> Can't way to see this setup, Dayzt. It's sounding so pro.


Thanks kriz - things are starting to come together - it's exciting to see these seeds starting to take off in the hydroton - every 2-3 hours right now, things are looking better and better... still not at the seedling stage yet, but 1-2 days and they'll each have their cotyledons I'm sure... pics to come in my next post!


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's a few starter pics of the two waterfarms running side-by-side and some closeups of the cracked seeds opening. Sorry for the extreme blur on the AoS - didn't realize it was that bad until I got back from the room...too lazy to retake..lol

Both waterfarms - VK on the left, AoS on the right...







Vanilla Kush - first peek!







Ace of Spades - sorry for the extreme blur! (not much to see yet anyway)


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 13, 2011)

grew it a year ago freaking loved it had to flower that one early but it proved a powerful high and an awesome scent. Subbed for this one.


----------



## Kaiser Puff (Sep 13, 2011)

Subbed! I enjoyed your TD journal, it was cool getting to watch yours as mine was a few weeks behind. I just put some AoS of water myself, maybe we can compare phenos later on.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 13, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> grew it a year ago freaking loved it had to flower that one early but it proved a powerful high and an awesome scent. Subbed for this one.


Cool - yeah we grew it last year too. It'll be interesting to compare our results with it growing in hydro this time.



Kaiser Puff said:


> Subbed! I enjoyed your TD journal, it was cool getting to watch yours as mine was a few weeks behind. I just put some AoS of water myself, maybe we can compare phenos later on.


Sounds great - looking forward to see what we get!


----------



## hydranthead (Sep 14, 2011)

Is it safe to "help" the shell off the seedling once the first true leaves have arrived?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 14, 2011)

hydranthead said:


> Is it safe to "help" the shell off the seedling once the first true leaves have arrived?


I've done it every time I grew, never seem to hurt.


----------



## hydranthead (Sep 14, 2011)

I've tried to be patient but it's been almost 8 days from the beginning of germination and it feels like it's all going soooooo slow. I know I shouldn't expect Dayzt or ScottyB's results right off the bat but everything seems so stunted. One mistake I noticed right away is that I didn't support the seedling with anything, just gently layed it root down into the hydro into a snug little spot, seems to be working but I'm not moving at the pace I had hoped


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds to me like you're already at the point where you should be able to remove that seed shell without any issues. For me, once I can tell it's trying to shed the thin film on the leaves curled up, I'll normally try and help it off - I've never had one die on me yet from doing that... Post some pics up of your seedlings so we can have a look at what you're describing.

So the cotyledons are open on both seedlings now - I'm going to set up another 2 cfl lights tonight so they get a little more light. They both have their first 'edged' leaves starting...just. No pics tonight, but I'll get some by the weekend for sure.


----------



## hydranthead (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't want to hijack your thread so I'll just get a journal going but I'll post a pic in a sec. I have bigger problems on my hands, the root appears to be trying to grow to the surface.....


----------



## hydranthead (Sep 14, 2011)

I knocked the shell off, and when adding some water I stupidly poured a little bit directly on it, which it didn't seem to like very much. I went to re-arrange the medium a little bit and that's when I noticed the root curving upward. Not good. Okay, enough of me, I'm excited to see your progress with the VK!!!


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys - took some pics tonight. Not looking too bad for 5 days since germ... enjoy!! 

Group shot:







Vanilla Kush:












Ace of Spades:


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 17, 2011)

looking good mate subbed


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 17, 2011)

IT BEGINS! Great shots, Dayzt. I actually just ordered some VK. I'll be going on a quest for a nice clone mother. Pretty excited to see how she does for you, especially since you've worked with the strain before.


----------



## Fatty420 (Sep 17, 2011)

very nice!!!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 17, 2011)

Excited to be in for the full ride. Question, when you were going to cut yours down when did you stop watering it? I was thinking I shouldn't water it a couple days before chop.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 17, 2011)

I actually continued to water with straight RO water until the day before chop, but those last 3 days were darkness, and I also used 'Final Phase' in my flush water to help clean out the last of the nutrients.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 17, 2011)

So I installed a 'Bubble Wall' air-stone in the Ace of Spades waterfarm this evening. It's a thick, weighted, flexible porous hose that you connect to the air-hose - check out the link:

http://www.uxcell.com/45cm-air-curtain-bubble-wall-for-aquarium-fish-tank-p-37342.html

It seems to be working very well - I got a new large air-pump as well, which I'm now using for the drip-ring and air-stone, as it has 2 air outlets on it.


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> So I installed a 'Bubble Wall' air-stone in the Ace of Spades waterfarm this evening. It's a thick, weighted, flexible porous hose that you connect to the air-hose - check out the link:
> 
> http://www.uxcell.com/45cm-air-curtain-bubble-wall-for-aquarium-fish-tank-p-37342.html
> 
> It seems to be working very well - I got a new large air-pump as well, which I'm now using for the drip-ring and air-stone, as it has 2 air outlets on it.


nice idea with that airstone mate i haven't seen them like that before i went with just a normal round blue 1 for now


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 18, 2011)

The seedlings are twice as big now than the last set of pictures, but still not much to see - look for more pics mid-week or next weekend. 

Some good comparisons going with these 2 waterfarms... the new one has the Ace of Spades plant and it has more holes in the bottom of the growing chamber, plus it has the Bubble Wall airstone in the rez and the stronger pump running it and the drip-ring. The older waterfarm has the Vanilla Kush plant which has the 'seasoned' hydroton which I'm guessing will give it a head-start in this grow. It also has extra holes drilled in it, but not as many as the newer waterfarm - plus it also has a stronger air-pump running the drip-ring - no extra air-stone installed in this one though.


----------



## boodadood (Sep 18, 2011)

looks good bro..im watchin

BD


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 18, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> The seedlings are twice as big now than the last set of pictures, but still not much to see - look for more pics mid-week or next weekend.
> 
> Some good comparisons going with these 2 waterfarms... the new one has the Ace of Spades plant and it has more holes in the bottom of the growing chamber, plus it has the Bubble Wall airstone in the rez and the stronger pump running it and the drip-ring. The older waterfarm has the Vanilla Kush plant which has the 'seasoned' hydroton which I'm guessing will give it a head-start in this grow. It also has extra holes drilled in it, but not as many as the newer waterfarm - plus it also has a stronger air-pump running the drip-ring - no extra air-stone installed in this one though.


Did you notice that the new waterfarms come with more holes than the older ones? I noticed mine had a ton more than the pictures I seen on the internet of the older waterfarms.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah I did notice that actually - still not enough in my opinion though - they seem to not put many holes closer towards the outside walls of the grow-chamber... I perforated it good though - I have about 1 hole every 1/2 to 1/4 of the bottom. The holes could probably have been bigger - next time I'll drill them out larger, as I got myself a drill finally..lol...


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah drilled mine out too, hoping for big roots lol I noticed VK is a top seller on attitude right now - your influencing sales lol, you need an agent to get some endorsements going..


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice! I have 4 waterfarms just sittin though because I'm too lazy to clean the drip rings that always get clogged lol Your running additional air stones in the rez(s) correct? Definitely subscribed for another sweet show.

EDIT: I see airstone in one not in the other...nice interested to see the results. I think they are a must tho cuz the drip rings love to clog.


----------



## AWnox (Sep 19, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> So I installed a 'Bubble Wall' air-stone in the Ace of Spades waterfarm this evening. It's a thick, weighted, flexible porous hose that you connect to the air-hose - check out the link:
> 
> http://www.uxcell.com/45cm-air-curtain-bubble-wall-for-aquarium-fish-tank-p-37342.html
> 
> It seems to be working very well - I got a new large air-pump as well, which I'm now using for the drip-ring and air-stone, as it has 2 air outlets on it.


Hello to all, a newby to the forums here, just wanted to say subbed of course and also thank you for introducing me to the Waterfarms, your reports and analysis have really helped trying to understand hydro better. In any case I was wondering about a similar setup to yours and I'd figure I'd ask seeing your successes. Would a 40 gl pump say with 2 outlets be enough and not an overkill for one WF with a bubble wall or airstone for a 250 W grow? I need to keep things small this time around and don't have enough room to let the plant get to massive (wishful thinking hu?). My instincts and reading tell me that it would be enough with the standard WF pump and no extra air down there but I would rather more than not enough (of air down there). Also if you don't mind me asking what W's of CFL are you using for the seedlings and when do you plan on switching over to the 600W MH? Any information you can share friend is and always will be appreciated. 

Awesome grows!  +rep


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 19, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> yeah drilled mine out too, hoping for big roots lol I noticed VK is a top seller on attitude right now - your influencing sales lol, you need an agent to get some endorsements going..


Lol... well I hope we see similar results with the VK in hydro - it would be great to grow for Barney's! =)



Someguy15 said:


> Nice! I have 4 waterfarms just sittin though because I'm too lazy to clean the drip rings that always get clogged lol Your running additional air stones in the rez(s) correct? Definitely subscribed for another sweet show.
> 
> EDIT: I see airstone in one not in the other...nice interested to see the results. I think they are a must tho cuz the drip rings love to clog.


Yep, they do clog from the buildup of nutrients. I found it really easy to clean the drip-ring though - comes off easy and I just blow it out like that once every few weeks...



AWnox said:


> Hello to all, a newby to the forums here, just wanted to say subbed of course and also thank you for introducing me to the Waterfarms, your reports and analysis have really helped trying to understand hydro better. In any case I was wondering about a similar setup to yours and I'd figure I'd ask seeing your successes. Would a 40 gl pump say with 2 outlets be enough and not an overkill for one WF with a bubble wall or airstone for a 250 W grow? I need to keep things small this time around and don't have enough room to let the plant get to massive (wishful thinking hu?). My instincts and reading tell me that it would be enough with the standard WF pump and no extra air down there but I would rather more than not enough (of air down there). Also if you don't mind me asking what W's of CFL are you using for the seedlings and when do you plan on switching over to the 600W MH? Any information you can share friend is and always will be appreciated.
> 
> Awesome grows!  +rep


Thanks for the kind words! The pump you've described should work fine to run both your drip-ring and air-stone. I think this last one I bought is rated for 40-60 gallon tanks - it gives plenty of push for both. I have a 30 gal pump on the other waterfarm without the air-stone. My lights are just 100 Watt CFLs - those pairs I'm using have one warm and one cold (blue) light to give a nice balance. I set up 1 of the 600w lights last night and both waterfarms are under just that one light now - with the CFLs still there too - plenty of light! I still need to vent the light and get the filter set in there, but I also setup my small fan to blow across the tops of the farms which works great. I'll try to get some pics up in the next few days if not this eve... cheers!


----------



## AWnox (Sep 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Thanks for the kind words! The pump you've described should work fine to run both your drip-ring and air-stone. I think this last one I bought is rated for 40-60 gallon tanks - it gives plenty of push for both. I have a 30 gal pump on the other waterfarm without the air-stone. My lights are just 100 Watt CFLs - those pairs I'm using have one warm and one cold (blue) light to give a nice balance. I set up 1 of the 600w lights last night and both waterfarms are under just that one light now - with the CFLs still there too - plenty of light! I still need to vent the light and get the filter set in there, but I also setup my small fan to blow across the tops of the farms which works great. I'll try to get some pics up in the next few days if not this eve... cheers!


Thank you for your reply Dayzt. Funny you should mention the balance for the CFL, I found these at Amazon: Full Spectrum - ALZO 27W Compact Fluorescent - Case of 4 - Daylight Balanced 5500K - Pure White Light . I was thinking using these for the early stages, maybe first week or so then moving on to a 250W MH (digital air cooled). Have you had any experience with full spectrum CFL's and would you think these would be ok and beneficial in the early stages of veg growth? I am unsure if the plant needs (or wants) anything from the red side of the spectrum at this stage, I'm sure it can't hurt though right?


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 20, 2011)

In my opinion, it's doesn't really matter than much during the first 1-2 weeks (1 week for some fast starters). I noticed that I'd said mine were 100 w CFLs...well after thinking about it, I believe they're more like 40-60w bulbs..lol. I've never used full spectrum cfls, but I don't see why they wouldn't be okay for that initial week or 2. For my past few grows, I've tried to start with the CFLs until they look like they can handle the bigger light, then I start the big light, raised all the way up as high as it will go in the tent, and leave the CFLs low and close for the next week or so again - this seems to 'ease' them into the big light better, and keeps them short at the same time with the close cfls... I'm running 24 hr lighting still at this point too, so I just leav me tent door open enough to help it stay cooler in there for the tender seedlings. Once my lights are all ducted and the fans are cooling things properly, I can close the tent up and start 18/6 lighting for the rest of veg...


----------



## AWnox (Sep 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> In my opinion, it's doesn't really matter than much during the first 1-2 weeks (1 week for some fast starters). I noticed that I'd said mine were 100 w CFLs...well after thinking about it, I believe they're more like 40-60w bulbs..lol. I've never used full spectrum cfls, but I don't see why they wouldn't be okay for that initial week or 2. For my past few grows, I've tried to start with the CFLs until they look like they can handle the bigger light, then I start the big light, raised all the way up as high as it will go in the tent, and leave the CFLs low and close for the next week or so again - this seems to 'ease' them into the big light better, and keeps them short at the same time with the close cfls... I'm running 24 hr lighting still at this point too, so I just leav me tent door open enough to help it stay cooler in there for the tender seedlings. Once my lights are all ducted and the fans are cooling things properly, I can close the tent up and start 18/6 lighting for the rest of veg...


Understood and thank you. Yeah I am over thinking things again. I tend to do that with my projects. I do have a smaller space though about 26'' wide x 16'' deep and over 60''+ height. I think if I follow your examples and SCOTTYBALLS and others threads I believe I can make a decent grow in that space. I'm trying to design the space today with my AutoCad software, been using it for years to design small things around the house and at work, this is ALOT more fun though.  My linen closet is right below the attic so I'm gonna make a small 6'' hole on the ceiling of that linen closet and have the grow box in there with an exhaust fan and filter to the attic to control the smell and the temps (also with a couple of 6 inch holes at the bottom and sides with 6'' fans but not turned on; with the negative pressure alone from the exhaust fan they should spin just from the pressure inside (this also helps with the compression of the box itself). As far as materials go for a custom box itself, what would you recommend? Also in SCOTTYBALLS first grows the PA express he says his cabin is 50 something inches tall...is that the entire height of the box or of grow space; because it seems way taller?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 20, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Understood and thank you. Yeah I am over thinking things again. I tend to do that with my projects. I do have a smaller space though about 26'' wide x 16'' deep and over 60''+ height. I think if I follow your examples and SCOTTYBALLS and others threads I believe I can make a decent grow in that space. I'm trying to design the space today with my AutoCad software, been using it for years to design small things around the house and at work, this is ALOT more fun though.  My linen closet is right below the attic so I'm gonna make a small 6'' hole on the ceiling of that linen closet and have the grow box in there with an exhaust fan and filter to the attic to control the smell and the temps (also with a couple of 6 inch holes at the bottom and sides with 6'' fans but not turned on; with the negative pressure alone from the exhaust fan they should spin just from the pressure inside (this also helps with the compression of the box itself). As far as materials go for a custom box itself, what would you recommend? Also in SCOTTYBALLS first grows the PA express he says his cabin is 50 something inches tall...is that the entire height of the box or of grow space; because it seems way taller?


my grow is pretty close to that size. A tad bit bigger. 20"x36"x60". I personally think you should go with a 400w inline fan and carbon filter, similar to my setup. The more light in there the better. 

with scottyballs I believe that was the entire inside of his cab. I think he only had 20-26" of available grow space from the waterfarm to the light. If I recall correctly.

How's it coming along dayzt? Yesterday was 7 days since germ correct?


----------



## AWnox (Sep 20, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> my grow is pretty close to that size. A tad bit bigger. 20"x36"x60". I personally think you should go with a 400w inline fan and carbon filter, similar to my setup. The more light in there the better.
> 
> with scottyballs I believe that was the entire inside of his cab. I think he only had 20-26" of available grow space from the waterfarm to the light. If I recall correctly.
> 
> How's it coming along dayzt? Yesterday was 7 days since germ correct?


Wow and with only 20-26'' he could get those yields! If I get a quarter of that result (about 3 oz) I'll be a happy camper. I was considering my space so that's why I thought that the 250W would be enough to keep the plant from getting too monstrous, even though it sounds like a positive thing don't you think it'll be worse because more of the plant will not get the space and light it needs? For my situation and needs I prefer to have 3oz of stank ass sticky icky than 9oz of so so ganja feel me? I only smoke at night, before bed or when it's my day off (Sunday  ) so with 3 oz it'll last me the time it takes me to grow another one and thus have a eternal supply. Although I might just do what another friend suggested to have a mother and just clone her all year round that way I know I have good bud, yet one doesn't want to be smoking the same bud all year round so we'll see what I'll figure out.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 20, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Wow and with only 20-26'' he could get those yields! If I get a quarter of that result (about 3 oz) I'll be a happy camper. I was considering my space so that's why I thought that the 250W would be enough to keep the plant from getting too monstrous, even though it sounds like a positive thing don't you think it'll be worse because more of the plant will not get the space and light it needs? For my situation and needs I prefer to have 3oz of stank ass sticky icky than 9oz of so so ganja feel me? I only smoke at night, before bed or when it's my day off (Sunday  ) so with 3 oz it'll last me the time it takes me to grow another one and thus have a eternal supply. Although I might just do what another friend suggested to have a mother and just clone her all year round that way I know I have good bud, yet one doesn't want to be smoking the same bud all year round so we'll see what I'll figure out.


Honestly I'd mimic my grow if I were you.  Not tooting my own horn but if you don't have a lot of space like me and want some nice bud, go read my grow journal. I still think you should get a 400w. I was like you when I first started, I planned on growing a with a 250w but the 400w is only ~15 extra a month which is nothing and the yield will be sooo much better. If you decide to up the wattage pm me I'll give you the links to where I bought everything.

Better stop posting in Dayzt's thread. I don't want to post in it about something not related to his grow. You can pm me if you like.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey guys - glad to see you making yourself at home here!  No worries... I don't mind. 

Here's a picture update from this evening. The VK is doing awesome - this is only 10 days (1.5 wks) since they cracked. The Ace of Spades is having an issue with the new hydroton or so it seems... got some crusty leaf tips, but it's still growing - I think it was something to do with a high ppm from the hydroton early on - I have that fixed now mostly, but she's a bit stunted - hope she makes it!

I removed the cfls tonight and lowered the 600 down to a managable level. I think the extra light will keep them short. Enjoy the pics! 

Group Shot:






Vanilla Kush:
















Ace of Spades:


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 22, 2011)

Haha sweet! Our VK are only 2 days apart from germ. Same progress so far here! I got a touch more of the second node, but I think the 2 days could more then make that difference. Will be tuned, may post a pic if they are identical if u don't mind haha


----------



## runpinto (Sep 22, 2011)

well it appears that my vanilla kush is about 4 days behind yours! happy growings!


----------



## AWnox (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Dayzt, looking great! Question though; did you perforate any extra holes in the drip ring? It seems as though my waterfarm isn't getting any water to the middle of it where the seedling would go. I'm afraid once she's in there she's not going to get much moisture. At what angle do you have the holes from the drip ring? Are they suppose to be totally vertical facing down or at an angle so it reaches more the middle of the grow medium? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking great What kinda bulb are you using for veg? If you can, you should take a picture of the full setup once they get under their own lights.



AWnox said:


> Hey Dayzt, looking great! Question though; did you perforate any extra holes in the drip ring? It seems as though my waterfarm isn't getting any water to the middle of it where the seedling would go. I'm afraid once she's in there she's not going to get much moisture. At what angle do you have the holes from the drip ring? Are they suppose to be totally vertical facing down or at an angle so it reaches more the middle of the grow medium? Thanks for any feedback.


Drip ring should stay facing down, in the first days to week or so pour a little water around the seedling every few hours or so. Be careful though as it's just a seedling and can easily be damaged.


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha, seems like a lot of people are running with VK right now. I've heard great things about it. Pretty sure I should be able to find a good clone mother from among the ten beans I have on the way. Any thoughts on what traits/pheno I should be looking out for? 

Looking good, Dayzt. I bet that Ace of Spades pulls through just fine.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 22, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Haha sweet! Our VK are only 2 days apart from germ. Same progress so far here! I got a touch more of the second node, but I think the 2 days could more then make that difference. Will be tuned, may post a pic if they are identical if u don't mind haha


Yo - that's so awesome - I hope you can stick around for this entire grow and post some pics here to compare - I really appreciate it! It's not a race or anything, but hey - the more the merrier - I already know this strain is steller, I just hope my results this time are 'as good' as last time when we had it in soil...right now, all others are eventually compared to it, as we consider it our best result so far, together with the Acapulco Gold, which we've almost for sure got on next year's list already.



runpinto said:


> well it appears that my vanilla kush is about 4 days behind yours! happy growings!


Right on! Keep following along - if you have a journal, feel free to share! 



AWnox said:


> Hey Dayzt, looking great! Question though; did you perforate any extra holes in the drip ring? It seems as though my waterfarm isn't getting any water to the middle of it where the seedling would go. I'm afraid once she's in there she's not going to get much moisture. At what angle do you have the holes from the drip ring? Are they suppose to be totally vertical facing down or at an angle so it reaches more the middle of the grow medium? Thanks for any feedback.


As Mr2 said, no modifications need to be done to the drip ring at all - just be vigilant in the first few weeks and pour 5-6 cups of water (from the water-level tube) through the top, right down where the seedling's root is - everytime you check on it. Once it's a bit stronger, that won't be necessary, as the hydroton stays moister further down - the light will always dry out the top layer of hydroton, and when the seedling is young, most of it's root is in the top part... hope that makes sense! Basically, once the root reaches the bottom of the growing chamber and pokes through, your golden!



mr2shim said:


> Looking great What kinda bulb are you using for veg? If you can, you should take a picture of the full setup once they get under their own lights.
> 
> 
> Drip ring should stay facing down, in the first days to week or so pour a little water around the seedling every few hours or so. Be careful though as it's just a seedling and can easily be damaged.


I have (had) a pair of the coily 60w cfl bulbs (one warm, one cool - red/blue) on each seedling until they had well developed first leaves, then they were removed with the big 600w light started up. As long as I can keep the temps no higher than 80-85, it will be fine according to past experience. I'll be getting all my ducting done up this weekend and setting up the new filter and blower fan, so sometime next week both lights will be running and I'll be 'tweaking' things to keep the temps in there below 80. So to answer your question, I'll ultimately have each plant under it's own 600w HPS light - I decided to just use the HPS lights through both veg and flower this time - seemed to work pretty good last time! My HPS lights also have a larger amount of blue in them than regular HPS lights, so...

I'll for sure get some over-all pics of the setup once that's done - right now it's kinda of a 'disaster area' as i've been lazy and need to do some cleanup in there..lol.



kriznarf said:


> Ha, seems like a lot of people are running with VK right now. I've heard great things about it. Pretty sure I should be able to find a good clone mother from among the ten beans I have on the way. Any thoughts on what traits/pheno I should be looking out for?
> 
> Looking good, Dayzt. I bet that Ace of Spades pulls through just fine.


Finding a good clone from this strain shouldn't be any problem at all - last time I germed 5 fem seeds of the VK and all of them made it - very impressed with Barney's once again.. and now look at this little biatch out-performing the AoS so far..lol.. but she does have the advantage of being in the 'seasoned' waterfarm. 

As in most strains, I'd look for a pheno with good branching (will thoeretically perform better under the screen) and tight nodes, but that can have alot to do with how you train her early on. I plan to keep my light as low as I can with this one, so it stays nice and tight - then once it's big enough, she'll get bent over and spread out just like the last one. The AoS, I'm expecting to be much 'stouter' than the VK, but from the vids and pics from Subcool, it should still push out some nice side-branching - we'll see what kind of pheno I get - not much choice when running only 1 plant, but I've had some pretty good luck so far! If the AoS doesn't end up working out, I think I'll be popping in my 'Creme Caramel' (Sweet Seeds)..


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 22, 2011)

Always appreciate the thoughtful feedback. I'd rep you if I could!


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 22, 2011)

yep every barney seed has been a winner for me, great genetics and breeding I'd imagine. One thing I did when I started my seed in the hydroton is I took the ring off cut a shot strip of plastic tubing and rotated the t fitting to face the seed then I had a direct short line of flow right to the seed that way I had to monitor less and relax more


----------



## frisco420 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Dayzt, big fan of your work. That TD grow was awesome! Just ordered a pack of OG Kush #18 and am leaning towards picking me up a pack of the vanilla kush so im def going to be paying close attention to this grow. 

Not sure if you mentioned it but what size tent are you using this time around?


----------



## cocakola (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello all I've been reading this post and I love the convo and pics.. My question is I have 3 Vk seeds that just cracked can I put them straight in the clay rocks in my superponics system with the air pump on and water level 2inches away from the netcups with a 600w mh 2ft away good temps n ok humidity?

Thank you any feedback will be appreciated!


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 24, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Always appreciate the thoughtful feedback. I'd rep you if I could!


Thanks man - np, I know how it is with the rep thing here - same goes to you!



ironheadxl said:


> yep every barney seed has been a winner for me, great genetics and breeding I'd imagine. One thing I did when I started my seed in the hydroton is I took the ring off cut a shot strip of plastic tubing and rotated the t fitting to face the seed then I had a direct short line of flow right to the seed that way I had to monitor less and relax more


That's a great idea... I haven't really needed to do that though I don't think. THe one is drying up pretty bad, but it's had a rough time with this new hydroton - it should be fine now though, and it's got through the hard part before the root reaches the rez...



frisco420 said:


> Hey Dayzt, big fan of your work. That TD grow was awesome! Just ordered a pack of OG Kush #18 and am leaning towards picking me up a pack of the vanilla kush so im def going to be paying close attention to this grow.
> 
> Not sure if you mentioned it but what size tent are you using this time around?


The big tent I'm using this time is close to 8 feetwide, 4 feet deep, and about 7.5 feet tall.



cocakola said:


> Hello all I've been reading this post and I love the convo and pics.. My question is I have 3 Vk seeds that just cracked can I put them straight in the clay rocks in my superponics system with the air pump on and water level 2inches away from the netcups with a 600w mh 2ft away good temps n ok humidity?
> 
> Thank you any feedback will be appreciated!


You sure can put the cracked seeds directly into the hydroton - it's a bit tricky, but just make sure the root is pointed down and you have it support well between the pellets until the root is down far enough to support itself. As it emerges, you can move the hydroton around it better until the seedling gets bigger. It's important to keep pouring water down through the center over the root as it starts out - don't let it get too dry in the middle.

I think it's a bit to early to use that big light - you probably want to start out with some smaller CLF lights so you can get in really close to help it start. Get a small fan blowing aross it and it won't take long for it to shoot up!


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 24, 2011)

So I checked each plants' rez this evening after topping them off with fresh water, and was happy to see a root starting to come through on the bottom far corner of the VK plant - great to see that the roots have spread out that much! Also - to my surprise - the AoS has also reached the rez, and has a long shoot that mostly reached the bottom of the lower bucket already! It's having a slow start up top, with the next set of leaves coming out faster now. A little patience and it will catch up I think - we'll see - something tells me to just wait it out and be patient with her!! 
Here's some pics from this evening - the VK has really been flourishing - I'm guessing it will time to start bending it over by next weekend already! Enjoy the pics!! 

Group Shots:












My newly installed filter - all ducted nicely using my new 440 CFM fan, cooling both 600w lights. My right-hand light isn't up an running yet since I discovered today that the one 600w ballast is pooched - had to order another one from ebay today - should be here late next week. Until then, these will have to share the one light, no biggie.







Vanilla Kush:












Ace of Spades:












Also go the timer on the light now - starting 18/6 today, no more 24 hr light!


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 25, 2011)

looking good mate theres quite a difference between them already


----------



## splifchris (Sep 25, 2011)

I am so looking forward to to having a go of one of these waterfarms.... On my things to do list for 2012!!!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 25, 2011)

splifchris said:


> I am so looking forward to to having a go of one of these waterfarms.... On my things to do list for 2012!!!


They are amazing little buckets! Love mine.. Looking good Dayzt. That VK already has a root coming through the bucket? Geez... Not even 2 weeks yet?


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 25, 2011)

man you are no slouch ya know that? lol I was over at worms way today and purused the inline fans briefly, like I would glance at a super model stepping out of a Bugati, you know it's good but it's just out of reach for now  looking good mang.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 25, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> looking good mate theres quite a difference between them already


Yeah - the Ace of Spades is having a slow start, but since I now know it's root is in the rez, I'll let it do it's thing. We'll see how it likes the scrog - I'm guessing the VK will do a bit better than the AoS once they're bigger - but really, it's too soon to tell.



splifchris said:


> I am so looking forward to to having a go of one of these waterfarms.... On my things to do list for 2012!!!


For sure man - makes it a lot simpler to grow - less mess and noticably faster than soil.



mr2shim said:


> They are amazing little buckets! Love mine.. Looking good Dayzt. That VK already has a root coming through the bucket? Geez... Not even 2 weeks yet?


Yeah, both plants have a root coming through the bottom - good sign that there's sufficient moisture down in the hydroton to draw them down. The one on the VK is noticably thicker and coming out a hole along the bottom edge - which is a great sign that the root system is spreading out nice in the grow chamber... I added a touch of Flora Nova Bloom to it's add-back water last night - we'll see what it thinks about that..lol.



ironheadxl said:


> man you are no slouch ya know that? lol I was over at worms way today and purused the inline fans briefly, like I would glance at a super model stepping out of a Bugati, you know it's good but it's just out of reach for now  looking good mang.


I really needed that 440 cfm fan to cool this tent - and I still don't know what it's going to be like once both lights are on - I hope I can keep the temps down with running the filtered air across 2 lights though that ducting... I did it once before but only had a filter with a small fan built-in to it...we'll see. So far so good!


----------



## runpinto (Sep 25, 2011)

Just curious, how much did you spend on your ducting and fan equipment? right now, I'm leaving the top of my grow tent unzipped and open, and box fans blowing in (from outside of the tent thru the breathe vents) hoping that will do the trick for me..


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 25, 2011)

runpinto said:


> Just curious, how much did you spend on your ducting and fan equipment? right now, I'm leaving the top of my grow tent unzipped and open, and box fans blowing in (from outside of the tent thru the breathe vents) hoping that will do the trick for me..


I spent about $175 on the fan/carbon-filter combo and they threw in about 12 feet of ducting as well, but I already had good ducting from before. If you're growing in a tent and the tent is in a dark room or basement, you can get away with leaving flaps open a bit or unzipped - just make sure the room is light-tight during your night-time hours. Like you said, the bottom vents in the tent will always let in fresh-air, even more so if you have extra ventilation causing that 'negative pressure'.


----------



## runpinto (Sep 26, 2011)

fairly self-explanatory. Going to switch out my water res at day 14; I think that's fairly safe since it's 14 gallons. Every two weeks for a res that big about right?


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 27, 2011)

sounds good but man 14 gal? lol I have the same container I run about five lol. I keep a spare container on hand so when I switch I just lift the top off turn and drop it down, have you added any nutes?


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 27, 2011)

runpinto said:


> fairly self-explanatory. Going to switch out my water res at day 14; I think that's fairly safe since it's 14 gallons. Every two weeks for a res that big about right?View attachment 1808363View attachment 1808362





ironheadxl said:


> sounds good but man 14 gal? lol I have the same container I run about five lol. I keep a spare container on hand so when I switch I just lift the top off turn and drop it down, have you added any nutes?


14 gallons is a big reservoir - being my first time trying a hydro grow, I don't think I'm qualified to answer that question appropriately... with the waterfarm, it's quite simple to keep the small rez happy although it obviously takes more maintinance. I suppose 2 weeks should be fine for you though - at this point those sized plants don't use nearly as much water yet as it will down the road, and you probably haven't started giving nutes yet..? I normally start adding nutrient at the 3 week mark, but even then it's a lot about looking at the plant to see if it needs it yet. Regardless, fresh water is important so I think you should be good with a 2 week rotation.

Great idea ironhead... if I had an extra rez bucket for my waterfarm, that would be an awesome way to change the rez! Once the screen is down that's no longer an option, but still - it would work great for the first weeks.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 27, 2011)

So it's been about 2 weeks now since the seeds were put in the hydroton - I don't know what stage you'd consider them to be starting 'veg' though... if you consider veg to start when the lights are officially on a 'cycle', (not 24 hrs) then this is just their first week still..lol.

The VK now has a 6-7 inch 'wingspan' on it's second set of leaves which is far and away bigger than the TD was at this point - I actually plan to start the LST on the VK in the next few days! Stay tuned for pics - should be by Thurs of this week - I'll try to get a before and after pic of the tie-down.

My little Ace of Spades seedling is _finally_ starting to take off! That first set of leaves is half shriveled and dried up - remnants of what fresh hydroton will do in a new waterfarm I'm guessing... but the next set of leaves is now wider than the first and looking healthy! She'll take a while to catch up to the VK (if it ever does), but I'm glad I didn't ditch her now - from past experience with slow-starters, I'm thinking it will be a gem!

Notes:

Compared to my last grow, I haven't been watching the pH or ppm that close yet at this point - I've pH'd down my filtered water slightly but I haven't been checking it every day yet. I find that if I check it too often I tend to over-think things and just fuck it up by trying to constantly 'adjust' it. Once the nutes are started, pH becomes extremely stable (5.5-6.5) and is no longer a concern. My focus this time though will be to not over-nute and actually try and stay at around 14-1500 ppms max, unless I see any deficiencies. Towards the end of my last grow, I could tell it was getting some bad nute build-up when the ppms stayed quite high even after dialing back my solution to 5-600 ppm... if it were earlier on in flowering, I would have flushed and ran straight RO water for a week or so to clear it up - but things finished out good being that close to harvest.

I'm still pouring 3-4 tubs of water through the top of the waterfarms every day - (draining it from the water-level tube and circulating it back through the top) as the stems often look dry as well as the hydroton close to it - trying to keep the closer roots as moist as possible. The 600w noticably makes this more necessary as the heat dries up the top 1-2 inches much faster than the 400 did.

I've got 2 fans blowing and circulating right now - it's a big tent, so the extra fan helps since there's more space to keep cool. They're also helping the plants develop stronger stems, as the breeze keeps them moving pretty much constantly. The fans and filter are all on 24/7 - seems to help them just as much when the lights are out...


----------



## xgiovanni03x (Sep 27, 2011)

ur last grow was amazing and im sure this one will be 2, will watch for sure


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 27, 2011)

xgiovanni03x said:


> ur last grow was amazing and im sure this one will be 2, will watch for sure


Thanks - glad you're here! I can't wait to see what the VK can do in a waterfarm!!


----------



## runpinto (Sep 27, 2011)

Well I'm rolling with a standard DWC so I need the water level attainable for the roots and btw my VK roots are hanging about 7 inches below my netpot already!


----------



## CEEJR (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks great! I just started my first Hydro grow with the WF. I have a GHS Ladyburn 1974 in for a week now and it's growing super quick. Gonna watch this one.


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 2, 2011)

So it's been a few days... got a pic update! Enjoy! 

Group Shot:







Vanilla Kush - tied down and ready to bush out!







Ace of Spades - finally starting to take off - got a bit of nute burn as she seems to be a bit sensitive! Bouncing back nicely now though...


----------



## matatan (Oct 2, 2011)

not topping? or just gonna swirl around?


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not going to top her, at least not yet. It's real easy to bend at this point, so I've found that starting the LST early makes for a wider, easier to screen plant...


----------



## runpinto (Oct 2, 2011)

MY Day 17 Vanilla Kush along with her Friend, Royal Queen Ice (10 Days.) Switched out the water yesterday and threw in some more nute solution.


----------



## AWnox (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello Dayzt, came to check in the ladies are looking very good, that vanilla kush is a warrior, she's really taking off man. I wanted to ask you about an idea I had, actually by accident. I bought this air stone (preparing for my first grow  ) like the one you purchased (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002ZXA3NE) but it came with double entry points for the air tubes (not sure if they sent me the wrong one or not). Meaning I can connect it from both ends to a air pump. So I also bought a 50 gal air pump to use in conjunction with the one that comes with the waterfarm and have them both work the double air stone and the drip ring.I placed it in a circle twirling inside itself and it fills the entire bottom of the reservoir. I tried it with some water inside and the water becomes totally "bubblefied"; they are really small bubbles but it looks very oxygenated, and this is without the drip ring tube with also makes bubbles once it is in the reservoir. Would you think this would be beneficial for the grow? I was able to get the tubing in with a custom one inch tube I put to replace the stock one from the WF and all 3 lines fit in very well. I'm not sure though how the stone with react when it encounters the roots. Any thoughts?

P.S. I also tried taking off one of the entry pointy things and just have one but the cap that came with it would not hold much and did not produce half as many bubbles as when it's connected on both ends to a air pump. Really makes the water bubble man, it's incredible. Just a heads up, you might run into problem keeping that air stone air tight if the air is only coming from one end. The cap (without the air entry) they used on the opposite end sucks.


----------



## ezgreentumb (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice journal ... my girls are 3 weeks younger. With you every step...


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 4, 2011)

runpinto said:


> MY Day 17 Vanilla Kush along with her Friend, Royal Queen Ice (10 Days.) Switched out the water yesterday and threw in some more nute solution.


Right on man - looking good!



AWnox said:


> Hello Dayzt, came to check in the ladies are looking very good, that vanilla kush is a warrior, she's really taking off man. I wanted to ask you about an idea I had, actually by accident. I bought this air stone (preparing for my first grow  ) like the one you purchased (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002ZXA3NE) but it came with double entry points for the air tubes (not sure if they sent me the wrong one or not). Meaning I can connect it from both ends to a air pump. So I also bought a 50 gal air pump to use in conjunction with the one that comes with the waterfarm and have them both work the double air stone and the drip ring.I placed it in a circle twirling inside itself and it fills the entire bottom of the reservoir. I tried it with some water inside and the water becomes totally "bubblefied"; they are really small bubbles but it looks very oxygenated, and this is without the drip ring tube with also makes bubbles once it is in the reservoir. Would you think this would be beneficial for the grow? I was able to get the tubing in with a custom one inch tube I put to replace the stock one from the WF and all 3 lines fit in very well. I'm not sure though how the stone with react when it encounters the roots. Any thoughts?
> 
> P.S. I also tried taking off one of the entry pointy things and just have one but the cap that came with it would not hold much and did not produce half as many bubbles as when it's connected on both ends to a air pump. Really makes the water bubble man, it's incredible. Just a heads up, you might run into problem keeping that air stone air tight if the air is only coming from one end. The cap (without the air entry) they used on the opposite end sucks.


Yeah that airstone works great. Mine is actually closed off completely at one end, no cap on it. It sounds like you've got plenty of oxygen going on there - your roots will love it! I don't think these tube-type airstones will be a problem once the roots reach the bottom - the roots will simply grow around it. Like other airstones, the roots eventually get thick enough that they start to slow the bubbles down. I suppose it would be a good idea to check your pump close to the end of the grow and make sure it's not burning out trying to push air through a clogged airstone..lol.. due diligence though - try to keep things clean in your rez and it'll be fine.



ezgreentumb said:


> Nice journal ... my girls are 3 weeks younger. With you every step...


Cool man - welcome! Feel free to post pics and such here if you like.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2011)

HI Dayzt, Another wonderful Waterfarm jouney journal..love it! 
im getting my waterfarm stuff together.I bought my wood for the frame last night. I noticed how cool your frame is with the twine i think..? really pretty and wonderfully crafted. I would love to make mine like that but dont think i have the proper skills so i think im going to get some chicken wire.. what size should the squares be if you dont mind me asking? 
I wish you the bestest of luck with this grow!
peace 
amber


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Dayzt, Another wonderful Waterfarm jouney journal..love it!
> im getting my waterfarm stuff together.I bought my wood for the frame last night. I noticed how cool your frame is with the twine i think..? really pretty and wonderfully crafted. I would love to make mine like that but dont think i have the proper skills so i think im going to get some chicken wire.. what size should the squares be if you dont mind me asking?
> I wish you the bestest of luck with this grow!
> peace
> amber


Thanks Amber! The screen I made for that last grow was made with a plastic snow-fence I bought at Home Depot. I cut the squares out bigger to about 3.5 inches square for each hole. I don't think I'll use that screen again though - I'm going to build better ones this time around by getting lengths of pvc piping and those elbow fittings for the corners, then drill eyelets along each edge and string it like a big racket - I plan to make 2 of them, one for each plant - then get some of those small 'jumper-cable type' clamps to clamp to my tent poles to rest the screen on like Kriznarf did... should be good.


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 7, 2011)

Okie dokie - here's another picture update - things are growing great! I have this VK plant held down and tied back to the max and she's really spreading out already! You can see in these pics how the lower sites are really starting to come up nicely. I bent her over at a 90 degree angle pretty much, so I'm hoping she'll really push out a nice wide, even canopy. The AoS is starting to really go now too - another 4 days or so and she'll be starting LST too - there's a few side branches starting to develop, and she's looking a bit pale today so I'll start her up on some nutes this weekend after her flush, and then it won't be long before she gets anchored and tied!

Enjoy the pics!!! 

Group shot:






Vanilla Kush:
































Ace of Spades:


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking fantastic, Dayzt. Can't believe how quickly that VK is growing, but maybe it's just because the AoS was a little slow to start. Either way, cheers.


----------



## nattybongo (Oct 7, 2011)

Subbed! Can't wait to watch these finish. Best of luck mate!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2011)

very cool..... very very interesting Dayzt. The new screens your making sound awesome. I might try that myself after i see yours. What an innovative and interesting idea. Why would you use clamps to hold it to the sides of the tent instead of hanging the screen with string from the top? and why do you and kris use twine or string for your screens instead of wire? 
And i really like your LST hookup. looking beauituful. awesome awesome documentation. thanks for the time
amber


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 7, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Looking fantastic, Dayzt. Can't believe how quickly that VK is growing, but maybe it's just because the AoS was a little slow to start. Either way, cheers.


Thanks kriz - things wouldn't be the same without you keeping an eye on things with me! One thing I've learned with the waterfarms so far is that they grow so strong and fast, you can really 'beat the hell' out of the plant and they will bounce back even stronger. I can't imagine how much stress the plant feels being tied down this early in the game, but it since it's growing this fast it really doesn't appear to mind! I'll be installing my replacement ballast this weekend and the second light will be coming on so the AoS can move to it's own side of the tent! 



nattybongo said:


> Subbed! Can't wait to watch these finish. Best of luck mate!


Thank you! I hope my long-winded PM messages helped you - please keep the questions coming, I'm here to help! Welcome aboard - have some +rep! 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> very cool..... very very interesting Dayzt. The new screens your making sound awesome. I might try that myself after i see yours. What an innovative and interesting idea. Why would you use clamps to hold it to the sides of the tent instead of hanging the screen with string from the top? and why do you and kris use twine or string for your screens instead of wire?
> And i really like your LST hookup. looking beauituful. awesome awesome documentation. thanks for the time
> amber


With the string (or twine - not sure what I'm going to get yet), it's easier to control the size of the screen holes, but wire works just as well - I suppose you could argue that a 'wire' screen or any metallic screen could get hotter than desired and could potentially harm your plant that will eventually be in constant contact with it - but I'm sure that's never an issue. One advantage of using string (need to try and stay away from any string that is 'fuzzy' so you don't get small hairy shot in your sticky buds later..lol) is that you can cut it away easier during harvest, and when you set it up again later you can then just weave more string through the eyelets...string is super-cheap.

The idea to use the spare clamps (2 on each corner, one to rest the screen corners on and the other to hold the screen down) came from kriznarf - simply genius if you ask me - using this method, it gives you complete control over moving the screen up and down without actually 'tieing' it anywhere or suspending it from the top = less wires everywhere and more room below the screen without it having any actual 'legs'.

Curious...where did you get your avatar pic? Is that from some older B movie with bad-ass space chicks?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking very good and bushy already.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking great as always Dayzt. How far along is that VK? Thing is massive already.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2011)

hey Dayzt..thanks for the info. My avitar is the one and only DIVINE...she was a fav actress (hehehe trans) of John Waters. The picture is a still from the classic "Pink Flamingo's" movie...cult B classic. absoluetly hysterical. Dark sick humor, if you like it that way this is a MUST to see. have a wonderful weekend.
Im picking up my Hydrofarm pot this weekend! yeah!!!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Looking very good and bushy already.


Thanks - yeah, if the VK wasn't tied down, it would be pushing about 8-9 inches right now I think. My veg time will be longer as a result of the training, but in my opnion, a few extra weeks in veg is worth it to realize an extra 3-4 oz or more... and this time with the 600w lights, we have some 'high' expectations!



mr2shim said:


> Looking great as always Dayzt. How far along is that VK? Thing is massive already.


That's a good question - I've been starting my seeds straight in the hydroton once they crack, but I don't consider it to be 'veg' until I have my lights on the 'veg' cycle of 18/6...that being said, I'll be at the 2 week mark of veg tomorrow, having set my 18/6 on Sept 24th. I've really been trying to avoid calculating the days though - I find it's easier not to worry about 'how long' they take. There's really no time-limit for any of the light cycles and I'm in no hurry. Sometimes 'watching the clock' too closely like that will cause me to create 'expectations', and really - we're happy with whatever we get! 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey Dayzt..thanks for the info. My avitar is the one and only DIVINE...she was a fav actress (hehehe trans) of John Waters. The picture is a still from the classic "Pink Flamingo's" movie...cult B classic. absoluetly hysterical. Dark sick humor, if you like it that way this is a MUST to see. have a wonderful weekend.
> Im picking up my Hydrofarm pot this weekend! yeah!!!


Lol...awesome, I'll have to check out some of those classics - I think i've run across a few movies of that type on 'late-night tv' before - poor filming, but humorous and entertaining for sure!

Great news on your waterfarm - can't wait! Remember I'm here to help with anything I can - have a good one!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 7, 2011)

Got me second light up and running this evening, and moved the AoS under it's own new light! Both are looking very happy!!


----------



## cocakola (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow looks amazing Dayzt and thank u for the reply... Here are a few pics of what i have going on this is the trainwreck and this is the himalayan gold..


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 8, 2011)

cocakola said:


> Wow looks amazing Dayzt and thank u for the reply... Here are a few pics of what i have going on View attachment 1826813this is the trainwreck View attachment 1826814and this is the himalayan gold..


Lookin nice and healthy cocakola! +rep!


----------



## cocakola (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks im trying , I've made it this far bcuz of you and ppl like you sharing your knowledge and experiences(pics too we love pics). Lets hope I can continue to apply what I've learned thru reading , questions and Pitures I love Pictures lol. I know I will come onto problems(hopefully nothing major) and im not affraid to ask for help , knowing you guys have been in my shoes . I will continue to read and learn and post my progress.

Thanks all everytime for the info , feedback , advice etc its greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay - update time!

This VK continues to impress and is growing great! There's 7-8 nice main tops so far as I continue to open her up and spread everything out. I few more weeks and I'll need to seriously start getting the screen together for this one!






















The AoS has been started on a low ppm of nute solution and seems to appreciate it. The bottom growth on it has been picking up and I've been able to anchor and tie it down now. We'll see how it likes the LST - hopefully she'll push back and things will start to speed up. The roots look amazing and seem to really like the extra airstone. I expect this plant will be quite a lot smaller than the VK, but we'll see how things develop... enjoy the pics! Sorry a few of them are out of focus - need to change up some camera settings for next time! 






















..here's a view from a few steps back. I can't quite get the whole tent in one shot, but you can see here vaguely how things are setup.


----------



## nattybongo (Oct 11, 2011)

Just looked up AOS on a seed bank. Wow that stuff sounds amazingly nice! Might get one of them on the go in the future.


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 11, 2011)

New pics look awesome! Great job on that early LST. Quick thought: Why not compact the ducting between the two lights to decrease resistance?


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 11, 2011)

Pulling up a chair as well. Nice to see that I haven't missed a lot


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 11, 2011)

nattybongo said:


> Just looked up AOS on a seed bank. Wow that stuff sounds amazingly nice! Might get one of them on the go in the future.


Yeah we'll see how she turns out - it's a 'regular' seed as opposed to the fem seeds I've been running almost exclusively (aside from the Rocklock that was male a few grows back), but with genetics like that, curiosity cause me to cave...here's to hopin'! 



kriznarf said:


> New pics look awesome! Great job on that early LST. Quick thought: Why not compact the ducting between the two lights to decrease resistance?


One word - laziness..lol. I've compacted it a few times and never did secure it properly so it would stay that way. There's such strong airflow going through there, that it's surprisingly 'taught' - it will take some strong clips/clamps to get it to hold compact - thanks for the reminder, I'll try to get that done tonight! =) It will take a few feet out of the airflow 'distance equation', so it's worth doing it - just keep forgetting about it - the temps in the tent are good though, and winters almost here - then heat will be much less on a factor.



Bluezdude said:


> Pulling up a chair as well. Nice to see that I haven't missed a lot


Welcome!! The VK is stealing the 'spotlight' so far (I'm not really surprised), but there's much more to come! Hopefully it won't be as long and 'drawn-out' as the TD grow - got some strains with more indica in them this time!


----------



## Kudzuchron (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking great Dayzt and I really appreciate your documentation style. Super easy for someone who is absorbing knowledge in prep for gettting growing! 

Def following along for the ride.


----------



## lalaman33333 (Oct 11, 2011)

hell yea man...SUBSCRIBED!!!! i second the opinion to shorten the ducting between your fixtures, you will have MUCH better airflow..oh yea....check out my first cfl grow...link is in my sig


----------



## runpinto (Oct 11, 2011)

When would you say would be the best age to take a clone or clip the leaves getting little light? Also, with your scrog, how do you effectively change your reservoir?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2011)

awesome updatd DayzT! your girls look healthy and happy. 
awe, do i really have to wait a couple weeks for you to build your frame? Im super excited to see how it turns out. It sounds like such a fun project, i want to follow along and see if i can make one just like you.
Did you ever end up investing in a RO water system? 
If so can you or anyone else please make a recommendation for me, i would really appreciate the help.
Thanks
Amber


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks great, + Rep for making me drool that vk look awesome! I just popped 2 fem vk's so now I'm even more excitted, keep up the good work!


----------



## matatan (Oct 14, 2011)

vk killin the aos so far. lookin good as usual dayz


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay, it's been 5 days - here's another pic update!

The top 4 inches of my VK was unintentionally 'topped' when my tie-down was a little too much for her...lol...but it was really a blessing in disguise..look at her go now!  There's a good 13 distinguished tops well on their way...exciting!! 

Vanilla Kush:
















VK topped!







AoS is doing okay - I'm starting to think this strain doesn't especially like my LST...lol. Super healthy plant still though - there's 5 tops coming in all together - the way it's looking so far, this plant may not get a screen...we'll see. You should see her roots in the rez - I'd say they look pretty much the SAME as the VK right now - the extra airstone in there seems to be making quite the difference..

Ace of Spades:


----------



## nattybongo (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice pics mate. Keep 'em comming!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 15, 2011)

I like the pics, shes looking very healthy! How long have you been vegging her now?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, Think I'm going to get me a VK seed! That thing is a beast. AoS looks so pitiful, but as long as it's healthy.


----------



## tony1960 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello all, here is a pic of my VK's these are clones at about week 2 into flowering in Gen. Hydro Power Growers which are the bigger brother to the water farm. You might notice two airlines to each because now I run an airstone in the buckets. These were all topped early in veg. I'm glad that Dayzt does not seem to mind posts with pics and I promise I'm not trying to hijack. I hope to answer any questions and ask a couple because this is my 1st experience with this strain. Peace! Tony from MI


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 15, 2011)

nattybongo said:


> Nice pics mate. Keep 'em comming!


Will do! Cannabis photography FTW!



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I like the pics, shes looking very healthy! How long have you been vegging her now?


This will be just coming to the end of 4 weeks now. The way things are going, I think the VK will need to go into 12/12 at about week 7...we'll see. The AoS will likely need to be moved out of that tent into my smaller one if that happens though, because I doubt it will be ready for flowering yet by that time...



mr2shim said:


> Wow, Think I'm going to get me a VK seed! That thing is a beast. AoS looks so pitiful, but as long as it's healthy.


Agreed - very vigorous strain indeed! I've taken 2-3 large handfuls of trim off the bottom already too!! I've created a new 'waterfarm term' for the lowest-largest fan leaves: 'Mudflaps'. I've noticed that these low leaves help keep the splash down from the drip-ring and get to look dirty'n'rusty after awhile - but they serve an important purpose for the time they're alive.. =) Wow..sorry for my stoned ramblings!!..lol.



tony1960 said:


> View attachment 1837905
> Hello all, here is a pic of my VK's these are clones at about week 2 into flowering in Gen. Hydro Power Growers which are the bigger brother to the water farm. You might notice two airlines to each because now I run an airstone in the buckets. These were all topped early in veg. I'm glad that Dayzt does not seem to mind posts with pics and I promise I'm not trying to hijack. I hope to answer any questions and ask a couple because this is my 1st experience with this strain. Peace! Tony from MI


Hey there Tony - Absolutely man, no problem! I enjoy the pics! Looks like you'll have an awesome harvest coming - I see a 'heaven' of a canopy coming in there!! Nice! I've found this strain to be super-vigorous in veg and about a 2x stretch in flower (the first time we grew it). Your units are looking awesome!


----------



## cocakola (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Dayzt I see all is still going well with your grow , like expected . Im still here trying to dial everything in with mine all but one is looking fine im not sure if i had the light to close or what but i think shes recovering. I have some pic her for the update I dont know where to post them and not tryna jack ur post lol just would like the your feed back oh and dr.amber yall seem cool and know what your doing. (4 hlmalayan gold and 2 trainwreck(big 1 n lil 1 bhind it)

Thanks again and I appreciate any and all feedback. Happy Growing!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 16, 2011)

cocakola said:


> Hey Dayzt I see all is still going well with your grow , like expected . Im still here trying to dial everything in with mine all but one is looking fine im not sure if i had the light to close or what but i think shes recovering. I have some pic her for the update I dont know where to post them and not tryna jack ur post lol just would like the your feed back oh and dr.amber yall seem cool and know what your doing. (4 hlmalayan gold and 2 trainwreck(big 1 n lil 1 bhind it)
> 
> Thanks again and I appreciate any and all feedback. Happy Growing! View attachment 1838188


Looks good to me! Everything looks healthy and happy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2011)

high Dayzt, your girls are so beautiful.. i started my waterfarm cleanse for a week.. can you please critique my pot here .. are there enough holes. Thanks Dayzt ..are you smoking your tangerine dream yet?


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 17, 2011)

I put more holes in it than that - you can put a few more in the corners close to the edges and a few right in the very center there yet... basically I had the holes in my last one about a half inch apart. The more, the better, as long as the bottom is still able to hold up the hydroton and roots!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 18, 2011)

Okie - it's only been 3 days since the last pic update, but the ladies looked nice and perky this evening so I snapped a few shots for y'all...enjoy!! 

Vanilla Kush:












Ace of Spades


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 18, 2011)

Fantastic pics, fantastic plants! What are you using for nutes these days? EC/ppm? Boxers or briefs?


----------



## cocakola (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice Dayzt , that Vk is a beast she's looking good and the Aos is filling in rather nice too. I Love pic updates!

Happy Growing!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 18, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Fantastic pics, fantastic plants! What are you using for nutes these days? EC/ppm? Boxers or briefs?


I'm still on the FNB only diet - the VK is sitting at about 320 ppms right now and Ace is at around 250.. The VK is starting to show bit of nitrogen def, so I'm going to bump her up to about 450-500 next change out and add some micro to the mix to give her some more N. AoS is looking a tad 'light' as well, and appears to be eating more than drinking now, so I'll bump her up to about 400 next switch out as well.. 

..that's the skinny on the plant food..


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice Dayzt! How much longer till you switch the light cycle?

My 2 Vk's are popped up and in there seedling stage now  Lets get this VK party started!! Only 8-10 weeks left of veg lol.


----------



## nattybongo (Oct 19, 2011)

Loving it mate. The AOS is looking wicked now.
Got my waterfarm now aswell. There so much fun!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW! they do look so perky and happy DayzT! lovely photos.. youve really got this all down so brilliantly! did you start your new PVC pipe scrog frame yet?
have a relaxing evening smokin and tangerine dreamin'.
Peace..oooooowwwttt
Dr. Frankenstien


----------



## runpinto (Oct 19, 2011)

Thought I would provide an update for myself as well. I was on a little vacation over the weekend and it bit me in the ass. My RQ Ice quickly caught up and surpassed my VK. Unfortunately, it got a little too close to the lighting.... here are some pic updates.

If anyone has any tips to help me get my Royal Queen Ice back on track, lemme know!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 20, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Very nice Dayzt! How much longer till you switch the light cycle?
> 
> My 2 Vk's are popped up and in there seedling stage now  Lets get this VK party started!! Only 8-10 weeks left of veg lol.


Thanks - honestly, the lights could be switched very soon but once the screen is in (most likely this weekend - sorry I'm so slow Amber! lol..), I'll likely give her another week or two to get comfortable and spread out a little b4 going 12/12...

I agree - let the party begin!!



nattybongo said:


> Loving it mate. The AOS is looking wicked now.
> Got my waterfarm now aswell. There so much fun!


Thanks - yeah, the AoS is starting to look better. I don't know yet if it will go 12/12 together with it's tent buddy, but we'll see - the VK doesn't appear to be waiting for it to keep up!..lol.. 

Enjoy your farm!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW! they do look so perky and happy DayzT! lovely photos.. youve really got this all down so brilliantly! did you start your new PVC pipe scrog frame yet?
> have a relaxing evening smokin and tangerine dreamin'.
> Peace..oooooowwwttt
> Dr. Frankenstien


Thanks again babe! Watch for my screen this weekend - hopefully it will meet your expectations! =) 



runpinto said:


> Thought I would provide an update for myself as well. I was on a little vacation over the weekend and it bit me in the ass. My RQ Ice quickly caught up and surpassed my VK. Unfortunately, it got a little too close to the lighting.... here are some pic updates.
> 
> If anyone has any tips to help me get my Royal Queen Ice back on track, lemme know!


Hey pinto - they don't look too bad! Maybe give her a little 'abuse' (tie it back a bit) so she has to fight back - sometimes that helps bring out the 'vigor' you're looking for...


----------



## cocakola (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello Dayzt ,and anybody else who cares to chime in. My problem is i dont know when i should put my girls to flower. My tent is 4x4x7 under a 600w mh/hps, i have 6 plants 4(HG) of them are 3 weeks today and 2(TW) are 1 month today. This is my first grow I dont want to mess it up. I think i have enough space to let them grow a little just dont know for sure. Any thoughts what i should do?


Thanks Agagin any and all feedback is appreciated!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2011)

cocakola said:


> Hello Dayzt ,and anybody else who cares to chime in. My problem is i dont know when i should put my girls to flower. My tent is 4x4x7 under a 600w mh/hps, i have 6 plants 4(HG) of them are 3 weeks today and 2(TW) are 1 month today. This is my first grow I dont want to mess it up. I think i have enough space to let them grow a little just dont know for sure. Any thoughts what i should do?
> 
> 
> Thanks Agagin any and all feedback is appreciated!
> View attachment 1847677View attachment 1847678


Bush that sucker out and grow some monsters lol.. No but really how tall do you want to keep the plants? U do have about 6 ft of space to fill up


----------



## cocakola (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey SmeLLyTreeZ thanks , it really doesnt matter to me right now i dont know any better lol. The problem is i want bud soon but dont want to watse the space being impatient. Yup my space 4x4x7..


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 20, 2011)

lol, both of yours are kicking my Vanilla Kush's ass! I've just been hand watering in 2 gal smart pots tho. And I'm dumb and didn't wash the hydroton well enough which caused me some grief for the first couple weeks. How long until you think yours should be flower ready? I'd post a pic of mine but I'm too ashamed haha


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2011)

cocakola said:


> Hey SmeLLyTreeZ thanks , it really doesnt matter to me right now i dont know any better lol. The problem is i want bud soon but dont want to watse the space being impatient. Yup my space 4x4x7..


Thats your call bro, Even if you flowered them now you would still get some nice nugs.


----------



## cocakola (Oct 20, 2011)

Lol sorry to hear that Someguy as long as there recovering thats whats important. Im not sure bro I want to flower them in about 1 week but i dont know , SmeLLy thinks imma get some nice nugs either way which makes me feel easy about flowering them anywhere from now til the 1st. And dont be ashamed no one is gonna laugh only help we all have been there or will be one time or another.

SmeLLy im glad u think so but im still uncertain but the most i wil wait is the first week in nov after that the going under. Thanks again i'll try and keep u guys updated weekly some where i dont wanna jack nobody thread lol but not sure how to do a journal.. 

Till next time Thank You and Happy Growing!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 20, 2011)

cocakola said:


> Hello Dayzt ,and anybody else who cares to chime in. My problem is i dont know when i should put my girls to flower. My tent is 4x4x7 under a 600w mh/hps, i have 6 plants 4(HG) of them are 3 weeks today and 2(TW) are 1 month today. This is my first grow I dont want to mess it up. I think i have enough space to let them grow a little just dont know for sure. Any thoughts what i should do?
> 
> 
> Thanks Agagin any and all feedback is appreciated!
> View attachment 1847677View attachment 1847678


Hey coca - by the looks of these, I'd say give them at least 2-3 more weeks before you flower them considering the size of tent you have. If you're going to scrog, you'll want to cover a screen about 2/3 before flipping your lights, IMHO.... Just take a good guess - remember that they will likely stretch about 2-3 times thier current size when you start flowering, but you can train them out to fill up your space after you change your lights.  Looking great btw!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 20, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> lol, both of yours are kicking my Vanilla Kush's ass! I've just been hand watering in 2 gal smart pots tho. And I'm dumb and didn't wash the hydroton well enough which caused me some grief for the first couple weeks. How long until you think yours should be flower ready? I'd post a pic of mine but I'm too ashamed haha


Yeah, fresh hydroton gave me issues in both first grows with the waterfarms. No worries though, it will bounce back! I don't know yet when I'm switching to 12/12. I'm in no hurry, so it will happen when it's 'time'...lol. My screen will go in this weekend hopefully, then I can start really getting this VK to develop. I tied down about 4 more large branches to the outside this evening, so she's looking even 'wider' now! =)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 21, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Thanks again babe! Watch for my screen this weekend - hopefully it will meet your expectations! =)
> 
> 
> REALLY!!!!!!!!! oh my god.... you do not no how excited i am about this project.. i was just daydreaming about the PVC piping!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## ejbarraza (Oct 22, 2011)

cool grow....subbing for this one


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dayzt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again babe! Watch for my screen this weekend - hopefully it will meet your expectations! =)
> ...


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 22, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Dr.Amber Trichome said:
> 
> 
> > Lol... you be crazy! I just got back from the store and now have my pvc pipe and elbows in order as well as the eyelets...still need the clamps and string, and a way to cut my pipe into the correct lengths... almost there!
> ...


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, I was able to get my screen built today - it was quite the task, and after it was all done I discovered that I measured it 2-3 inches too big!...lol..so I had to disassemble it again and saw off some piping to shrink it down...now it fits pretty good.

Here's the screen before I shrunk it down...







...once it was made a bit smaller and put in the tent....







She looks pretty good - far from perfect, but it's a good sturdy screen - should work very well. The VK is already making herself at home.. 












Here's the AoS - I took almost all of the tie-down off of the VK now that it has the screen, and used some of them to start pulling this girl apart as well - looking bigger already!!












Cheers everyone - thanks for watching! Now that the screen is in, things will start to explode - I'm guessing about 2 more weeks before going 12/12...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi DayZt! You did a magnificent job with the screens. I can tell you put a lot of thought and hard work into making them. They are very impressive and look so fabulous in your tent with the girls. There is NO way i can do that! lmao...i lack the professional talent to that. Are you by any chance taking any more orders for them? I will certainly buy one from you dude! lol....Im going to be watching this one closely as your girls start to EXPLODE!!
peace OOOWWTTT
Ambz


----------



## AWnox (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Dayzt they look great ! Where are you on nutes and such?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking really great as always Dayzt.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

Thats a great looking screen! Can't wait to see her fill it


----------



## snap1234 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Dayzt, been following your grows for a while and def. a big fan. I had one question though, do you un-tie the LST that you preformed on the VK before putting it under the screen, or do the ties for the LST stay on during the whole grow. I figured you would take them off and then spread the branches under the screen for the scrog. just want to make sure. Awesome grow so far, love your journals and all the info i've been able to learn from them.


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi DayZt! You did a magnificent job with the screens. I can tell you put a lot of thought and hard work into making them. They are very impressive and look so fabulous in your tent with the girls. There is NO way i can do that! lmao...i lack the professional talent to that. Are you by any chance taking any more orders for them? I will certainly buy one from you dude! lol....Im going to be watching this one closely as your girls start to EXPLODE!!
> peace OOOWWTTT
> Ambz


Yep, the screen works great - not sure I'll be making another one for the AoS, but lately she's been starting to spread out more, so...



AWnox said:


> Hey Dayzt they look great ! Where are you on nutes and such?


I've got both at ~500 ppms right now. The AoS is LOVING it, so that's a good sign - I'm so glad I didn't give up on her earlier on there... The VK is drinking about a gallon a day already... I can see it will be a constant job keeping her happy - hope I'm up to the task!



mr2shim said:


> Looking really great as always Dayzt.


Thanks man - great to see you've got a waterfarm grow under your belt, now you can turn it up a notch next round with all the experience in hand! I think you'll find that the 'seasoned' hydroton from your waterfarm having went through a full grow already, will be a much better starter and consistent grow compared to the first run.



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Thats a great looking screen! Can't wait to see her fill it


Me too! She's still quite flexible, so it shouldn't be too difficult to fill up this screen - hopefully there's lots of new tops coming in from these branches - my last round of VK had awesome branching, and I let them go mostly Christmas tree style...



snap1234 said:


> Hi Dayzt, been following your grows for a while and def. a big fan. I had one question though, do you un-tie the LST that you preformed on the VK before putting it under the screen, or do the ties for the LST stay on during the whole grow. I figured you would take them off and then spread the branches under the screen for the scrog. just want to make sure. Awesome grow so far, love your journals and all the info i've been able to learn from them.


Hey there snap - I'm flattered! Thanks for your kind words! This is only the second 'scrog' i've done, but I've indeed removed the ties straight after the screen went in. I suppose they could be left as well, but really they've done thier job at that point and the screen kinda 'takes over' from there... When LST'ing before using the screen, I'd normally tie the main stem down just once and remove the tie shortly before going 12/12. This would encourage a nice 3-5 big main tops averaging anywhere from 1-3 ounces per plant.


----------



## snap1234 (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome! thanks for the info


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 24, 2011)

I noticed little white hairs starting to show on the AoS this evening - YES!!!


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 24, 2011)

Great frame mate! And I can say that you got me so inspired that after my first grow I'm going to give it a go with a makeshift waterfarm-like system 

About the frame, are the pipes screwed together, glued or just put in place? How long did it take you to drill the holes and pass the chord? Comparing to the previous frame on the other grow, do you thing that this is going to be better or are you just trying something new and see what comes?


----------



## nattybongo (Oct 25, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I noticed little white hairs starting to show on the AoS this evening - YES!!!


Great news mate!! Glad to hear that your AOS turned out female. Time to whip that b!tch.


----------



## tony1960 (Oct 25, 2011)

Here I am again posting thanks to Dayzt's positive commentary. I just have to say that VK is jumping for me. So much better than my last try with "another" Kush. Last one took forever to get through stretch and start shooting hairs... VK on the other hand shoots through that phase under exact same conditions and gets right to work. I am very height limited too so VK is just fitting right in perfectly. I topped these as I stated before but now I think the benefit of that is evident.



Peace Out!! Tony


----------



## runpinto (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's another update on myself, the two are growing beautifully. I ran out of room with my CFL lamps so I decided to finally turn on my 400W MH. As you can see my Royal Queen Ice is already about 6" taller than my Vanilla Kush. I'm guessing a pruning is in order for the Ice, but I don't really know 'how' to do it correctly... since these are my first 2 grows...


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 28, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Me too! She's still quite flexible, so it shouldn't be too difficult to fill up this screen - hopefully there's lots of new tops coming in from these branches - my last round of VK had awesome branching, and I let them go mostly Christmas tree style....


Good news, I'm working on my second scrog aswell and my vK are just entering the veg stage! Can't wait to see how they turn out  I'm hoping for crazy branching aswell!!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 29, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> Great frame mate! And I can say that you got me so inspired that after my first grow I'm going to give it a go with a makeshift waterfarm-like system
> 
> About the frame, are the pipes screwed together, glued or just put in place? How long did it take you to drill the holes and pass the chord? Comparing to the previous frame on the other grow, do you thing that this is going to be better or are you just trying something new and see what comes?


Hey Bluez - the pvc pipes in this frame fit nice a snug with the plastic elbow pieces - didn't need to glue anything at all, just pieced it together and stood it on it's side and pounded each corner down so it was tight. It took my probably 2+ hours to get everything put together and strung, plus I had to take it apart once it was all done and make the side lengths about 3-4 inches shorter so it would fit in the tent properly..lol. Well worth the work though - this screen is WAY sturdier than my first attempt, and the string works awesome as opposed to the plastic fencing - no regrets!



nattybongo said:


> Great news mate!! Glad to hear that your AOS turned out female. Time to whip that b!tch.


Let the S&M commence!! This AoS plant is starting to show her stuff - literally! More hairs coming in now - the chances of a hermie are getting slimmer! The foliage on this plant smells unique - she's going to be something special for sure...



tony1960 said:


> Here I am again posting thanks to Dayzt's positive commentary. I just have to say that VK is jumping for me. So much better than my last try with "another" Kush. Last one took forever to get through stretch and start shooting hairs... VK on the other hand shoots through that phase under exact same conditions and gets right to work. I am very height limited too so VK is just fitting right in perfectly. I topped these as I stated before but now I think the benefit of that is evident.
> 
> View attachment 1854666View attachment 1854667
> 
> Peace Out!! Tony


Hey Tony - your gals are looking fan-fucking-tastic! Yep, the VK is a very 'vigorous' plant - quick out of the starting gates for me... many, many tops forming from the many branches on her, and I'm still about a week at least away from 12/12! Great topping job on your ladies btw... looks perfecto!



runpinto said:


> Here's another update on myself, the two are growing beautifully. I ran out of room with my CFL lamps so I decided to finally turn on my 400W MH. As you can see my Royal Queen Ice is already about 6" taller than my Vanilla Kush. I'm guessing a pruning is in order for the Ice, but I don't really know 'how' to do it correctly... since these are my first 2 grows...View attachment 1859857View attachment 1859858View attachment 1859859


Nice - well not knowing where to start pruning is _never_ a bad thing!! I've found that with a screen in place, it's much easier to deduct which leaves can come off and at what point in the grow they can go... keep in mind that you want to trim leaves that are low and undeveloped with the interest in keeping good 'top-to-bottom' air-flow. Distinguish your tops by clearing out anything that blocks the light from the lower developing canopy. Again, that's why using a screen makes trimming a bit easier! 



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Good news, I'm working on my second scrog aswell and my vK are just entering the veg stage! Can't wait to see how they turn out  I'm hoping for crazy branching aswell!!


Great - can't wait to see how yours take off too! I love this plant - once again I'm tempted to take multiple cuttings from her soon before going 12/12, but I'm not sure If I want the extra work of 3-4 more plants...lol..how lazy is that!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 29, 2011)

Yay! Here's my latest pic update! The VK has filled about a 1/3 of the screen now and is still growing around an inch per day (give or take). The topping of the main stem has really turned out to be a blessing in disguise, and it's made for a more even canopy overall and will therefor benefit the whole plant in the end much more than if it still had it's dominant top... my TD had that issue and the biggest top (the main one) far out-grew most of the others making it difficult to keep my light as low as i'd of liked...

Ah well, enough babbling... on with the pics! Enjoy! 

VK
















AoS
















AoS - Yay for boobies!!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 29, 2011)

ooo they both are so nice Dayzt! Yea, I've been thinking about topping all future plants because it does seem to make it easier to keep the canopy even. I'll be getting a journal going here in the next few days with the Ice. Looking good as always broski. How far is that screen from the bucket on the VK?


----------



## matatan (Oct 29, 2011)

excellent job dayzt!
heres my shot at scrog pineapple express vs ak48, ak48 is woppin PEs ass so far..., similar to ur VK spankin AOS lol 
(i topped early, after 4th node) (PE is 7days younger)
love ur detail dude


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the pvc screens! I'm building mine soon, looking sick!!


----------



## runpinto (Oct 29, 2011)

Dayzt, just a simple question I guess... but how do you maintain water/nute control with a scrog setup?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2011)

WOW DAYZT..what a killer job.. Your set up is soo super clean and professional looking. I just started building my frame otta wood.. its a bit comical to say the least...lol..
back to the hardwared store now..hahha.. 
I was wondering on the clamps.. how do you get them not to slide down the tent pole? 
OUTSTANDING documentation photography once again..! your easy to admire.
Happy Halloween! 
Amber

EDIT...... later after Hardware store visit..... 
yeah so i found the correct clamps..duh... they fit nice and snug.. and guess what.... i made my frame!!!! it was difficult for me. but i did it! 
peace bro..


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 29, 2011)

Man Those Girls Are Freakin Beautiful.The Dawg


----------



## nattybongo (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy halloween!!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 30, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> ooo they both are so nice Dayzt! Yea, I've been thinking about topping all future plants because it does seem to make it easier to keep the canopy even. I'll be getting a journal going here in the next few days with the Ice. Looking good as always broski. How far is that screen from the bucket on the VK?


Thanks bro - the 'natural' topping is starting to look like a bit of a waterfarm 'trend' dare I say... as my training early on has now done the same thing twice - although on the TD it didn't break off completely so the main top ended up shooting up above all the rest...

The screen is about a foot or a little more above the top of the waterfarm grow chamber. I've started to trim about 2 handfuls of bottom leaves from under there each day now. Once 12/12 hits, I'll trim the rest out and try to a better job at that this round - I should have trimmed much more from the TD but didn't want to slow anything down up top...but I'm not going to worry about that this time. My veg time will be 2-3 weeks shorter for these plants, so I'm expecting that to effect my yield, but I'm trying to concentrate on not over-nuting the rez on these this time so I can avoid any root-rot. 



matatan said:


> View attachment 1860951View attachment 1860950View attachment 1860953excellent job dayzt!
> heres my shot at scrog pineapple express vs ak48, ak48 is woppin PEs ass so far..., similar to ur VK spankin AOS lol
> (i topped early, after 4th node) (PE is 7days younger)
> love ur detail dude


Your screen looks great man - those girls are really spreading out! What day of veg/flower are that at in these pics?



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Love the pvc screens! I'm building mine soon, looking sick!!


Yeah I was wondering if all the extra work would pay off, and it really did. It wasn't too hard to do, just took some time to get all the drilling done and hand-screwing those eyelets into the plastic took time and was a bit hard on the hands after awhile... a bit of a tip for you - the eyelets aren't 'complete', as in you can fit the string around the metal look instead of threading it through the hole - that makes things much faster when stringing up the screen!



runpinto said:


> Dayzt, just a simple question I guess... but how do you maintain water/nute control with a scrog setup?


Test, test and test again - you need to stay on top of the ppms by testing the water every day. I have a small cup that I drain a sample into using the drain-tube. I try to schedule a complete rez flush every 2 weeks to a week and a half at which time I completely drain the water out and then add back a fresh rez full of nuted water again. Between rez flushes, I just keep testing and adjusting the ppms of the add-back water. With 2 of them going at once, I'll prep a full bucket of add-back water and nute it up to the lowest ppm between the two and re-fill that lower one first - then up the nutes to the other one's ppm level and add the rest to that other one...



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW DAYZT..what a killer job.. Your set up is soo super clean and professional looking. I just started building my frame otta wood.. its a bit comical to say the least...lol..
> back to the hardwared store now..hahha..
> I was wondering on the clamps.. how do you get them not to slide down the tent pole?
> OUTSTANDING documentation photography once again..! your easy to admire.
> ...


Yep - you got the EXACT clamps I did - got'em at Lowes. The spring on them is super-tight, so no worries about them moving. One tip for your wooden frame - you don't really need to use eyelets (or drill holes) for the string - rather, you could just cut small grooves along the outside edge of the frame so the string can just wrap around the outside and slip into each groove that way... just a thought. I think your first shot at building a screen worked out very well. Did you see the screen i'd made for my TD plant...? lol..

...I see you finally put a self-photo up as your avatar...nice! =)



The Dawg said:


> Man Those Girls Are Freakin Beautiful.The Dawg


Thanks - things are looking nice and green. Almost time to flip the lights - probably 2 more weeks I'm guessing.



nattybongo said:


> Happy halloween!!


You too - don't get into any London riots! lol..


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 30, 2011)

Cool...post number 900!!! ...just wanted this one to be in my own journal..lol..

Waterfarming is so much fun....but if definitely demands a lot of my time! If there's one _negative _thing I can take away from this growing method, it's the constant babysitting of the plants. They drink around a gallon of water a day...each! Hopefully we'll be able to take a bit of a break after this round - but with SO MANY more strains I plan to try out, the break will most likely only be a few weeks!


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 30, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Cool...post number 900!!! ...just wanted this one to be in my own journal..lol..
> 
> Waterfarming is so much fun....but if definitely demands a lot of my time! If there's one _negative _thing I can take away from this growing method, it's the constant babysitting of the plants. They drink around a gallon of water a day...each! Hopefully we'll be able to take a bit of a break after this round - but with SO MANY more strains I plan to try out, the break will most likely only be a few weeks!


 Flood and drain, NFT or Aero are probably best for set and forget it. More so the larger rez you use. Man they are lookin great, can't believe how small my VK is compared to yours...waterfarms are a lot of work but one of the fastest growths I've ever seen. One question for ya, what material did you use to string the PVC frame?

Also, just to add, I've seen a ton of water farms converted to recirculating drip systems and they work just as good. Use whatever size rez u want with this setup and you could achieve awesome growth and set & forget all at once.


----------



## ezgreentumb (Oct 30, 2011)

You sure is right that waterfarm has turbo growth. Been checking ur thread that waterfarm method increase overall everything
.


----------



## snap1234 (Oct 30, 2011)

Keep up the good work Dayzt! Can't wait to see how that VK fills out the screen. Would GHS Super Lemon Haze on your grow list in the future at all?


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 31, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Flood and drain, NFT or Aero are probably best for set and forget it. More so the larger rez you use. Man they are lookin great, can't believe how small my VK is compared to yours...waterfarms are a lot of work but one of the fastest growths I've ever seen. One question for ya, what material did you use to string the PVC frame?
> 
> Also, just to add, I've seen a ton of water farms converted to recirculating drip systems and they work just as good. Use whatever size rez u want with this setup and you could achieve awesome growth and set & forget all at once.


Cool man - thanks! I think that's what I'll need to do eventually - use one large rez for both farms - just makes too much sense!

I picked up a roll of 'Mason's String' at Lowes - in the Masonry dept. It's a nice clean string - doesn't look like I'll have to worry about fraying on it or anything, and it's good and strong.



ezgreentumb said:


> You sure is right that waterfarm has turbo growth. Been checking ur thread that waterfarm method increase overall everything
> .


Without a doubt, the fastest growing method I've seen so far... sometimes it's difficult to keep up!



snap1234 said:


> Keep up the good work Dayzt! Can't wait to see how that VK fills out the screen. Would GHS Super Lemon Haze on your grow list in the future at all?


Actually, we've got a SLH seed that I've been meaning to try (Attitude freebie) but I've got so many others that I'd like to try as well, I really don't know if it'll be this year... who knows though. I think my next grow will be White Russian (Serious Seeds) and OG #18 (Reserva Privada).


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 31, 2011)

I took some more pics tonight - things haven't changed _too_ much since last update, but I wanted to update the journal since I've now done complete rez change-outs of both plants yesterday and today - they really needed it!

Anyone out there know how best to combat algae in the rez? The AoS has some green stuff building up in the bottom bucket and I don't want to let it get out of hand. I think I should have used the tin-foil on it early on to avoid this, but now I need to find a way to get rid of it...

Okay, here we go.... enjoy! 

Vanilla Kush - just over 5 weeks veg - 500 ppms

















Ace of Spades - just over 5 weeks veg - 450-500 ppm

















Notes:

- Over the past few weeks, I've been adding about 2 tsp of GH Flora Micro to my nute solution (per 2 gallon bucket) to give it some extra 'N'... and wow has it made a big difference! Things seem to be much greener and perkier...
- I continue to remove about 2-3 handfuls of trimmed leaves from the VK and about 1 handful from AoS, to keep the canopies even and to help with bottom-to-top-ventilation.
- AoS may actually get a scrog scren yet at the rate it's suddenly started to grow... we'll see. Maybe I can re-use the screen from my TD grow...hmmm....
- VK has 25-30 tops with more appearing almost each day. AoS has around 15 major tops coming in, with more coming in as well...very nice!


----------



## runpinto (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess you could buy a couple 'algae eaters' fish from walmart for a couple bucks and see if they'll take care of the job... if they die.. well I guess it wasn't meant to be  sorta JK. I'm not sure how the little fishies would handle the chemicals, but I've heard of fish in hydroponic systems living in harmony with root systems.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you thank you for the tip on the masons string. Plants are looking amazing...and you will love OG18, never grew her but an awesome smoke and taste.


----------



## kriznarf (Nov 1, 2011)

runpinto said:


> I guess you could buy a couple 'algae eaters' fish from walmart for a couple bucks and see if they'll take care of the job... if they die.. well I guess it wasn't meant to be  sorta JK. I'm not sure how the little fishies would handle the chemicals, but I've heard of fish in hydroponic systems living in harmony with root systems.


What you're talking about is actually called aquaponics and is very cool, but you need the proper setup for it. The fish (or shrimp or whatever) actually provide most, if not all of the nutrients for your plants in an aquaponic system. Few, if any, additional fertilizers are required, but the fish tank does need to be of considerable size and properly rigged into your system. Instead of feeding your plants, you feed your fish, which if they're edible, you can also farm regularly. I would love it if I could just throw some little fish in my waterfarm reservoir and call it a day!


----------



## kriznarf (Nov 1, 2011)

Dayzt, my man, I'm blown away by the quality of your work. Already those plants are looking great. I'm sure there are people who have been growing for years who can't work a canopy like those you have on display. I'd rep you again if I could, buddy.

Is the algae you're referring to just on the hydroton or is it in the lower reservoir as well? If it's just on the hydroton, I'd go ahead and cover it up now. Shouldn't be too hard to work some foil around that base. Cut out the light and you'll kill that algae. If it's actually in the reservoir as well, you could try using a little H2O2 (probably 29%, but I could be mistaken, so do your homework!)


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 1, 2011)

You are still in veg @ 5 weeks? When do you plan to switch the light schedule? Those are looking amazing. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 2, 2011)

A few more pics of the gals this eve after a major scrog session on the VK. Enjoy! 

Barney's Farm - Vanilla Kush (fem)







TGA Subcool - Ace of Spades (reg)







EDIT...sorry I didn't have time to reply to all you guys' posts..I'll catch up tomorrow - 'tis late here right now! <yawn>


----------



## kriznarf (Nov 2, 2011)

Quick question, how high up is your screen over that VK?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

WOOOOWWWW>>>..the growth is out of this world.. i cant believe my eyes.. your so IN TUNE with your girls D! adding the extra Nitro..you just know exactly what to do.. again, im so impressed by your skills and beautiful photography. I have a funny feeling Theses girls are going to blow the yield counts into unforeseen recored breaking numbers ... im glad im watching this unfold right before my eyes and so that i can be apart of this journal while its happening.. its really quite exciting!
take it easy
Amber


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 2, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Quick question, how high up is your screen over that VK?


The screen is a little over a foot from the top of the grow-chamber - just enough room for me to maneuver under there to do add-backs and rez changes.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOOOOWWWW>>>..the growth is out of this world.. i cant believe my eyes.. your so IN TUNE with your girls D! adding the extra Nitro..you just know exactly what to do.. again, im so impressed by your skills and beautiful photography. I have a funny feeling Theses girls are going to blow the yield counts into unforeseen recored breaking numbers ... im glad im watching this unfold right before my eyes and so that i can be apart of this journal while its happening.. its really quite exciting!
> take it easy
> Amber


Thanks Ambs - glad you're following along! Can't wait to see you git your farmin thang on!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 2, 2011)

Random Notes and Observations:

- After spending some quality time with the ladies this evening after their daily 'guzzle'...lol.. (they're drinking close to 2 gallons a day now combined..), I've decided that this weekend will be switch time - that's right, I'm going to change my lights schedule likely Saturday - so they'll get 30 hr of dark before the lights come back on and begin 12/12...then let the games begin!
- This AoS plant is truly looking beautiful - I've found myself having to move her ties further down each stem about an inch more each day - quite an impressive growth spurt, that I kinda of attribute to the extra N I've been giving them these last few weeks. I've also put a few drops of Superthrive in my add-back buckets the odd time as well, which they don't seem to mind.
- Both waterfarms seem to hold fairly steady at around 400 ppm which is great - and everything is staying super-green! I've been trying to bump them up to 500, but each day they test back down to ~400 ppms and around 60% less water in the rez after being topped up the previous day!
- I can't say enough about the crazy vigor of Barney's VK genetics - simply breathtaking.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 3, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> You are still in veg @ 5 weeks? When do you plan to switch the light schedule? Those are looking amazing. I don't know what else to say.


This weekend will be switch time - so I believe that makes it 6 weeks veg in total. So if I flower these for 9 weeks (or possibly 10), we'll be harvesting in the first half of January which will be perfect - then I think I'll be taking about a month off, just to get a breather (and possibly go somewhere warm to sit on a beach) before starting the White Russian and OG #18...


----------



## runpinto (Nov 3, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> 30 hr of dark before the lights come back on and begin 12/12...


30 hours of dark? Does that make a difference instead of straight up switching to 12/12? Less stressful? I'm not sure, this is my first grow..


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 3, 2011)

It just forces flower quicker is all. Less stretch and such...


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 3, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> This weekend will be switch time - so I believe that makes it 6 weeks veg in total. So if I flower these for 9 weeks (or possibly 10), we'll be harvesting in the first half of January which will be perfect - then I think I'll be taking about a month off, just to get a breather (and possibly go somewhere warm to sit on a beach) before starting the White Russian and OG #18...


I've got an OG 18 clone going right now! Heard nothing but good things about it. 

Girls looks great, I can't wait to see that canopy explode in flowering!


----------



## snap1234 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Dayzt, everything looks like it is going awesome for you. I was wondering if you noticed much of a taste/quality difference in the buds that you have grown in soil (say the kandy kush) and the buds you have done in hydro (TD) when you taste the final product?


----------



## HappyHarvest<in>Michigan (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 5, 2011)

HappyHarvestMichigan said:


> View attachment 1871333View attachment 1871331View attachment 1871341


Looks pretty damn close if not ready to me. You look at the trics with a scope yet? Very frosty, gets me excited to see mine flower


----------



## HappyHarvest<in>Michigan (Nov 5, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looks pretty damn close if not ready to me. You look at the trics with a scope yet? Very frosty, gets me excited to see mine flower


i think I'm gonna try to wait about 4or 5 more days, kinda inexperienced,but gonna sell some of this and go by me a scope so i can check trics,next time
these girl are frosty and smell unbelievably good


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 5, 2011)

HappyHarvestMichigan said:


> i think I'm gonna try to wait about 4or 5 more days, kinda inexperienced,but gonna sell some of this and go by me a scope so i can check trics,next time
> these girl are frosty and smell unbelievably good


Look for a Loupe on ebay. There super cheap and good.


----------



## matatan (Nov 5, 2011)

your not using a screen for the aos? or is it that its just that small it hasnt reached the screen yet??


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 6, 2011)

runpinto said:


> 30 hours of dark? Does that make a difference instead of straight up switching to 12/12? Less stressful? I'm not sure, this is my first grow..


As mentioned, the extra dark 'theoretically' initiates flowering faster and can help with stretch and such. I actually didn't end up doing this though. I just shortened my lights-on time by 6 hours on Friday, so they ended up going directly to 12/12. I did the extra dark time between cycles on the TD grow, so this will be another comparison to see if there's really any advantage to the extra dark time..



Someguy15 said:


> It just forces flower quicker is all. Less stretch and such...


Exactly.



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I've got an OG 18 clone going right now! Heard nothing but good things about it.
> 
> Girls looks great, I can't wait to see that canopy explode in flowering!


Thanks! Both plants are looking REALLY strong and healthy. I may tuck tops for about another week yet now that flowering has begun, but we'll see how stretchy they get. =)



snap1234 said:


> Hey Dayzt, everything looks like it is going awesome for you. I was wondering if you noticed much of a taste/quality difference in the buds that you have grown in soil (say the kandy kush) and the buds you have done in hydro (TD) when you taste the final product?


Well now that you mention it, we actually ended up with some fairly harsh tasting Tangerine Dream bud when smoked in joint form. (vaporizes really good though) Because of this, I've looked back and realized that I may not have flushed my TD properly, and the extensive root-rot you see in my harvest pics appears to have caused more problems with the finished product than I'd hoped. Because of that, I can't really compare soil to hydro yet as for as taste, since I didn't flush properly... hopefully this time I can keep that under control better! I've started adding H2O2 to my rez water and add-backs now because of that, and I've also started to monitor my rez temps more closely - I'll elaborate on those things more in another post...



HappyHarvestMichigan said:


> View attachment 1871333View attachment 1871331View attachment 1871341





HappyHarvestMichigan said:


> i think I'm gonna try to wait about 4or 5 more days, kinda inexperienced,but gonna sell some of this and go by me a scope so i can check trics,next time
> these girl are frosty and smell unbelievably good


Wow, that VK looks really good - I'd ge chopping it for sure within the week after done flushing... It looks alot like our VK looked at harvest time, if not better - I think we could have went another few weeks with ours as well - then it would have looked more like this... good job!! That's going to be some great smoke - guaranteed!



matatan said:


> your not using a screen for the aos? or is it that its just that small it hasnt reached the screen yet??


I've decided to just train the AoS instead of putting down a screen. The plant is doing great as is, and has taken very well to the tie-downs. Now that flowering has started, I'll be trying to keep her wide and spread out so that the smaller ones can come up during the stretch and really fill out the canopy. As is, there's around 20 really nice thick tops, and she smells amazing! There's some HEAVY indica traits being displayed here - hopefully this girl will be heavier on the Black Cherry Soda side...lol.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey there all - got some pics this evening before lights-on time. Some are fairly blurry, but overall not terrible.

Enjoy these pictures - updates in the next few weeks should be quite interesting as the stretch really begins. So here....we......GO!!!!

           

Th VK is really pouring it on right now and it appears there's going to be a real 'carpet' of tops in places...

























































The Ace of Spades is turning into a real 'looker'! She's super-healthy and is keeping nice thick branches all the way up making for some large tops, all around the perimeter of the plant. I plan to pry her open again here soon, to help her spread out even more! She's bursting with potential - I can't wait to see what she has in store over the next few months!! 



























































Anyone ever see 12-bladed leaves? Count'em... =)


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 6, 2011)

A few notes here....

- I had an interesting conversation with my hydro guy a few days ago - seems I need to lower my rez temperatures, as they are a bit warmer than they should be... I've been trying to lower my rez temps by keeping my add-back bucket on the cold basement floor so it keeps cooler. By adding cooler water each day, it helps keep those temps low enough. I'm also going to put some concrete flagstones under my waterfarms soon, to help transfer some cold from my basement floors to the waterfarm bottoms to help keep the temps low enough. The warmer water temps in there can promote root-rot and slow growth - hopefully these things will help!
- I've had a small amount of algae appearing in the AoS rez and have since added 2-2.5 tsp of H2O2 per gallon of my rez add-back water to help clear that up.
- A combination of the above 2 things appears to have made the girls quite a bit happier looking!
- Both waterfarms are still eating quite a lot. I try to bring the ppms up to 500 each day, but tests are continuously showing in the high 300s, regardless... I'm glad they keep eating though - I'm trying to be careful not to over-do it, and bey giving them about 50-100 ppms higher than what they test at each day appears to be providing what is needed.
- I've been throwing a handful of ice-cubes into my add-back RO water pails to bring down the temps a bit as well - it's good for the roots, and promotes oxygen which is easier for the roots to uptake.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 6, 2011)

They are lookin really nice and healthy. Just don't go too cold on the rez. Anything below 65 stunts growth imo. As long as the farms aren't breaking 75 I probably wouldn't cool them, but u have more experience with these then I.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2011)

AWesome UPdate Dayzt! i love your new avitar.Beautiful Photos. What monsters already and you say another few months.. its going to be wild.. already your leaves are showing power house mutations . i will expect the budds to follow suite and multiply beyond belief as well. 
DO i need to get the H202? is this a product designed to clean tubing and the root systemm.. hmmm i have Hygrozyme..wonder if its simialr..? Sounds important.
Thanks for the icecube tip,i will def do that. funny you mentioned the flagstones.. i ended up putting my waterfarm up on them too! thats so weird.. it was the only thing i could find around the house that was the correct hieght and sturdy enough..
What type of temp guage do you use to check your res temps? 
Thanks ... have a wonderful work week.
Amber


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 6, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> They are lookin really nice and healthy. Just don't go too cold on the rez. Anything below 65 stunts growth imo. As long as the farms aren't breaking 75 I probably wouldn't cool them, but u have more experience with these then I.


Hmm...thanks man. They were as high as 80 degrees there for awhile, but I think it's come down now to the 69-73 range which I'm happier with - although that's just a guess... I had one of those stick-on aquarium thermometers and it's gone now as I peeled it off..lol... I'll be getting some better thermometers soon here so I can keep a closer eye on it.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> AWesome UPdate Dayzt! i love your new avitar.Beautiful Photos. What monsters already and you say another few months.. its going to be wild.. already your leaves are showing power house mutations . i will expect the budds to follow suite and multiply beyond belief as well.
> DO i need to get the H202? is this a product designed to clean tubing and the root systemm.. hmmm i have Hygrozyme..wonder if its simialr..? Sounds important.
> Thanks for the icecube tip,i will def do that. funny you mentioned the flagstones.. i ended up putting my waterfarm up on them too! thats so weird.. it was the only thing i could find around the house that was the correct hieght and sturdy enough..
> What type of temp guage do you use to check your res temps?
> ...


Yep, Hygrozyme is good - but in my opinion, you can get pretty much the same results using straight 3% Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2) - it's quite a bit cheaper. Large-scale hydro growers use the 30% H2O2 since they need to spread it across more plants. With just 2 plants, I'm using the weaker stuff so it's easier to control. 2.5 tsp per gallon in the rez water as well as in the add-back water, and it helps control the root problems. Even if you have heavy root-rot, H2O2 will eat away the dead roots so you can easily remove them... although with a waterfarm scrog, it would next to impossible since you can't access the inside of the rez once the screen is down...

I've thought about the idea of building some sort of 'extensions' that go from each corner of the screen (underneath) to each corner of the waterfarm so I can lift up the grow-chamber and the screen at the same time to get at the roots... possibly some sort of removable extensions may work...hmmmm.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 6, 2011)

- Just finished a rather extensive 'pinching' session on the VK. All of the tops I could reach have been pinched in 1 or 2 places near the top, between the nodes. This will both help slow the stretch and encourage the tops to start bunching up sooner as they repair themselves. My last 3-4 grows have benefited quite a lot from this technique, so I expect to see this girl really 'fight back' after this abuse... bring it on girl! 
- Tied out the AoS quite a lot more this evening by moving my ties up the stems to pull them out further. The middle of the plant is looking to be appreciating this technique as it has a chance to develop the smaller bud sites sooner, and some even shoot up to match the other tops.. I'm thinking I'll wish I'd cloned this girl once things are said and done - oh well, I don't have the time to babysit clones right now, as these girls are taking up all the time I have to spend with the plants each day!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 6, 2011)

hey dayzt, im really loving the look of that ace of spades it looks sturdy as i bet your gonna see some dense buds on that girl. thanks again for your help the other day aswell the girls are pulling through ok.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 7, 2011)

Lookin really sexy under that screen  

About the cloning, you could always moster crop it later in flowering! Takes a bit longer to root but its worth it imo! 

I like the idea with pinching the tops to slow the stretch down a little. Might have to try that when I get my screen up!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah - this is the best time to do the super-cropping (pinch and twisting), as it begins it's 2 week stretch. I'm bound and determined to keep the VK canopy as even as possible, but it's difficult to keep up with it's vigor! The AoS is just an all-around strong plant - massive tops are developing and have started to 'elbow' their way in, blocking parts of the canopy - so I'll continue to pull them out and back for another week or so yet, so the smaller ones can develop better through the stretch. Watch for some nice, thick bud sites on this girl - she's showing no signs of weakness at this point, but once the buds develop and thicken, I'm sure we'll be having to support her tops. Exciting times!!


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 7, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> - Just finished a rather extensive 'pinching' session on the VK. All of the tops I could reach have been pinched in 1 or 2 places near the top, between the nodes. This will both help slow the stretch and encourage the tops to start bunching up sooner as they repair themselves. My last 3-4 grows have benefited quite a lot from this technique, so I expect to see this girl really 'fight back' after this abuse... bring it on girl!
> - Tied out the AoS quite a lot more this evening by moving my ties up the stems to pull them out further. The middle of the plant is looking to be appreciating this technique as it has a chance to develop the smaller bud sites sooner, and some even shoot up to match the other tops.. I'm thinking I'll wish I'd cloned this girl once things are said and done - oh well, I don't have the time to babysit clones right now, as these girls are taking up all the time I have to spend with the plants each day!


Nice Information To Know.I Tried To Rep You On This But I Was Informed That I Need To Spread It Around.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 7, 2011)

I Just Finished looking Over Your Pic's And Didnt See Any Of The Pinching And Twisting You Mention.Could You Post A Pic Of Your Technique.Thanks the Dawg.Peace Out


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ur ace looks like my fav pheno. The berryincense.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 7, 2011)

They don't need much support either due to thick strong stems. Mine has forearm long grapefruit wide buds I'm sure urs will if u get a cherry soda pheno it will purp up nice ESP where ur fan hits even in hot temps. I got one it's good too but the b I pheno mmm. Keep a cut it's a keeper


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 7, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> Nice Information To Know.I Tried To Rep You On This But I Was Informed That I Need To Spread It Around.


No prob man - I'm glad to be able to help!



The Dawg said:


> I Just Finished looking Over Your Pic's And Didnt See Any Of The Pinching And Twisting You Mention.Could You Post A Pic Of Your Technique.Thanks the Dawg.Peace Out


Yo - I actually did all of the super-cropping after those pics were taken. I don't abuse them so much that the tops bend over, just enough to break the cellulose in the stems in a few places... and I didn't 'twist' these ones, just pinched this time. I've twisted in the past, but didn't find it necessary yet for these. If they really start to get out of hand, I may reconsider that though. If I can, I'll try to get a closeup of a top that's been pinched...



Monkeymonk840 said:


> Ur ace looks like my fav pheno. The berryincense.





Monkeymonk840 said:


> They don't need much support either due to thick strong stems. Mine has forearm long grapefruit wide buds I'm sure urs will if u get a cherry soda pheno it will purp up nice ESP where ur fan hits even in hot temps. I got one it's good too but the b I pheno mmm. Keep a cut it's a keeper


I'm intrigued to say the least!! Can you post some pics here of her? I had the feeling this one was something special - just crazy strong branches and super healthy. She's starting to stretch now a little, but I supercropped her this evening now as well - we'll see how she reacts! I wish I could keep a cutting of this, but I'm not sure I have the time or space to do that this time... Did you keep a cutting from yours? Please expand on the 'berry incense' and why you named it that... =) +rep for the awesome info!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking good dayzt im sub


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 7, 2011)

It's an honor getting props from you! Thanks hellz! Cheers for the rep as well - back at ya!


----------



## subcool (Nov 8, 2011)

You have some talent with your camera not everyone captures the angles you did so well.
Of course amazing looking plants and such detail you could easily test for TGA bro.


I will follow along this should be interesting that AOS is beefy in water my lord!


Sub


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2011)

look at u, got the breeder on your thread. lol still looking amazing dayzt, cannot wait for week five pics.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 8, 2011)

Ive Been Reading Your TD Journal.Very Cool 2 Leaves Up .I'm Will Be Starting My Own Grow Journal As Well.I've Had A Couple Of Set Backs.My Girls Are In Tuperware Sitting In The Fridge.My Hydroton Has Been Rinsed And Re-Rinsed Countless Times.Just Waiting On My 12VDC 5A Power Supplies To Arrive Then Its On Like Donkey Kong I'm Looking Forwards To The Scootyballs Grow Clubs Advice.


----------



## mdhsas (Nov 8, 2011)

Subbed for this one. Read your entire TD grow start to finish and it basically taught me everything I know about growing so far as well as inspired me to replicate some of your set up. I'm just starting my grow with a 400W MH/HPS and a waterfarm, but I have a question that I can't seem to find the answer to anywhere. When do you start adding nutes to the res? My plant is very young still and only has the cotyledon leaves and is starting to show its first serrated leaves. I'm running tap water so my PPMs are about 120 right now. Should I just leave it for a little while and when should I introduce the nutes?


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 8, 2011)

subcool said:


> You have some talent with your camera not everyone captures the angles you did so well.
> Of course amazing looking plants and such detail you could easily test for TGA bro.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey SUb - thanks for checking out my grow! I'm a fan of your 'Dank' photo novels, so a photography compliment like that...well I really don't know what to say about that!

I appreciate the compliments - yeah the Ace is super healthy, and responding very well to the waterfarm medium and the heavy LST applied thus far. She's got some strong 'arms' that are just flexible enough to keep pulling back every few days here and allow the plant to open up nicely. It has such large tops, that it appears they'll be shoulder-to-shoulder most of the way through flowering...

As for testing for TGA - I'll send you a pm... 



Someguy15 said:


> look at u, got the breeder on your thread. lol still looking amazing dayzt, cannot wait for week five pics.


Yep, more pics coming soon - going through the coming stretch, there will bo doubt be plenty to see! 



The Dawg said:


> Ive Been Reading Your TD Journal.Very Cool 2 Leaves Up .I'm Will Be Starting My Own Grow Journal As Well.I've Had A Couple Of Set Backs.My Girls Are In Tuperware Sitting In The Fridge.My Hydroton Has Been Rinsed And Re-Rinsed Countless Times.Just Waiting On My 12VDC 5A Power Supplies To Arrive Then Its On Like Donkey Kong I'm Looking Forwards To The Scootyballs Grow Clubs Advice.


Cool man - can't wait! Let us know how it goes!



mdhsas said:


> Subbed for this one. Read your entire TD grow start to finish and it basically taught me everything I know about growing so far as well as inspired me to replicate some of your set up. I'm just starting my grow with a 400W MH/HPS and a waterfarm, but I have a question that I can't seem to find the answer to anywhere. When do you start adding nutes to the res? My plant is very young still and only has the cotyledon leaves and is starting to show its first serrated leaves. I'm running tap water so my PPMs are about 120 right now. Should I just leave it for a little while and when should I introduce the nutes?


Hey md - thanks, I'm flattered! Please remember that these journals are my way of 'learning' these techniques and sharing my journey, but be careful not to follow my steps too close, some have been wrong decisions - but you can learn from my mistakes as I do! =)

As for adding your nutes - don't worry about adding ANY nutrient for at least the first 2-3 weeks. The seedling doesn't use anything yet at that point, so starting on them too soon will burn them little ones! Give it a chance to develop a stronger, longer root down in the grow chamber before giving it any food. Straight water is all she needs that early on. Especially if you're using tap water - the ppm isn't 'terrible' at 120, but you'll need to be careful when you start giving nutes, as you will always need to take into consideration of the existing ppm of your base water... Also check the pH of your tap-water to make sure it isn't too hot.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 8, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> Ive Been Reading Your TD Journal.Very Cool 2 Leaves Up .I'm Will Be Starting My Own Grow Journal As Well.I've Had A Couple Of Set Backs.My Girls Are In Tuperware Sitting In The Fridge.My Hydroton Has Been Rinsed And Re-Rinsed Countless Times.Just Waiting On My 12VDC 5A Power Supplies To Arrive Then Its On Like Donkey Kong I'm Looking Forwards To The Scootyballs Grow Clubs Advice.


hey champ, i dont know what other options u have maybe dayzt or someone else can help u out with that but my advice is dont trust your hydroton i seasoned mine by soaking it in nutes, washed it thoroughly about 10 times till it was clean as then even ran my waterfarm for about 2 weeks with clean tap water and it still burnt my seedlings. they have come good now but probably about a week behind where i would have liked. maybe start in rock wool cubes the first time or something im not sure im a mega novice at the indoor stuff.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 8, 2011)

Completed most of the lower trimming on the VK plant this evening and took some quick snaps with my older camera - nothing fancy, just wanted to log some pics of the leaf piles and her bare legs... enjoy! 












...also a few pics of the AoS canopy and some closeups of the developing tops.



























For everyone out there thinking about growing the AoS, make note that this plant is 'primo' at the 400-450 ppm range at the end of veg and at least during the first week of flower... she's loving it right now, so I'm just going to keep her at that level until the end of the week or so before increasing her nutes more - most likely after it's next rez change this weekend. 

At this rate (the VK is also sitting at about 430 ppm right now), I don't anticipate these plants even reaching 1000 ppms during this grow. I'm trying my best to listen to the plants, and they appear to be very happy so far... and as I've already mentioned, I'm bound and determined not to get any root rot this time!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking stellar bro not a bad leaf anywhere


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 9, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> hey champ, i dont know what other options u have maybe dayzt or someone else can help u out with that but my advice is dont trust your hydroton i seasoned mine by soaking it in nutes, washed it thoroughly about 10 times till it was clean as then even ran my waterfarm for about 2 weeks with clean tap water and it still burnt my seedlings. they have come good now but probably about a week behind where i would have liked. maybe start in rock wool cubes the first time or something im not sure im a mega novice at the indoor stuff.


Thanks Forget=Rep's.I Have Read Alot Of WF Journal's And That Was My Conclusion Also.This Will Be My First Grow And I Havent Rushed Into WF With A Blind Eye.I'm Using Rock wool With The Conditioner Also To Stabilize The Ph Of The Rock wool.

Daytz Your Girl Is Looking Real Sexy (YEA BABY)


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 9, 2011)

Right on Dawg... it's true, new hydroton is a PITA causing high ppms and such early on during it's first use. Don't sweat it! Your seedling will pull through, and be STRONGER because of it...at least that's what I've seen happen. Try not to worry too much about it, and push through to that day when you start to see the roots poke through the bottom of your grow chamber... if you need a reference, take a look at my AoS - she went through the same thing - the TD as well...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

DayzT, your plants are getting enormously beautiful! thanks for all the amazing documentation and clear consice explanations ...Once again you have been able to answer a new question of mine in these last few posts.. i love the pictures you just posted some of the leaves , the way they are positioned look like they are connected in a huge spiralling circles. very trippy. Im looking foward to the massive amount of leaves i will get with the bride.lol.. to make hash and butter with.. looks like your on your way as well. take it easy D!


----------



## runpinto (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Im looking foward to the massive amount of leaves i will get with the bride.lol.. to make hash and butter with..


Another rookie question, sorry. At what stage can you start saving clippings? Or is it strictly the final cut?


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 9, 2011)

You can take cuttings from your plant as soon as it's big enough to 'spare' losing a few shoots. When the right time is to do this would depend on the reason for doing it though I suppose... if you're taking them to root and force-flower in order to determine sex, then you obviously want to do that as early on as possible. If you're just wanting to 'expand' your plant count, or start a perpetual grow - wait until closer to flowering so you can safely cut a larger number of them without causing too much stress, and try to take your cuts from the lower part of the plant. In my experience, cuttings 5-6" or bigger will have the greatest success rate...

As many will agree, taking cuttings after you start 12/12 will be more difficult (since it would mean reverting them back to veg temporarily in order to root properly), and has proven to take longer with a higher 'casualty' rate.

I'm definitely no expert on cloning though, as I've never grown out a clone - always worked with seeds so far. I've rooted clones successfully a few times though, just to see if I could do it. The best advise I can 'pass along' from what I've read though, is to remember that 'Temperature' (use a heating pad under the clone-dome) and humidity (clone dome) are primarily what determine your cloning success rate.

Here's a great article by Subcool on cloning... http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/20293


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> You can take cuttings from your plant as soon as it's big enough to 'spare' losing a few shoots. When the right time is to do this would depend on the reason for doing it though I suppose... if you're taking them to root and force-flower in order to determine sex, then you obviously want to do that as early on as possible. If you're just wanting to 'expand' your plant count, or start a perpetual grow - wait until closer to flowering so you can safely cut a larger number of them without causing too much stress, and try to take your cuts from the lower part of the plant. In my experience, cuttings 5-6" or bigger will have the greatest success rate...
> 
> As many will agree, taking cuttings after you start 12/12 will be more difficult (since it would mean reverting them back to veg temporarily in order to root properly), and has proven to take longer with a higher 'casualty' rate.
> 
> ...


 Good advice here. Only thing I will add is clones root the fastest when the medium is kept slightly warmer than air temp. 75-77 air temp ideal, medium 80-82. Also use a rooting hormone to increase success rate... I have a 99% success rate using large healthy top shoots in 2-2.5 weeks.


----------



## runpinto (Nov 9, 2011)

I was more so talking for extraction for hash and whatnot, but that is also information that I've been seeking out too!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 9, 2011)

runpinto said:


> I was more so talking for extraction for hash and whatnot, but that is also information that I've been seeking out too!


OH!...lol..gotcha! Wrong type of 'clippings'. Okay, now I'm on the same page as you.  I've started keeping my leaf cuttings as soon as the trichs start to develop on them. I just keep them in a paper bag close by the tent, in a dark corner. They dry up real fast that way and then go into the freezer to be stored until we use them to make hash or butter. There's no point in keeping the straight green leaves in the stages before that though, they're of no benefit other than good compost!


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 9, 2011)

Dayzt I Have A Question.Have You Or Anyone Else Ran A Lite Nute Solution To Season Their Hydroton


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not sure who decided that was a good idea - it doesn't make sense to me to introduce ANY nutrients to your system at the start if you plan to grow from seed... possibly if you're xplanting a clone into it, you may benefit, but even then it would be risky in my opinion. Seasoning your hydroton can only be done (correctly) by using it through an entire grow. Even after it's finished with a grow-round, I wash it extensively before re-using it. My last grow had some bad root rot and was especially bad.

I'm guessing that rinsing & soaking previously 'used' hydroton in water with H2O2 (Hydrogen Peroxide) in it would be beneficial to kill off any algae or plant disease spores that may be living in it... I've learned that most plants and root matter carry different bacterial 'spores' which can be problems if your rez gets too warm.

From my experience so far with waterfarms, I'm convinced that fresh unused hydroton can be rinsed until the cows come home and _still_ pose issues like slow starting growth and early burnt leaf tips etc... the key there is not to panic - just let the seedling fight through it, and it will settle in more and more as the root makes its way down and spreads out in tbe grow chamber. When you start to see root tips poking through the holes in the bottom, you're likely already on your way to a nicely growing plant.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 10, 2011)

I Did After I Smoked A Bowl Thought It Was A Good Idea.I Guess I'm Getting Antsy To Grow.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 10, 2011)

dawg i did and it made no difference. i even ran it with clean water for two weeks after. it made no difference at all my girls still got nuked. i agree 100% with dayzt its just a fact of life


----------



## BartenderSteve (Nov 10, 2011)

Dear Dayzt, I've been following your grows for a while and am a big fan. I have no grow experience yet but your work and success has inspired me to try the waterfarm along with the scrog method. My question about the scrog is how do you position the branches so they use the screen and fill it up, instead of having it as something to lean on? I've read many things about the scrog and how to go about it, but nothing is clear and has made me very confused about the whole thing. Any help, tips, or advice about how you go about it would be greatly appreciated. May you be blessed with continued success and thank you for the help.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 10, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> dawg i did and it made no difference. i even ran it with clean water for two weeks after. it made no difference at all my girls still got nuked. i agree 100% with dayzt its just a fact of life


Thanks Forget And Daytz.I Guess Great Minds Think Alike.I Was Disecting The Grow Journals And Noticed No one Mention Seasoning Thier Hydroton With A Nute Soulition.Either The Just Plop The Seed In Or They Washed The Dickins Out Of Their Hydroton.Was Thinking The Nute Wash Might Work Oh Well I Can't Wait For My Power Supplies To Arrive.I'm Already To Go.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 10, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> I Did After I Smoked A Bowl Thought It Was A Good Idea.I Guess I'm Getting Antsy To Grow.


Lol..yeah man, don't over-think things - keep it simple and things will come together. Stick to the basics and once she's rooted in it gets easier from there.



forgetiwashere said:


> dawg i did and it made no difference. i even ran it with clean water for two weeks after. it made no difference at all my girls still got nuked. i agree 100% with dayzt its just a fact of life


Yeah don't sweat it - it gets past that stage in just over a week or so. I think it's partly the seedling adjusting to the amount of open air and it's first taste of water as well...just a thought.



BartenderSteve said:


> Dear Dayzt, I've been following your grows for a while and am a big fan. I have no grow experience yet but your work and success has inspired me to try the waterfarm along with the scrog method. My question about the scrog is how do you position the branches so they use the screen and fill it up, instead of having it as something to lean on? I've read many things about the scrog and how to go about it, but nothing is clear and has made me very confused about the whole thing. Any help, tips, or advice about how you go about it would be greatly appreciated. May you be blessed with continued success and thank you for the help.


Wow man, I'm honored to have inspired you! I was in your exact same position about this time last year when I picked up on Scottyballs' journal that showed truly what the waterfarm could do with just a single plant. Picked up a unit and dove in...the rest is history! (closely journaled here of course!)

As for how the plant branches get positioned - for me it's really important to start LST (low stress training) as soon it's strong enough to handle it. This starts the 'auxin sharing' early on as well, which forces the plant to spread out with even sized tops that get just as much growth power as one another. Keep in mind that this is long before the screen even needs to be in the growing area... Train your plant early and get it growing side-ways by tieing her down. You'll find it much easier to spread it around your screen later on this way.

Thanks for following BTS - glad your along for the ride! 



The Dawg said:


> Thanks Forget And Daytz.I Guess Great Minds Think Alike.I Was Disecting The Grow Journals And Noticed No one Mention Seasoning Thier Hydroton With A Nute Soulition.Either The Just Plop The Seed In Or They Washed The Dickins Out Of Their Hydroton.Was Thinking The Nute Wash Might Work Oh Well I Can't Wait For My Power Supplies To Arrive.I'm Already To Go.


No prob man - don't worry too much about it. Your seedling will come out stronger once it's settled into the hydroton - just give it a chance and let it do it's thing.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's a quick picture update from this evening. Again, I used my older camera as it's easier to get good pictures with not so bad of yellowing... but it obviously sacrifices the crisp details of the DSLR camera...

Anyways, here they are... still perky, super-green, strong and happy!! 

~Vanilla Kush~











~The Ace of Spades~











Have a good night all...look for some more pics this weekend in high def, hopefully before lights on time so we can see some panties! Yay!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 11, 2011)

man i dont know what it is about that ace of spades but its almost hypnotic, looking great dayzt.


----------



## BartenderSteve (Nov 11, 2011)

Dayzt, the ladies are looking wonderfully sexy. I'm especially excited to see how this VK turns out, and looks in hd! Just wanted to say thank you again for the advice and the work you put into your journals....it is greatly appreciated and is an invaluable resource for people like myself with no experience. 
I will most definitely be LST'ing my girls like you advise, however I'm still a bit confused as far as the screen goes. Is the screen there to continue the LST by preventing the plant from growing vertically? How do you physically maneuver the branches under/over/through the screen to create the magic you do? I feel I may be over complicating the whole thing, but thanks for bearing with me. I really need to just begin growing to learn firsthand, just trying to get as much research and knowledge as possible. You've made a believer out of me with the waterfarm and scrog and I wanna try to replicate your success. Sorry about the rambling, I just got a volcano and I am feeling beautiful. 
Thanks again yo, and I'm happy to be along for the ride


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 11, 2011)

Both girls are Perfect!!! +REP


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Wow, Think I'm going to get me a VK seed! That thing is a beast. AoS looks so pitiful, but as long as it's healthy.


I gotta tell ya... I've got a VK going too and she's doing okay, but I've also got a Red Cherry Berry that I started at exactly the same time. Look at the difference... VK on the left:


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> lol, both of yours are kicking my Vanilla Kush's ass! I've just been hand watering in 2 gal smart pots tho. And I'm dumb and didn't wash the hydroton well enough which caused me some grief for the first couple weeks. How long until you think yours should be flower ready? I'd post a pic of mine but I'm too ashamed haha


Never be ashamed! If there's something wrong with it, somebody might be able to spot it and tell you exactly how to return your girl to full health. We are ALL sharing and learning here.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 11, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I gotta tell ya... I've got a VK going too and she's doing okay, but I've also got a Red Cherry Berry that I started at exactly the same time. Look at the difference... VK on the left:
> 
> View attachment 1882565View attachment 1882566





Bluejeans said:


> Never be ashamed! If there's something wrong with it, somebody might be able to spot it and tell you exactly how to return your girl to full health. We are ALL sharing and learning here.


Nice!! I had a RCB seed at one time, but I screwed it up in an early attempt when I was still learning the ropes...should be interesting to watch - you don't see that strain grown out anymore.

I agree - don't worry about making mistakes, it's the best way to find out the correct way. It's the mistakes we make that end up making us better!  It's not a race or a competition - just learn from it and use those circumstances to build your skills. We're all here to learn and post our experiences for the benefit of everyone...aside from that, it's fun to show-off sometimes and be proud of our successes! lol..


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Even if you have heavy root-rot, H2O2 will eat away the dead roots so you can easily remove them... although with a waterfarm scrog, it would next to impossible since you can't access the inside of the rez once the screen is down...


I'm very curious about this. My VK is experiencing some brown roots. I think it is because I damaged some when I was moving her around. I tore a section of roots away. She is putting out new white ones and I think she's going to be okay, but I'm curious about the H2O2. I've added it to my res, but I'm wondering about removal... You said "H2O2 will eat away the dead roots so you can easily remove them"... how exactly would I do that?


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 11, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> man i dont know what it is about that ace of spades but its almost hypnotic, looking great dayzt.


Yeah, the tops on this plant are really starting to get big and thick. I think the super-cropping really helped it avoid too much stretching. The tops are really starting to 'flower-up' now - I'm hoping it's a sign of some dense nugs across this semi-even canopy. I'm quite happy with how it's working out so far, minus the screen. The bid indica leaves on this girl do indeed tend to look like they 'spiral' around some. No signs of deficiencies at all on her at this point - she's still loving the 450 ppms.



BartenderSteve said:


> Dayzt, the ladies are looking wonderfully sexy. I'm especially excited to see how this VK turns out, and looks in hd! Just wanted to say thank you again for the advice and the work you put into your journals....it is greatly appreciated and is an invaluable resource for people like myself with no experience.
> I will most definitely be LST'ing my girls like you advise, however I'm still a bit confused as far as the screen goes. Is the screen there to continue the LST by preventing the plant from growing vertically? How do you physically maneuver the branches under/over/through the screen to create the magic you do? I feel I may be over complicating the whole thing, but thanks for bearing with me. I really need to just begin growing to learn firsthand, just trying to get as much research and knowledge as possible. You've made a believer out of me with the waterfarm and scrog and I wanna try to replicate your success. Sorry about the rambling, I just got a volcano and I am feeling beautiful.
> Thanks again yo, and I'm happy to be along for the ride


I'm happy to help - I love growing, and knowing these journals are helping others out, well - that's just gravy!! As for the screen - it's job is to just gently hold the seperate tops away from each other enough to make the plant keep an 'even playing field' across all of the tops. Basically, it's encouraging an even canopy that makes the best use of the light, sharing it evenly. When you train (LST) the plant early, imagine that there is a screen there even though there isn't. Watch for lower developing branches, and tie down the main tops to expose those developing ones so they 'catch up' to the main ones. Once they are just past a foot above your waterfarm top, put the screen down gently, and place the tops through their own seperate holes in the screen. Once they grow up through those holes about 2-3 inches, gently pull those ones back down through the holes, and move them horizontally 'out' under the screen, and up through anothe hole further away. The branches are then at some fairly extreme angles, or almost completely horizontal, allowing for thier lower nodes to 'stand up' and grow up through the holes previously used by the main top. The grid of the screen holds your tops apart gently, and just enough to keep things fair and even between the different tops.

There comes a point (usually 2-3 weeks into flower) where you'll need to stop moving the top out like this, and to just let 'er go. By then, she'll be mostly used to sharing her auxins evenly with the tops all at close to the same level. Remember, you can only have the light as low as your tallest top, so the more even your canopy is - the more beneficial your light will be to the entire plant. By this time, you'll notice the plant is actually pushing up on the screen and it will bulge slightly in the middle, where the most pressure is. (see the VK) 

As you can tell, the screen is then nicely just 'guiding' the plant to share it's resources evenly - and that's really it's job. Once the tops thicken, and everything is inevitably taller and heavier, the stalks actually 'lean' on the screen and are sturdier because of it. (see my TD grow)

I hope that makes sense!  Stay green!



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Both girls are Perfect!!! +REP


 Thanks for the rep smelly!! So far so good - I've never seen anything like this AoS - I think it's the most indica I've seen in any plant I've grown so far... she's really keeping some thick branches all the way out to the tops - should be able to handle some fat buds, so I hope that means she'll really start to thicken up later on in flowering.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Nice!! I had a RCB seed at one time, but I screwed it up in an early attempt when I was still learning the ropes...should be interesting to watch - you don't see that strain grown out anymore.


I've noticed a real lack of pictures of the RCB. I chose that one on a whim after literally HOURS of reading The Attitude and drooling over strains I knew absolutely nothing about. After my order arrived, I didn't even remember what that one was...

But I cracked it and it has, so far, been the most fun I've had in a long time. She is frickin' huge, and I swear on a stack of Cannabibles that I can see her twitch on occasion as she takes a sip of nutes and grows an inch! She is now 27 days from seed and I'm thinking seriously about flipping the lights in about a week.

BTW - I just jumped into the middle of your thread without any introduction. I'm sorry...I followed a link on Dr. Amber Trichomes Waterfarm journal over here to yours because I saw you were growing the lovely VK. Since I'm having a little trouble with my VK, I thought I'd follow along and see how yours does. I'm the Ganja Granny. I just started growing my first very grow in mid-September when I adopted a little abandoned plant who was in flowering (the story is in my signature). I am closer to death than birth and I have grandkids.

She was harvested last week and I have since begun a real grow...my VK, RCB, and a Kaya Gold that is 3 days from seed in DWC pots, and a handful of NL X BB clones that will go in soil this weekend.

It has been very helpful to see how low your ppms are running. My VK was around 400 and doing fair, but I thought she should be higher so I kept trying to push the ppms up a little... and she balks every time. I've changed the res 3 times in the past 10 days, trying to make and keep her happy. I've yet to dial in on it just right. But your low ppm numbers give a better reference to try again this weekend to please her. The RCB is running at 700 and happy as a clam.

Great grow and I'm glad Amber linked to it so I could find and watch your lovely VK and AoS.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 11, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I'm very curious about this. My VK is experiencing some brown roots. I think it is because I damaged some when I was moving her around. I tore a section of roots away. She is putting out new white ones and I think she's going to be okay, but I'm curious about the H2O2. I've added it to my res, but I'm wondering about removal... You said "H2O2 will eat away the dead roots so you can easily remove them"... how exactly would I do that?


It sounds like you've already done the correct thing with removing the brown roots. (Honestly, I've never had to do this yet - being only my second time running a hydro setup, it's a tip I've picked up along the way although I've not done it myself.) The hydrogen peroxide really just 'assists' with what you've already done, making it easier to seperate the old brown roots from the nice new white root-ball underneath. Going forward after that cleanup, just be sure to keep adding a percentage of H2O2 to your rez changes and subsequent add-backs, to ensure the roots stay healthy.

One thing I'd like to note here is your rez water temperature. If it's getting too warm (which can often happen due to your light actually heating up your circulating water in the system as it hits it constantly from above), you'll want to try and bring down those temps - as warm water encourages root rot due to there being less oxygen in warmer water. Cooler water allows for more oxygen in the water, and the H2O2 actually 'creates' more oxygen in your rez as it does it's thing...


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 11, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I've noticed a real lack of pictures of the RCB. I chose that one on a whim after literally HOURS of reading The Attitude and drooling over strains I knew absolutely nothing about. After my order arrived, I didn't even remember what that one was...
> 
> But I cracked it and it has, so far, been the most fun I've had in a long time. She is frickin' huge, and I swear on a stack of Cannabibles that I can see her twitch on occasion as she takes a sip of nutes and grows an inch! She is now 27 days from seed and I'm thinking seriously about flipping the lights in about a week.
> 
> ...


Awesome...!!


> I'm the Ganja Granny.


 I think that's pretty cool - the love we share for this plant knows no age barriers, has no prejudices towards race, age, color or origin....yet another lesson we can learn from something so simple, yet so feared by today's society of greed and ignorance. This plant truly does bring us all together. 

Welcome to my journal blue - I'm very glad you're joining us! The RCB looks like it will be a nice rewarding strain - prepare for a bit of an extra-long flowering time for her, but not super-long. According to BF, it's around 75 days due to it's sativa hybrid side - but in my experience, most strains can go that long anyway, even ones that don't mention a longer flowering time... it's one of those things that can be different from plant to plant depending on how stable the hydrid balance is. I'm looking forward to seeing how they do! Looking great so far! 

The low ppms are a result of the whole 'less is more' mantra with the nutrient regimen... last time (my TD grow), I over-nuted and didn't flush out the bad nutrient well enough - since I had some pretty bad root rot towards the end in the waterfarm, the root system was not healthy enough to pull back down alot of those nutrients from the plant as it finished out - but I've learned a lot from that, and moving forward I plan to keep things below 'the revommended amount' for my plants, and always yield at the sign of an increasing ppm... as this is a tell-tale sign that the plant has slowed down or even 'stopped' taking up nutes briefly.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> One thing I'd like to note here is your rez water temperature. If it's getting too warm (which can often happen due to your light actually heating up your circulating water in the system as it hits it constantly from above), you'll want to try and bring down those temps - as warm water encourages root rot due to there being less oxygen in warmer water. Cooler water allows for more oxygen in the water, and the H2O2 actually 'creates' more oxygen in your rez as it does it's thing...


Thanks. I just got a thermometer and started watching my temps. The RCB is a little higher than I'd like (hovering around 77-80F - but she's getting her first res change tonight) but the VK is much lower due to the fact that I keep trying to get it right for her and I've changed the res 3 times in 10 days with fresh cool (bordering on cold) water. As of last night, her res temps were around 69F. I can't be 100% sure, but I really believe all of my VK issues are self-imposed...I screwed up.

This is my girl now...any thoughts?


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 11, 2011)

What is your water pH at in the VK? That could be some early signs of lockout - nothing serious yet, but a high pH will keep it from getting certain types of nutrient. I used to see that kind of thing in my soil grows early on, and it was usually due to a high pH in my soil or water. If the pH is above 6.8 or so, that may be what's happening... Do you use RO water, or tap water?


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> What is your water pH at in the VK? That could be some early signs of lockout - nothing serious yet, but a high pH will keep it from getting certain types of nutrient. I used to see that kind of thing in my soil grows early on, and it was usually due to a high pH in my soil or water. If the pH is above 6.8 or so, that may be what's happening... Do you use RO water, or tap water?


I use tap, with pH down. My tap is 174ppm and 8.0 pH so I bring it down to around 5.8 - 6.0 and try to keep it there. Haven't had too many problems with pH as I have that dialed in real well. I know exactly how much pH down per gallon I need to make that range and I check it daily.

I thought it looked like nute lock-out too, but I know the pH is right, and the temp is good. Maybe she just doesn't like my flavor of nutes (GH)? It was because of this that I have assumed that her problem taking in nutes was due to the fact that I damaged her roots (not supposition here, I KNOW I broke some of them cuz I stood there with her in one hand and roots in the other going ... "damn, how do I put those back?"... I was stoned... LOL)


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 11, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I use tap, with pH down. My tap is 174ppm and 8.0 pH so I bring it down to around 5.8 - 6.0 and try to keep it there. Haven't had too many problems with pH as I have that dialed in real well. I know exactly how much pH down per gallon I need to make that range and I check it daily.
> 
> I thought it looked like nute lock-out too, but I know the pH is right, and the temp is good. Maybe she just doesn't like my flavor of nutes (GH)? It was because of this that I have assumed that her problem taking in nutes was due to the fact that I damaged her roots (not supposition here, I KNOW I broke some of them cuz I stood there with her in one hand and roots in the other going ... "damn, how do I put those back?"... I was stoned... LOL)


Lol..okay, that makes sense then - you likely are experiencing some plant shock from that. Just be vigilant then, and go light on the nutes while she recovers. I see the growth above those rustier leaves is looking fabulous - I'd say she's already starting to recover nicely...


----------



## matatan (Nov 11, 2011)

daytz. killin it. AGAIN!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 11, 2011)

I tried to get pics before the lights came on this evening, but I missed it by about 20 seconds... a few look alright, but got some yellowy ones as well in there...ah well, enjoy the pics!

Vanilla Kush
















The Ace of Spades
















...if you look close by my index finger in this pic, you can see the slightly swelled stem - this is where it was pinched and twisted (supercropped).


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm workin on gettin pics up but I'm positive u got the keeper. It really varies but the indica phenos are yummy I got one exactly like yours it had the biggest densest most trichs of any plant I've ever seen. The short pheno is the black cherry soda the taller more vigorous indica pheno aka yours is cherry creamy lime green dank. It purps a little on the leaves. The bcs is slower but similar but purps hardcore is cherry ice cream heaven. I prefer the taller vigorous one. I also got a jacks cleaner leaner it sweet sour lemon berry very skunk looking like sweet skunk. I didn't love it but I try a couple times before I select if good still. Ps nice job very even canopy. enjoy. U gotta love sub showin some love. I'm jealous


----------



## runpinto (Nov 12, 2011)

ahhh I love looking at bushy pictures, everything looks lush and beautiful... they're a lot more pleasing to me than the gangly strains. It just seems like they're getting a lot more love IMO.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome job! I'm thinking of printing some of your pics and posting them in my grow room to inspire my poor VK... LOL


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm Getting A Woody Looking At That AOS Bush.Lookin Awsome I Hope My Girls Will Be As Sexy As Your Girls.I Check The Status On My Power Supplies They Should Be Here Wed.I Will Be Building My Screen Today And Should Be Journaling By The End Of Next Week.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 12, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> I'm workin on gettin pics up but I'm positive u got the keeper. It really varies but the indica phenos are yummy I got one exactly like yours it had the biggest densest most trichs of any plant I've ever seen. The short pheno is the black cherry soda the taller more vigorous indica pheno aka yours is cherry creamy lime green dank. It purps a little on the leaves. The bcs is slower but similar but purps hardcore is cherry ice cream heaven. I prefer the taller vigorous one. I also got a jacks cleaner leaner it sweet sour lemon berry very skunk looking like sweet skunk. I didn't love it but I try a couple times before I select if good still. Ps nice job very even canopy. enjoy. U gotta love sub showin some love. I'm jealous


Awesome - great news! I'll be really looking forward to that for sure!  Can't wait to see your pics!



runpinto said:


> ahhh I love looking at bushy pictures, everything looks lush and beautiful... they're a lot more pleasing to me than the gangly strains. It just seems like they're getting a lot more love IMO.





Bluejeans said:


> Awesome job! I'm thinking of printing some of your pics and posting them in my grow room to inspire my poor VK... LOL





The Dawg said:


> I'm Getting A Woody Looking At That AOS Bush.Lookin Awsome I Hope My Girls Will Be As Sexy As Your Girls.I Check The Status On My Power Supplies They Should Be Here Wed.I Will Be Building My Screen Today And Should Be Journaling By The End Of Next Week.


Thanks guys - yep, everything is looking nice and green - staying healthy with this ppm level, so I'm not going to up them by too much here. Both are getting rez changes yet this weekend - still watching them go through the stretch here as we approach the end of the first week of flower...

Stand by for a MASSIVE high def pic update!!!!!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok here we go... I got a little 'trigger happy' this evening, so get ready for a pile of pics!! 

Some of these may be a bit dark...sorry bout dat.

Here's as close as I could get to a 'group shot'....







*~~Vanilla Kush~~*















































*~~The Ace of Spades ~~*


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Nov 12, 2011)

That is one happy plant !!!! Great job...cheers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2011)

awesome! thanks for the saturaday eve budporn DAyzT! 
everything looks bang tidy!
say i just noticed you have some sort of measuring label on your bucket by the drainage tube.. can you elaborate please.
my baby deep blue seed is ok, but im kinda surpised shes not growiing as fast as i thought.. i mean i have 4 other babys that germed an enitre week behind her and they are just as big as she is now.. 
Have an awesome weekend.


----------



## cocakola (Nov 13, 2011)

Holy shit batman do u see the how bushy she is.. Wow Dayzt amazing how you got her trained so , i can even begin to imagine the colas she will have in a few weeks.. I know you got your bra's ready cuz she's gonna have sum heavy tits lol.... Enjoying the show!

Happy Growing!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 13, 2011)

NUTBUSH47 said:


> That is one happy plant !!!! Great job...cheers!


Thanks! 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awesome! thanks for the saturaday eve budporn DAyzT!
> everything looks bang tidy!
> say i just noticed you have some sort of measuring label on your bucket by the drainage tube.. can you elaborate please.
> my baby deep blue seed is ok, but im kinda surpised shes not growiing as fast as i thought.. i mean i have 4 other babys that germed an enitre week behind her and they are just as big as she is now..
> Have an awesome weekend.


Yeah those are them stick-on thermometers for fish tanks - they work okay, but not as good as on glass. I'm not sure about the whole temperature of the 'plastic' either - as it's not as accurate.



cocakola said:


> Holy shit batman do u see the how bushy she is.. Wow Dayzt amazing how you got her trained so , i can even begin to imagine the colas she will have in a few weeks.. I know you got your bra's ready cuz she's gonna have sum heavy tits lol.... Enjoying the show!
> 
> Happy Growing!


Hey coca - yeppers, she's trained pretty well - I haven't tied anything more back for awhile now after the last extensive ones a few weeks ago. But she's really starting to flower up nicely as she enters the 2 week stretch. Should be exciting!


----------



## aesan (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Dayzt,

I am here to learn from you! I have heard from reliable source (doc) that you are amongst the best around to learn from, so here I am. I hope to try my own waterfarm soon and I am loving the thread so far, sweet scroggs you have going =). +rep


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 14, 2011)

aesan said:


> Hey Dayzt,
> 
> I am here to learn from you! I have heard from reliable source (doc) that you are amongst the best around to learn from, so here I am. I hope to try my own waterfarm soon and I am loving the thread so far, sweet scroggs you have going =). +rep


Dayzts journals are amazing. But make sure you read around for other journals too. There's alot of great stuff to be found.
Here is a link to a quick journal made by Tdooda who made a quick guide from Scottys holy grow which got lots of people hooked in the first place:
https://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i

Peace!


----------



## matatan (Nov 14, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Ok here we go... I got a little 'trigger happy' this evening, so get ready for a pile of pics!!


VERY nice shots man. my favs ^
what day are you on?
what camera do you use? love the focus and clarity in you pics.


----------



## tony1960 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey waterfarmers and eco grower users: I've had to clear blockages in my pumps a few times in the past and twice today. The design of the pump somehow allows little bits of dust and solid matter such as calcium fallout to accumulate in the air line and make a plug. I recommend that when you first setup the waterfarm or eco take the drip ring off and watch how much it pumps. Later if the pump is slow or stopped you can clearly see the difference. To clear out a clog, simply run a piece of weed eater line right down the air intake tube and really push it in there. For difficult clogs I have used pliers to help me push the weedeater line. Reattach the air supply and check for good pumping. Also reccomend a vinegar soak and scrub of the salty calcium buildup on the drip ring each nute change.

Peace and may the garden bring a smile to you! Tony


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 14, 2011)

tony1960 said:


> Hey waterfarmers and eco grower users: I've had to clear blockages in my pumps a few times in the past and twice today. The design of the pump somehow allows little bits of dust and solid matter such as calcium fallout to accumulate in the air line and make a plug. I recommend that when you first setup the waterfarm or eco take the drip ring off and watch how much it pumps. Later if the pump is slow or stopped you can clearly see the difference. To clear out a clog, simply run a piece of weed eater line right down the air intake tube and really push it in there. For difficult clogs I have used pliers to help me push the weedeater line. Reattach the air supply and check for good pumping. Also reccomend a vinegar soak and scrub of the salty calcium buildup on the drip ring each nute change.
> 
> Peace and may the garden bring a smile to you! Tony


 Good tips. I recommend you replace the tube that contains the water column and airline with 1" PVC. Allows easy removal of the column (without all the damn clips/nozzle falling off getting stuck in there, GRRR ENNNRAGE) and gives you enough space for a extra air line for a stone in the rez if you desire. Just cut the same length as original and cut the bottom at and angle, drill out the hole a bit to fit the larger pipe and done!


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm late! Nobody told me about this!
But here I am, all subbed up and what not.

So uhh VK or AoS?
Are they both still alive? I think I see people referring to 'one' plant. Hope they're both well.
Gonna start reading up now.

Nice veg shots above by the way.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 15, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I'm late! Nobody told me about this!
> But here I am, all subbed up and what not.
> 
> So uhh VK or AoS?
> ...


 Look at the pics. One with screen is the VK, the one without is the AoS.


----------



## tony1960 (Nov 15, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Good tips. I recommend you replace the tube that contains the water column and airline with 1" PVC. Allows easy removal of the column (without all the damn clips/nozzle falling off getting stuck in there, GRRR ENNNRAGE) and gives you enough space for a extra air line for a stone in the rez if you desire. Just cut the same length as original and cut the bottom at and angle, drill out the hole a bit to fit the larger pipe and done!
> 
> View attachment 1888204


 Great idea!! I'm going to make that change to all my Eco's in addition to drilling a bazillion holes in the bottom. Goodbye stinkin' brown tube.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 15, 2011)

Another little tip to help with your pump, if you take a woman's stocking sock (the little footie type things they have at the shoe store or available anywhere panyhose are sold) or a knee-high and put that around your pump and close it with a zip tie around the outflow hose, the stocking material will filter out most particles that can get into your pump and cause problems. Just make sure and pull the stocking tight around the pump and draw it closed with a zip tie or the stocking material will bunch up and block the intake port.

It does wonders for keeping your pump running smooth.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey it told me I have to resize my pics, so I'm still workin on it. Ps my jacks cleaner pheno is dank too. Like lemon pine cleaner all the way to the last hit. With a little creamy after after taste.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 15, 2011)

Things are looking up... no pic update today (most likely by the weekend), but I wanted to just update my journal with some observations from this evening...

VK

- the canopy continues to stay fairly even - I probably could have moved some tops out further at the edges, but it is was it is.
- so far so good as we enter the middle of the second week of flower - stretching is minimal, as the supercropping appears to have helped. I don't want to speak to soon though, as I'm sure there's much more stretch to come!
- bud development is actually coming along great - most all tops are keeping to the same-ish size as the 'pile-up' (as I like to call it) at the top of each one is creating a more 'distinguished' look - we should see a nice 'carpet' of bud as things develop.
- the tops of the tallest and main stalks are appearing a bit 'light green' compared to the rest - I'll be upping my nutes slightly in the next week or two, to try and resolve this - it doesn't appear to be a negative thing though at this point - the leaves and tops all still look perky and happy.
- removed the air hose and blew into the air-line on the drip ring to help clear it of any clogs in that line...seemed to help the air-flow and now more water is coming through - yay!

AoS

- wow, what can I say, great genetics Sub!! Every time I open the tent this past week I've been impressed with how much this plant has matured. The canopy is staying reasonably even considering there's no screen over this girl.
- once again, the supercropping appears to have helped a bit with the stretching - but I'm afraid there's more stretch to come yet - we'll see how the next few weeks go!
- I have to say, this plants bud-sites are actually further along at this point than the VK! Even just since the weekend (2-3 days), her buds have developed to twice the size. Exciting things are to come!
- the rez was pretty much completely empty this evening when I did top ups...unbelievable - hopefully this doesn't give me any root issues later on. I'm still adding H2O2 to EVERY add-back pail, and it appears to be helping.

Overall...

- one thing i've noticed, is the rez temps on these waterfarms will usually measure higher (hotter) when the water level is lower. I've been adding ice-cubes to my add-back pails in order to lower my rez temps... not every time, but 2-3 times a week if I remember to. I believe these will drink the most during this early flowering stretch, so hopefully they'll be easier to keep up with later on into flowering. Maybe this is also a sign that they need their nutes increased.... I've bumped them both up to about 550 ppms this evening, so we'll see what 'feedback' I get from them tomorrow...


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 15, 2011)

aesan said:


> Hey Dayzt,
> 
> I am here to learn from you! I have heard from reliable source (doc) that you are amongst the best around to learn from, so here I am. I hope to try my own waterfarm soon and I am loving the thread so far, sweet scroggs you have going =). +rep


Thanks aesan - I'm here to help for sure - I'm learning as I go as well! Feel free to ask any questions you may have - be sure to read through this entire journal and my TD journal as well, as it will answer alot of questions you may initially have... welcome!! +rep



nattybongo said:


> Dayzts journals are amazing. But make sure you read around for other journals too. There's alot of great stuff to be found.
> Here is a link to a quick journal made by Tdooda who made a quick guide from Scottys holy grow which got lots of people hooked in the first place:
> https://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i
> 
> Peace!


Agreed, whole-heartedly! I would encourage you to use these journals as more of a 'guide' than a 'manual' though - as some things work well for one person but not necessarily as well for another... and if you find one method doesn't work, be creative and discover for yourself what works in your own setup. 



matatan said:


> VERY nice shots man. my favs ^
> what day are you on?
> what camera do you use? love the focus and clarity in you pics.


Thanks mat - I'm in the middle of week 2 of flowering right now. Both of these strains are impressing me - no surprises from the VK, as I've already seen her perform - but this Ace of Spades just never ceases to amaze me...

I'm using a Canon EOS Rebel T3 for my pics. I've got a 50 mm lens (for profile focus shots f/1. that I like to use to get those ones that get a crisp focus and soft-blurring of eveything else. It's 18 Mp, so it's easy to crop some nice close-ups when needed too. I'm just a beginner photographer though - good thing I've got lots of opportunities to practice these days! 



C.Indica said:


> I'm late! Nobody told me about this!
> But here I am, all subbed up and what not.
> 
> So uhh VK or AoS?
> ...


Hey there Cindi! I was wondering when you were going to show up! lol... glad you're here - welcome to the show, you're actually just in time to see the most exiting part!    



Monkeymonk840 said:


> Hey it told me I have to resize my pics, so I'm still workin on it. Ps my jacks cleaner pheno is dank too. Like lemon pine cleaner all the way to the last hit. With a little creamy after after taste.


Boy that sounds tasty! Up until now, I've almost exclusively grown Barney's strains... looks like I'll be running TGA now for my next few grows at least - this AoS is awesome...can't wait to try Vortex and 3D..very soon!


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh great!
That's wonderful news!

I'm personally more interested in the AoS.
Maybe it's my prejudice against overworked Kush, OG, and Haze..

Bahahaha, stoked to be here, but please brother, not "Cindi"


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 16, 2011)

Both girls are looking amazing dayzt!! I can't wait to see the carpet of vanilla kush buds


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 16, 2011)

Sweet report on the VK & AOS.
Keep up the good work boss.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 16, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Oh great!
> That's wonderful news!
> 
> I'm personally more interested in the AoS.
> ...


LOL...I knew i'd get a reaction from that. 

I couldn't agree more - it seems more and more growers are growing at least one of those varieties... I've notice that you see much less 'white' strains these days, which is sad since they're usually more 'medicinal' than the kush and haze..

Welcome man - make yourself at home!



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Both girls are looking amazing dayzt!! I can't wait to see the carpet of vanilla kush buds


Me too - the longer things stay this short, the more excited I am about how the 'thickness' will spread across the canopy evenly.

Thanks for the positive feedback - I had a look at your journal as well - great idea putting that auto in there with your flowering plants...I may need to do that next round!



nattybongo said:


> Sweet report on the VK & AOS.
> Keep up the good work boss.


Thany you so much - I'm watching your grow too - stay vigilant! Things will soon take off for you I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update Dayzt.Im glad things are moving along even better than expected.
what do you mean by add back pail?
you dont empty the rez completley? 
thanks 
DAT


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 16, 2011)

These plants drink very close to 2 gallons of water/nute solution a day, so every day I'm almost refilling the reservoirs completely... but I only empty the rez completely and replace it with _all_ fresh water once every 2 weeks or so...the rest of the days I just 'add back' more water/nute to bring it back up to the fill-line. I've got a 2+ gallon bucket that I use, and I call it my 'add back' bucket for that reason...


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 16, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> These plants drink very close to 2 gallons of water/nute solution a day, so every day I'm almost refilling the reservoirs completely... but I only empty the rez completely and replace it with _all_ fresh water once every 2 weeks or so...the rest of the days I just 'add back' more water/nute to bring it back up to the fill-line. I've got a 2+ gallon bucket that I use, and I call it my 'add back' bucket for that reason...


 Well It's Nice To Know Some Of My Ideas Are Good Ones Thanks Bro.And A High Five Cause I Cant Rep Ya


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey there - I can't believe it was 4 days ago already since the last picture update - I noticed the buds on the AoS starting to purp up a bit this evening, so I took a few shots... enjoy!


----------



## Bluezdude (Nov 17, 2011)

Excellent Dayzt. As I said months ago in your TD grow, your journals are way too fucken inspiring man, started my own RDWC grow. I must admit it's quite fun, the things you have to pay attention too, the whole experience... thanks for drawing me in mate 

You say they're drinking about 2 gallons per day. That's both of 'em combined, right? Or is it 2g per plant? How much is the rez volume in a waterfarm? Do you keep it filled all the way up? Cheers


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey I posted pics on the thc farmer if u wanna see it. I was limited on what I could due to size issues but I got a few. My names is verbatim. Sub check my pics out too. I can post more soon but no old ones. Due to size. I'm not much on computer stuff. Got more on the way, I'll b short so I don't crowd ur stuff but the tall pheno the cleaner is fuckin dank too. I smoked some was thinkin what's the hype about cuz it's clearheaded and boom my vision rippled like on doses then I was like oh I c now. So trippy it is, props. Dayzt lookin nice


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm high icant post here until I figure out how to resize?


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 17, 2011)

You can just resize them before uploading - I use MS Paint, which is built into windows... just right-click on your picture, select 'Open with' and choose 'Paint'. When it opens up in the MS Paint program, find the 'resize' option, and resize it by percentage... hope that helps! Then just re-save the picture once it's resized and upload those ones. I always keep my original pics in the original size as well, so I always have a high res version as well.

I'll check out your pics on THC Farmer - I think I still have an account there...lol..it's been awhile. Cheers!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 17, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> I'm high icant post here until I figure out how to resize?


You can also open an account at Photobucket, and upload them there - then just post the IMG links in your posts here for some nice large shots. I ended up having to register a 'Pro' account there, as my pics were using over 7 GB of traffic, which is the limit for a free account..lol.. totally worth the upgrade though - it was like 20 bucks for a year, and not limitations for pic size etc...


----------



## tony1960 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yesterday I took an early sample off of one of my VK and fired up the Volcano. Wowzer... I got so forgetful that when I walked from one room to another I forgot why I went there. When fully ripe this is gonna be some fire.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 17, 2011)

tony1960 said:


> Yesterday I took an early sample off of one of my VK and fired up the Volcano. Wowzer... I got so forgetful that when I walked from one room to another I forgot why I went there. When fully ripe this is gonna be some fire.


Right on man - I can totally relate. I sure miss having VK in our stash...aw well, only a few more months..  We found the Vanilla Kush to be great for pain relief, and it has an awesome shelf-life. We had some left almost 10 months after it was harvested, and boy did we wish we'd kept more of it that long before smoking it... =) This round, we're likely going to tuck away a jar of it somewhere to keep for an extra-long cure...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> These plants drink very close to 2 gallons of water/nute solution a day, so every day I'm almost refilling the reservoirs completely... but I only empty the rez completely and replace it with _all_ fresh water once every 2 weeks or so...the rest of the days I just 'add back' more water/nute to bring it back up to the fill-line. I've got a 2+ gallon bucket that I use, and I call it my 'add back' bucket for that reason...


umm do i need a waterfarm babysitter?lol.. my goodness i had no idea. I hope she will be ok for 9 hours while i am at work. 
So am i correct in understanding that you Flush her out will plain water every 2 weeks.. no nutes.. and just add back in between.
cheers
DAT


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 17, 2011)

That's dangerous eating water like that. I switch weekly. I'm a rook hydro. Soil different story. I'll try to get pics better I'm just really busy lately. Makin that $. Did u c that sour p, it's as big as dudes head almost. I did her in supersoil first time in ss. Had probs like yours was late from work and by the end of the day they were wilting and still turned out nice had ph issues too thought it didnt need to correct water but waswrong. This time much nicer have finger size buds at not even 2 weeks. I dark shocked. Seems to really work.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 17, 2011)

Daytz Major Props On Your Current Grow.After Doing Some Research On My G-13 Auto Pineapple Express Found Nothing Really Important Although I Did Read Many Threads On the Barney Farm TD And They All Dis It As A Bad Genetics.Man Dude You Nailed It.I Will Read And Try To Soak Up As Much As I Can From Your Grow Journals So KEEP It Comming.I Started My Germination Process Tonight.I'm Going To Keep It Very Simple And Would Appericate Your Input. 




https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/487823-water-farm-g-13-auto.html


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 18, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> Daytz Major Props On Your Current Grow.After Doing Some Research On My G-13 Auto Pineapple Express Found Nothing Really Important Although I Did Read Many Threads On the Barney Farm TD And They All Dis It As A Bad Genetics.Man Dude You Nailed It.I Will Read And Try To Soak Up As Much As I Can From Your Grow Journals So KEEP It Comming.I Started My Germination Process Tonight.I'm Going To Keep It Very Simple And Would Appericate Your Input.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/487823-water-farm-g-13-auto.html


 
I've gotten a lot of slack about growing Barney's Farm too, and given what I know now about genetics, I might not buy BF again, but you are absolutely right, Daytz, you've nailed this one solid! 

My Red Cherry Berry (also BF) is also one fun ass plant to grow. She's frickin huge and I'm flipping her to flower this weekend.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, BF has treated me very well over the past few years - we've had more than stellar results from their strains, especially the VK and Acapulco Gold - two strains we will keep growing for years to come, as long as it's available (I only grow from seed). The Red Dragon was also quite good, as well as their Blue Cheese and Crimea Blue... If I had to rate/compare them all, the TD wouldn't even be in the top 3 - but my TD grow was my first attempt at hydro, and the final flush did not go well... I haven't posted a complete smoke report on it yet, because I've found that what we got isn't a good 'smoker'...as in it is not great in 'joint form' due to our poor flush. In the vaporizor and bubble-hash forms though, it's great. Overall however, the effects and 'high' from the TD are top-notch...just have to see past the taste issue in our case.


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 18, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Yeah, BF has treated me very well over the past few years - we've had more than stellar results from their strains, especially the VK and Acapulco Gold - two strains we will keep growing for years to come, as long as it's available (I only grow from seed). The Red Dragon was also quite good, as well as their Blue Cheese and Crimea Blue... If I had to rate/compare them all, the TD wouldn't even be in the top 3 - but my TD grow was my first attempt at hydro, and the final flush did not go well... I haven't posted a complete smoke report on it yet, because I've found that what we got isn't a good 'smoker'...as in it is not great in 'joint form' due to our poor flush. In the vaporizor and bubble-hash forms though, it's great. Overall however, the effects and 'high' from the TD are top-notch...just have to see past the taste issue in our case.


What do you mean your flush didn't go well?


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's my theory on what happened.... I was running my ppms way too high and root-rot started without me knowing - because that grow was so long, the roots got worse and worse... when it came time to flush and finish, most of the roots had already been damaged pretty bad from the rot, so flushing with straight water and Final Phase didn't help much with getting alot of the bad nute out of my plant at that critical time. It was a rookie mistake, but I've learned from it I hope... I haven't gone over 600 ppms yet on this current grow, wheras with the TD, I was already at about 1200 ppms at this point, peaking at around 16-1700 ppms during the that long 13 week flowering period..


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 19, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Here's my theory on what happened.... I was running my ppms way too high and root-rot started without me knowing - because that grow was so long, the roots got worse and worse... when it came time to flush and finish, most of the roots had already been damaged pretty bad from the rot, so flushing with straight water and Final Phase didn't help much with getting alot of the bad nute out of my plant at that critical time. It was a rookie mistake, but I've learned from it I hope... I haven't gone over 600 ppms yet on this current grow, wheras with the TD, I was already at about 1200 ppms at this point, peaking at around 16-1700 ppms during the that long 13 week flowering period..


Dammmm, makes total sense now. Especially since how you've told me to not over do it on the neuts. I'm going to try keep the PPM down as much as I can unless the plant tells me what it wants. Thanks for the reply mate.


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 19, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Here's my theory on what happened.... I was running my ppms way too high and root-rot started without me knowing - because that grow was so long, the roots got worse and worse... when it came time to flush and finish, most of the roots had already been damaged pretty bad from the rot, so flushing with straight water and Final Phase didn't help much with getting alot of the bad nute out of my plant at that critical time. It was a rookie mistake, but I've learned from it I hope... I haven't gone over 600 ppms yet on this current grow, wheras with the TD, I was already at about 1200 ppms at this point, peaking at around 16-1700 ppms during the that long 13 week flowering period..


Yea same here man, I'm not going to be pushing ppms as much as I was with the SD.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 19, 2011)

Looking Superb bro!!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, took some pics tonight but the lights were on already so please excuse the yellowishness yet again..lol. I tried using a piece of cardboard to block the light on a few of them and used the camera flash...worked a bit. Enjoy! 

*-=Vanilla Kush=-

*Sorry for such a crappy yellow, blurry pic...this is the whole plant.







...various canopy and bud shots...






















*-=*&#9824; *The Ace of Spades *&#9824;*=-*






















...and some close-ups...












...and my favorite... 







&#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824; &#9824;


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 21, 2011)

Daytz Your Ace Of Spades Is Making My Mouth Water.I Hope My grow Looks As Good As Your Bro.Hope You Stop By And Give Me Some Advice On Mine.I Just Put 1 Of My seeds Into My WF.https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/487823-water-farm-g-13-auto.html Peace


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 21, 2011)

Daytz what nutes u runnin that didn't flush well. I fucked up and had root pond too said fuck it no flush and it turned out great. I'm using advanced ph perfect line and all additives. They seem to really do well and I've not flushed b4 with advanced and were way cleaner tasting than organic lines with a flush. Weird but true. Still no comparison to supersoil. But even that flushed has to be cured to taste better than advanced.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice fucking job. Oh my god they are gonna be huge. U got that hybrid pheno. The trichs will be the most u will ever c on a plant ESP if u keep em as healthy and vigorous as they r. Stellar grow man. Be careful with that water consumtion.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey I just got some aces in the mail today  any info on pheno types to look after?


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey I just got some aces in the mail today  any info on pheno types to look after?


i would be willing to bet by the end of this journal tga are gonna be swamped with orders for the aos. hmmm maybe i should get my order in quick lol


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 21, 2011)

oh and i really hope sub starts sending you some new strains to test run for us all to watch, that would truly be interesting and im guessing with your following it would work in his favor too


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in love with the Ace of Spades leaves and Veg characteristics.
I didn't want to, but I had to add it to my list of seeds to order..


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hellrazor the shorter phenos r the cherry soda, my shortest is exactly the bcs pheno my middle was the one daytz has and I also got a cleaner pheno. It was tall initially now from clones it's very bushy and compact not much work no topping looks like my grapegod in structure but more bud sites. The med is so vigorous my best overall production strain to date. Very cherry and so huge and dense and frosty nugs that r lime green when dry. The short cherry soda is the snob strain. So pretty pink and purple hued buds. Very cherry creamy stony. Had 2 males my only tga males ever prob should have kept em. Overall top notch strain can't keep em high as headband but tastes everyone says mmm to. And it smells. But lookswise it's second to none. Props


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 21, 2011)

It says can't but it's can keep em high as headband. I'm high


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 21, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> Daytz Your Ace Of Spades Is Making My Mouth Water.I Hope My grow Looks As Good As Your Bro.Hope You Stop By And Give Me Some Advice On Mine.I Just Put 1 Of My seeds Into My WF.https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/487823-water-farm-g-13-auto.html Peace


Thanx dawg - I'll try to swing by soon, been crazy busy - got just enough time to take some pics and update the journal for now...I'll be by soon!



Monkeymonk840 said:


> Daytz what nutes u runnin that didn't flush well. I fucked up and had root pond too said fuck it no flush and it turned out great. I'm using advanced ph perfect line and all additives. They seem to really do well and I've not flushed b4 with advanced and were way cleaner tasting than organic lines with a flush. Weird but true. Still no comparison to supersoil. But even that flushed has to be cured to taste better than advanced.


I was using probably twice as much GH Flora Nova Bloom than I needed, plus I added in some of AN's Nirvana and a powder 'Bus Blaster' to a few of my add-backs... I think since that grow took so long, it wasn't ideal for that small rez and when it couldn't take up water anymore, root rot set in and took over. The plant didn't look 'abnormal' to me and it dried up some I just attributed it to the plant 'finishing off'.. but I think that was a sign of a sour rez.



Monkeymonk840 said:


> Nice fucking job. Oh my god they are gonna be huge. U got that hybrid pheno. The trichs will be the most u will ever c on a plant ESP if u keep em as healthy and vigorous as they r. Stellar grow man. Be careful with that water consumtion.


Right on monkeymonk - she's really starting to fill out nicely now - I haven't had a plant fill out this much as early in flowering as this one is...great sign. Once the stretch period is over (and it's pretty close already) and it really packs on the weight, it will be very fun to watch for sure!!



hellraizer30 said:


> Hey I just got some aces in the mail today  any info on pheno types to look after?


Monkeymonk answered this below - this is the one and only plant I've grown of this strain, so I'm just lucky to have this middle pheno.



forgetiwashere said:


> i would be willing to bet by the end of this journal tga are gonna be swamped with orders for the aos. hmmm maybe i should get my order in quick lol





forgetiwashere said:


> oh and i really hope sub starts sending you some new strains to test run for us all to watch, that would truly be interesting and im guessing with your following it would work in his favor too


That's exciting! I'd really be all over that - this AoS is the first from TGA that i've grown, but I'm really impressed with how healthy and great looking it is and how easy it's been to keep happy.



C.Indica said:


> I'm in love with the Ace of Spades leaves and Veg characteristics.
> I didn't want to, but I had to add it to my list of seeds to order..


You won't regret it C - it's definitely a super strong, healthy strain. She responds magically to LST, and almost seems to mould itself into a perfect bush-canopy with little manipulation. I didn't screen this girl, and just look at her!! 



Monkeymonk840 said:


> Hellrazor the shorter phenos r the cherry soda, my shortest is exactly the bcs pheno my middle was the one daytz has and I also got a cleaner pheno. It was tall initially now from clones it's very bushy and compact not much work no topping looks like my grapegod in structure but more bud sites. The med is so vigorous my best overall production strain to date. Very cherry and so huge and dense and frosty nugs that r lime green when dry. The short cherry soda is the snob strain. So pretty pink and purple hued buds. Very cherry creamy stony. Had 2 males my only tga males ever prob should have kept em. Overall top notch strain can't keep em high as headband but tastes everyone says mmm to. And it smells. But lookswise it's second to none. Props





Monkeymonk840 said:


> It says can't but it's can keep em high as headband. I'm high


Lol...have a hit for me man.. 

Great to have this info on the pheno varieties - thanks monkey! I have to agree - it's actually quite hard to find a bad leaf on this plant - she looks crisp and fresh from top to bottom.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 21, 2011)

I took a few more snaps of the Ace this evening - used my old camera and shaded the light with cardboard... didn't turn out too bad actually, but it's hard to get bad pics of this girl!


----------



## cocakola (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice and healthy Dayzt , i hope to be able to get turn outs like this soon one day untill then i'll continue to watch and learn. Love the updates!

Happy Growing!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking very yummy! That AoS was never on my list...but this has made me think...

BTW, my VK is still clinging to life... she is in the Aerogarden trying to grow some new roots (since I chopped all hers off - LOL) and is doing pretty good. She's only been there 5 days and she's already got a couple of 1/2 inch roots. She'll be late to the party, but I think she's gonna be strain #4 in the flower room after all.


----------



## ejbarraza (Nov 22, 2011)

i'm subbed for this grow


----------



## runpinto (Nov 22, 2011)

my little guys are starting to show flowering, my camera kinda suck so I'm not going to post any up close pictures. They're growing up so fast


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 22, 2011)

perfection as always Dayzt. Trying for a perfect grow this time around. So far all is well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

dayzt ... U ....R ...my hero.. 
you make my eyes feel so good.
i have been so inspired by you in so many ways. 
YOur gardening skills inspire me to be a better gardener
Your photography insires me to be a better artist.
The last series of images made me realize how important you are to me. 
Thank you my friend.


----------



## Green collar (Nov 22, 2011)

looks like some healtyh plans with nice bud sites!..Its gunna be nice!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 22, 2011)

cocakola said:


> Very nice and healthy Dayzt , i hope to be able to get turn outs like this soon one day untill then i'll continue to watch and learn. Love the updates!
> 
> Happy Growing!


Thanks - a wise man once said.... nothin to it, but to do it! 



Bluejeans said:


> Looking very yummy! That AoS was never on my list...but this has made me think...
> 
> BTW, my VK is still clinging to life... she is in the Aerogarden trying to grow some new roots (since I chopped all hers off - LOL) and is doing pretty good. She's only been there 5 days and she's already got a couple of 1/2 inch roots. She'll be late to the party, but I think she's gonna be strain #4 in the flower room after all.


Yes, Sub's AoS has got some muscles that's for sure. I have her at about 600 ppms right now and I think it's starting to show very slight beginnings of a deficiency...it's really hard to tell for sure, but I'm going to bump up her nutes to about 700-750 next week and see what she thinks...

I really like the Aerogarden idea - I'm buying one in the next month so we can grow some herbs indoors during the winter. Maybe I'll attempt some cloning with it at the same time... it's so tempting..



ejbarraza said:


> i'm subbed for this grow


Welcome ej! Glad you could join us! 



runpinto said:


> my little guys are starting to show flowering, my camera kinda suck so I'm not going to post any up close pictures. They're growing up so fast


Awesome man - you'll see more and more each day now...let the games begin! 



mr2shim said:


> perfection as always Dayzt. Trying for a perfect grow this time around. So far all is well.


Thanks man - I'm really happy with both of these plants so far. I think that keeping the ppms low like this, this far into flowering, it's helped the roots stay healthier, along with the H2O2 I've been adding to the rez. I've also been putting ice-cubes in my add-back pail to bring my rez temps down a bit. They aren't too bad most of the time, but some days they're as warm as 75-78 degrees, which is dangerous.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dayzt ... U ....R ...my hero..
> you make my eyes feel so good.
> i have been so inspired by you in so many ways.
> YOur gardening skills inspire me to be a better gardener
> ...


I'm blushing! I really enjoy growing this plant - so rewarding! Thank you for all the compliments!! I hope your waterfarm is doing better - I think starting straight in the hydroton instead of using the rockwool would have helped you get a quicker start - be vigilant though, and she' pull through!



Green collar said:


> looks like some healtyh plans with nice bud sites!..Its gunna be nice!


Thanks! They're really keeping nice and healthy - I think I've finally learned the 'less is more' lesson when it comes to nutrients. Staying low has proven to be the way to go with both of these strains so far. The AoS is starting to look a bit hungrier these days though, so I'll feed her a bit more in the next week and she what happens.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Dayzt, I think you'll like the Aerogarden. My VK sprouted roots about 5-6 days after putting her in there. I used the "tomato" setting for the lights which = 18/6 and I put 1/4 strength nutes into her res. The one I have, the res holds 1 gallon (7-ports) so measuring nutes was easy. The little pump inside makes it work like a bubbleponics or waterfarm system. Add an airstone and you're golden! My next batch of clones will be in the Aerogarden. That worked fantastically! It was truly a set and forget way to clone. I did exactly ZIP for my VK once I popped her nekkid stem into the system.

Oh, since I got mine used, I was missing all the little bits that fit in the holes. So I sliced a 1.5" rockwool cube in half, poked her all the way through till her tip touched the water, and shoved the square cube into the round hole (yes, Santa, it can be done!). I was so frustrated with her that I didn't even bother with Clonex. I just sliced her at a 45* angle and shoved her in there. 5-6 days later (I really foget), she had about 6 - 1/2" roots sticking out. So she's in the dirt now and we'll see how she does.

Apparently, my history is beginning to look like that of a plant abuser... LOL! But so far, the "weed" aspect of these beauties hasn't let me down. Apparently, I can't kill a pot plant! LOL


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I took a few more snaps of the Ace this evening - used my old camera and shaded the light with cardboard... didn't turn out too bad actually, but it's hard to get bad pics of this girl!


 Beautiful pics man. I'm about to get my blue mystic flowering in my waterfarm in a week and a half can't wait! I have vegged in them but never tried a flower, you inspired me to pop a little side project. Thanks for the insight and the beautiful pics dayzt!


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Nov 23, 2011)

LOVELY!!!

Dayzt you continue to be the MAN with the strain selections, grow tech, frequent informational updates, and of course the amazing PICTURES! Your grows are always such a pleasure to subscribe to and go along for the ride =D I've got a TGA Agent Orange going myself at the moment, some Chernobyl and Dairy Queen on deck, and I can't wait to get my hands on more TGA genetics. Think I will get some this Saturday... I've also got Barneys Red Dragon up next, which I know you had success with... woot! Anyways, just wanted to comment on your grow, and let you know how awesome it is looking! Cheers mate!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 23, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Hey Dayzt, I think you'll like the Aerogarden. My VK sprouted roots about 5-6 days after putting her in there. I used the "tomato" setting for the lights which = 18/6 and I put 1/4 strength nutes into her res. The one I have, the res holds 1 gallon (7-ports) so measuring nutes was easy. The little pump inside makes it work like a bubbleponics or waterfarm system. Add an airstone and you're golden! My next batch of clones will be in the Aerogarden. That worked fantastically! It was truly a set and forget way to clone. I did exactly ZIP for my VK once I popped her nekkid stem into the system.
> 
> Oh, since I got mine used, I was missing all the little bits that fit in the holes. So I sliced a 1.5" rockwool cube in half, poked her all the way through till her tip touched the water, and shoved the square cube into the round hole (yes, Santa, it can be done!). I was so frustrated with her that I didn't even bother with Clonex. I just sliced her at a 45* angle and shoved her in there. 5-6 days later (I really foget), she had about 6 - 1/2" roots sticking out. So she's in the dirt now and we'll see how she does.
> 
> Apparently, my history is beginning to look like that of a plant abuser... LOL! But so far, the "weed" aspect of these beauties hasn't let me down. Apparently, I can't kill a pot plant! LOL


Awesome! I suppose unless I plan to start growing some clones out in soil, I won't be able to use them once they root in there, but it will by mostly an experiment. I wonder how well they'd root in the Aerogarden if they were clones taken from a plant that's already a few weeks into flower... I know it's tough to clone normally at that point, so this may be an easier solution in those cases.



Someguy15 said:


> Beautiful pics man. I'm about to get my blue mystic flowering in my waterfarm in a week and a half can't wait! I have vegged in them but never tried a flower, you inspired me to pop a little side project. Thanks for the insight and the beautiful pics dayzt!


Your welcome man - happy to inspire you! Keep it green!! 



Psytranceorgy said:


> LOVELY!!!
> 
> Dayzt you continue to be the MAN with the strain selections, grow tech, frequent informational updates, and of course the amazing PICTURES! Your grows are always such a pleasure to subscribe to and go along for the ride =D I've got a TGA Agent Orange going myself at the moment, some Chernobyl and Dairy Queen on deck, and I can't wait to get my hands on more TGA genetics. Think I will get some this Saturday... I've also got Barneys Red Dragon up next, which I know you had success with... woot! Anyways, just wanted to comment on your grow, and let you know how awesome it is looking! Cheers mate!


Sweet! Yeah, TGA is my new fav - I'm loving this plant so far, and will definitely be growing mostly TGA strains for a good while now I'm sure. Barney has treated me very well, but sometimes change is good - and so far it's really proven to be the way to go. I'm pretty stoked to grow out the Vortex in my next round - it will likely be sitting right where my VK is sitting this time 'round.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 23, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Awesome! I suppose unless I plan to start growing some clones out in soil, I won't be able to use them once they root in there, but it will by mostly an experiment.


Sure you can! Why not? You can do whatever you want with them once they are rooted. Since you have easy viewing access to the stems, you can see as soon as the roots form. When they have 4-5 1/2" root stems started, then move them to whatever medium you plan to grow them out in.

With my VK, I put her in soil when she had the roots about 1/2" long. She's doing fine. There's no reason why I couldn't have put her in hydroton just as easily...or coco or whatever your growing in.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 23, 2011)

General notes and observations:

Overall:

- Drained and refilled fresh solution into both waterfarms this past Sunday and Monday...used some ice in my water again which has been working well to keep my rez temps down.
- Lots of roots in the VK grow-chamber is becoming evident = can't add-back water as quickly anymore, as the water backs-up if I pour too fast.
- I've been adding a bit extra water to each farm every day when doing add-backs, and going about an inch above the fill-line. I'm experimenting with this to see if it's beneficial or detrimental. Both plants are drinking a lot still, so if it doesn't cause any issues then it will help in that I won't have to add as much back every day.
- The AoS smells like grape juice at the tops. The purple bud leaves continue to turn - making for some 'darker' looking buds.
- I hung some heavy objects from the bottom of the screen at the corners of the plant in order to help pull the corners down a bit and even the canopy a bit.
- The VK canopy is looking more 'moundish' than' flattish'... still some very nice looking buds coming in though - not quite as nice as the AoS, but probably another half as more than it - she's a much bigger plant, likely due to the screen.
- I've been rotating the AoS plant every day, about a half-turn - this seems to be keep things even and giving us more same-sized, large buds across the top. I wouldn't of been able to do this (obviously) if she was trained under a screen...
- Added a tsp of micro to my nute solution this evening = I'm hoping this will address some very slight deficiencies on the AoS as well as some lightish-green leaves on parts of the VK...


----------



## runpinto (Nov 23, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm about to get my blue mystic flowering in my waterfarm in a week and a half can't wait!


Please keep me in the loop on your blue mystic, I got that as an extra seed with my attitude order (my other bonus seed [Royal Queen Ice] is doing really great for me!)


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 23, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Sure you can! Why not? You can do whatever you want with them once they are rooted. Since you have easy viewing access to the stems, you can see as soon as the roots form. When they have 4-5 1/2" root stems started, then move them to whatever medium you plan to grow them out in.
> 
> With my VK, I put her in soil when she had the roots about 1/2" long. She's doing fine. There's no reason why I couldn't have put her in hydroton just as easily...or coco or whatever your growing in.


I can't see us using the waterfarms to grow out clones anytime soon, as they'll always be occupied by my main projects - I could do maybe 3 more plants under my 400w, but I don't have any other hydro setups to use (so I'd have to use soil), and I wouldn't want to grow them out fully in the Aerogarden as it will be sitting out in the middle of our family room...lol.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 23, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Sweet! Yeah, TGA is my new fav - I'm loving this plant so far, and will definitely be growing mostly TGA strains for a good while now I'm sure. Barney has treated me very well, but sometimes change is good - and so far it's really proven to be the way to go. I'm pretty stoked to grow out the Vortex in my next round - it will likely be sitting right where my VK is sitting this time 'round.


the fact that they arent fem'd doesnt worry u at all? it would be devastating to veg for 4 or 5 weeks to find out it turned male.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a risk I'm willing to take - so far I'm 1 for 1 with TGA. Feminized seeds are great, but I totally respect companies who don't go that route. Once you understand the overall effect feminized seed production is having on the cannabis seed industry, you understand why there are many companies that are sticking to regs. I believe there's a good write-up on this at Mandala's site...


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 24, 2011)

i definately agree that alot of the better breeders stick to regular seeds and i always bought regular seeds for my outdoor grows when i was younger but now that im in the waterfarm it seems fem seeds are the way to go. of course im thinking clones are the way of the future for me and my mothers will all be from regular seeds. im very keen to try some tga though. and i am definitely going to be hitting up some mr nice in the future aswell. the g13xwidow sounds very nice and i would be willing to bet there is some phenos hidden in those seeds that would make great mothers. 

anyway i will go have a read of that site sounds interesting thanks dayzt


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 24, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> It's a risk I'm willing to take - so far I'm 1 for 1 with TGA. Feminized seeds are great, but I totally respect companies who don't go that route. Once you understand the overall effect feminized seed production is having on the cannabis seed industry, you understand why there are many companies that are sticking to regs. I believe there's a good write-up on this at Mandala's site...


I'd like to read that but I couldn't find anything on their website.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 24, 2011)

oh man dayzt sould i hug u or hate u for introducing me to yet another breeder to add to my list. i really like there policies on breeding and found so much helpfull info in there grow guide and there faqs. im particularly interested in the fact that they breed there plants to be very hardy under heat stress. coming into summer here in aus its going to be a major issue and by the looks of it they are producing some fairly hefty buds in plus 40c heat.

i think everyone should have a cruise through there grow guides it deals with alot on keeping your fertilizers low and some other info on pruning etc that really cleared a few things up for me. they have kept it simple and to the point i love it


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 24, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful photography of beautiful plants. Heard you were starting Vortex next and that is still my favorite tga strain, i'm sure you'll love it and it does great in scrog. sub'd


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 24, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I'd like to read that but I couldn't find anything on their website.


Yeah I looked and couldn't find it either, then I realized I'd read it in Mandala's interview in Skunk mag. Here's a link to an online PDF of the article:

http://mandalaseeds.com/gfx/cms/images/pdf/SKUNK43_spread_BREEDER_Jasmin.pdf

Go to page 4 of that interview, there's the info that I was referring to.



forgetiwashere said:


> oh man dayzt sould i hug u or hate u for introducing me to yet another breeder to add to my list. i really like there policies on breeding and found so much helpfull info in there grow guide and there faqs. im particularly interested in the fact that they breed there plants to be very hardy under heat stress. coming into summer here in aus its going to be a major issue and by the looks of it they are producing some fairly hefty buds in plus 40c heat.
> 
> i think everyone should have a cruise through there grow guides it deals with alot on keeping your fertilizers low and some other info on pruning etc that really cleared a few things up for me. they have kept it simple and to the point i love it


I couldn't agree more - I learned alot about seed germination on thier site as well...among many other awesome grow techniques and information. Check out the interview they did in Skunk magazine in the link I posted above... very good read.



The Chemist Brothers said:


> Absolutely Beautiful photography of beautiful plants. Heard you were starting Vortex next and that is still my favorite tga strain, i'm sure you'll love it and it does great in scrog. sub'd


Hey! Yeah, I can't wait to start that Vortex. I'm still not sure which other strain to do together with that one, but it could be the White Russian that's been calling my name...lol.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Yeah I looked and couldn't find it either, then I realized I'd read it in Mandala's interview in Skunk mag. Here's a link to an online PDF of the article:
> 
> http://mandalaseeds.com/gfx/cms/images/pdf/SKUNK43_spread_BREEDER_Jasmin.pdf
> 
> ...


 I'd suggest you try a pineapple express if you never have. It's the holy grail of waterfarm scrog lol scotty himself grew it for a reason.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 24, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I can't see us using the waterfarms to grow out clones anytime soon, as they'll always be occupied by my main projects - I could do maybe 3 more plants under my 400w, but I don't have any other hydro setups to use (so I'd have to use soil), and I wouldn't want to grow them out fully in the Aerogarden as it will be sitting out in the middle of our family room...lol.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I don't see growing anything out fully in the Aerogarden, but you could root a clone in there and then transplant it to the waterfarm or any other medium you want.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 24, 2011)

another good read dayzt thanks


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 24, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I'd suggest you try a pineapple express if you never have. It's the holy grail of waterfarm scrog lol scotty himself grew it for a reason.


Lol..yep, Kriznarf is enjoying a great harvest of that in his waterfarm at this very moment!  Who knows, that sounds like a great idea but we'll see - so many great strains to choose from!!



forgetiwashere said:


> another good read dayzt thanks


No prob - although I agree with Mandala, it really is logical to only use fem'd seeds in this size of a grow, but I just couldn't resist Sub's strains and proven results...


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 24, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> No prob - although I agree with Mandala, it really is logical to only use fem'd seeds in this size of a grow, but I just couldn't resist Sub's strains and proven results...


yeah im hearing you. i think though being as like you im lucky enough to be running 2 wf's i might be able to risk running a regular seed in one and have a fem in the other. it helps that i have two seperate rooms aswell though as if one starts throwing bananas its not going to be a huge set back i can just start over with a new seed and it wont effect when i flip the lights on the other one


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 24, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> yeah im hearing you. i think though being as like you im lucky enough to be running 2 wf's i might be able to risk running a regular seed in one and have a fem in the other. it helps that i have two seperate rooms aswell though as if one starts throwing bananas its not going to be a huge set back i can just start over with a new seed and it wont effect when i flip the lights on the other one


Agreed - you could always force-flower s few cuttings in the other tent while your main reg's are in veg. But I think that's a good idea too - having one of each you know that you'll have at least one 'guaranteed' female (unless it hemies) - and keeping a make for breeding purposes is always in option then too.


----------



## hazorazo (Nov 24, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I took a few more snaps of the Ace this evening - used my old camera and shaded the light with cardboard... didn't turn out too bad actually, but it's hard to get bad pics of this girl!


Very nice, man! Stoked to see Ace of Spades growing out. I, too, have just gotten into TGA. I have 2 phenos of plushberry going right now, and a Dairy Queen and Chernobyl waiting to be sexed. Happy Thanksgiving to you! Thanks for the very nice pics, and the peek at the ladies!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks hazo... you're just in time for the next pic update!!

Enjoy!!! 

*-=Vanilla Kush=-*





















*-=The Ace of Spades=-*


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 24, 2011)

I know I'm late to the party but Goddamn!! Lovin the grow,


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 24, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I know I'm late to the party but Goddamn!! Lovin the grow,


Thanks!! Welcome! Should be a nice finish - but we're not even half-way through flowering yet!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 24, 2011)

that aos is gonna get frosty  hey dayzt im looking at that bush of a vk u have there and i was just wondering do you think if u had more time it would have been possible to spread that vk across the scrog more evenly or is it too difficult to spread one plant across a screen that size?


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 24, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> that aos is gonna get frosty  hey dayzt im looking at that bush of a vk u have there and i was just wondering do you think if u had more time it would have been possible to spread that vk across the scrog more evenly or is it too difficult to spread one plant across a screen that size?


I'm sure I could have spread her out for another week or so than I did, and it's looking more and more obvious now that it's reaching the end of it's initial stretch. I'm happy with how the canopy is developing however, even though it could be much more even. The buds are very strong at the outside edges of the canopy which is so great to see. I went back and compared how they look right now compared to how my VK looked the first time I grew it at the middle of week 3 of flowering, and it's looking a bit bulkier this time in hydro. She appears fairly happy at ~500 ppms still, and the micro I added to the rez yesterday looks to be helping a lot as well, giving it some extra N.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 24, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I'm sure I could have spread her out for another week or so than I did, and it's looking more and more obvious now that it's reaching the end of it's initial stretch. I'm happy with how the canopy is developing however, even though it could be much more even. The buds are very strong at the outside edges of the canopy which is so great to see. I went back and compared how they look right now compared to how my VK looked the first time I grew it at the middle of week 3 of flowering, and it's looking a bit bulkier this time in hydro. She appears fairly happy at ~500 ppms still, and the micro I added to the rez yesterday looks to be helping a lot as well, giving it some extra N.


yeah she looks great and your going to get a great yeild for sure i just ask because im dropping my screen down tomorrow i think and i have seen alot of these scrogs lately where the plant is very bulgy in the middle and i was wondering if this is avoidable or if its just the way it is because its where all the growth has started so there will always be excess growth in the middle. i have my own plans to combat this problem but until i test my theory i really have no idea how its going to work

also 500ppm still wow. my buddha has started chasing nutes like crazy. im bumping her up 100 ppm a day shes on 850 now but im certain by tomorrow morning i will be going to 1000ppm for sure because every time i check the res the ppms are dropping like crazy. im just following scottys formula as best i can and i have noticed that if i dont keep up the new fan leaves on top start looking a bit yellow.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 25, 2011)

The AOS looks killer. It's on my 2 do list.


----------



## Bluezdude (Nov 25, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> im particularly interested in the fact that they breed there plants to be very hardy under heat stress. coming into summer here in aus its going to be a major issue and by the looks of it they are producing some fairly hefty buds in plus 40c heat.


I'm definitely giving them a go next summer. The temperatures where I live can easily reach 35+ outdoors. During the worst days not even ACs can bring that heat down. Up to reading about heat resistance I was thinking that I'll give it a break over the summer, instead I'm gonna try them seeds and see what comes up


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 25, 2011)

you an aussie too bluez?

yeah im definitely going to give the satori a go


----------



## Bluezdude (Nov 25, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> you an aussie too bluez?
> 
> yeah im definitely going to give the satori a go


No mate, I'm in Southern Europe with a UK upbringing. Kind of a European bastard


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 25, 2011)

ah righto i just asked because i can usually tell roughly what time all the americans go to bed cause the site gets really lonely but u seem to keep fairly similar hrs to me


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 25, 2011)

Which are the seeds with natural borne heat resistance?
I've been pushing this concept around my head for a while, would like to read up on it.

I don't like the feminized/autoflower industry.
Autoflowers for their impact on the market,
and Feminized seeds for the long-term effects on the Cannabis Gene Pool.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 25, 2011)

the chill om, kalichakra, satori, mango zamal and the orisha all jump out at me as the warmer climate plants. the satori looks awesome though


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 25, 2011)

hey dayzt i thought u might like to look at this. dude grew some nice vanilla kush turned out blue. some good photography too. the second picture in particular is great

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/490083-organic-vanilla-kush.html


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've grown satori it's a good plant. I'd run it again. My sour p did well in high heat.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 26, 2011)

Daytz I've got my pics larger too


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 26, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> I've grown satori it's a good plant. I'd run it again. My sour p did well in high heat.


hey monkey do you have any pics?


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 26, 2011)

Daytz Your Pic's Are Awsome.I Was Just Wondering What Kind Of Midevil Lsting Are You Doing On Your VK In Pic 1?????


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 26, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> hey dayzt i thought u might like to look at this. dude grew some nice vanilla kush turned out blue. some good photography too. the second picture in particular is great
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/organics/490083-organic-vanilla-kush.html


Hey man - thanks for the link! Those VKs look great - I'm guessing he's got a high temp fluxuation between light periods to get those purps from the cool temperatures...



Monkeymonk840 said:


> Daytz I've got my pics larger too


Can you repost a link to them? Sorry, I'm too lazy to look back for the one you posted earlier..lol..



The Dawg said:


> Daytz Your Pic's Are Awsome.I Was Just Wondering What Kind Of Midevil Lsting Are You Doing On Your VK In Pic 1?????


If you're referring to the staple-gun and flashlight hanging from the screen, I'm using those heavy weighted items to pull down the screen at the corners - it helps spread the edges of the plant down and gives some of the bud sites in the middle more light... the screen bulges in the middle since it's so flexible, so by pulling the screen down with heavy weights, it couter-balances the bulge a bit. It may be beneficial to do this in the middle of the screen (from underneath) as well, but at this point I don't think I'm going to bother. She's looking pretty happy the way it is. The VK buds are really starting to bulk up now - we're approaching the end of week 3 of flowering (Sunday) and I'm guessing these plants will both go at least 8-9 weeks total, but we shall see!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey there! I got some decent pics this evening just before the lights came on. Some of these pics are 'postcard' style and could be made into wallpapers if anyone is ineterested, I have the high MP versions here as well.

Enjoy!!!! 

*END OF FLOWERING WEEK 3 (DAY 20) !*

-=*The Ace of Spades=-*


























-=*Vanilla Kush=-*


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 26, 2011)

love your photos dayzt keep up the good work


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 26, 2011)

has that aos got much of a smell about her yet?


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 26, 2011)

Mother of God, I love your picture updates Dayzt. So much quality so much bud! As always so perfect.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 26, 2011)

There Is Not A Word In The English Language Than Can Describe The Beauty In Those Photo's


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, yeah the girls are looking great. I haven't noticed too much smell, but I've got the tent vent perfectly so It's kept pretty low key. The buds smell like grape soda though - should be some some sweet tasting bud.

Here's one more close-up that I cropped from one of the AoS buds...


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh dear God...that is lovely. Why in the world would anyone think that God didn't mean for us to cultivate, grow, and enjoy something that gorgeous!


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 27, 2011)

No unfortunately the police raided me that year took em all. U will like the satori, mandala has great gear for the price, Its just I produce products for people who prefer the retarded high so I'm limited.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 27, 2011)

Daytz I put em on here now. I have no clue how to link


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 27, 2011)

The cherry soda needs no temp drops to purp just wait til there done it's so fuckin beautiful. I told ya daytz to take a cut!


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 27, 2011)

If the sour p interests you I have pics on my thc farmer account same name. I was told it was the best a lot of peeps ever had and it was a breeze to get forearm long and two liter wide buds even with uncontrollable heat. I scrapped it cuz I've had better flavor from the sour p before. But it's highly recommended by me for a great high and pheno dependent on flavor too. I thought it was good but not top notch my pheno.


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 27, 2011)

All them pics make me drool Dayzt. How much do you think you'll get from the 2 plants?
Any ideas on what your gonna do next? I'm thinking Chocolope!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful pics man. What kinda camera u use to photo these ladies? I'm thinking it must be a DSLR no?


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 27, 2011)

No idea what our yields are going to look like - we'll see how they fill out. After these are done, I'm going to be starting a Vortex together with possibly a White Russian. There's a ton of others I want to try, but there's lot of time!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 27, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Beautiful pics man. What kinda camera u use to photo these ladies? I'm thinking it must be a DSLR no?


I'm shooting with a Canon EOS Rebel T3i camera. I'm still learning how to use all the fancy stuff on it, but so far I've had some great luck and nice results.


----------



## JCashman (Nov 27, 2011)

those AOS look great man. the VKs too. i have a pack of VKs myself, ill be watching


----------



## ejbarraza (Nov 28, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> No idea what our yields are going to look like - we'll see how they fill out. After these are done, I'm going to be starting a Vortex together with possibly a White Russian. There's a ton of others I want to try, but there's lot of time!


These are perfect strains! I have always wanted to see a grow journal of both of these strains and in a WF it's going to be insane! I am totally going to follow your next grow!


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 29, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> These are perfect strains! I have always wanted to see a grow journal of both of these strains and in a WF it's going to be insane! I am totally going to follow your next grow!


Me too. Can't wait to watch them ones kick off aswell. Dayzt's journals are the best ^____^


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys - we'll see what happens. I could change my mind 10 times before the next grow actually starts..lol..who knows.

Well, I've pinned down an issue my VK plant is having... she's got some devloping cal/mag deficiences happening. Have a look here to see exactly what she has:

http://growweedeasy.com/calcium-deficiency-cannabis

I'm going my my hydro shop tomorrow to pickup some Botanicare Cal-mag... lost some leaves from this problem, but this should clear the problem up within a week and then those leaves can be removed.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 29, 2011)

I Need Some Advice.I Have 2 WF'S One Of The Drip Ring's Blows Big Air Bubble's That Explode And It Keeps The Hydroton Wet On Top And It Even Keeps The Top Of My Plant Wet.The Second Smaller Bubbles And Only Keeps The Hydroton Wet Directly Below The Drip Ring.I've Tried Different Ways To Increase The Bubble Size No Help.Today I Went Out And Bought A New One And It does The Same Thing as Ring 2 Small Bubbles Again???????I Guess I'm Asking Which One Is Correct.I Would Post Pic's But I Don't Own A Digital Camera(Yet).So Could Some Of You Guy's Post Pic's Of Your Hydroton.Thanks Peace


----------



## Bluezdude (Nov 30, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> I Need Some Advice.I Have 2 WF'S One Of The Drip Ring's Blows Big Air Bubble's That Explode And It Keeps The Hydroton Wet On Top And It Even Keeps The Top Of My Plant Wet.The Second Smaller Bubbles And Only Keeps The Hydroton Wet Directly Below The Drip Ring.I've Tried Different Ways To Increase The Bubble Size No Help.Today I Went Out And Bought A New One And It does The Same Thing as Ring 2 Small Bubbles Again???????I Guess I'm Asking Which One Is Correct.I Would Post Pic's But I Don't Own A Digital Camera(Yet).So Could Some Of You Guy's Post Pic's Of Your Hydroton.Thanks Peace


Why don't you buy some tubing and change the ring? Or just increase the holes?


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 30, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> Why don't you buy some tubing and change the ring? Or just increase the holes?


The First Ring I Increased the Holes No Help.I Doubled The Holes No Help.I'm Currently Looking For This Tube.The Only Thing I Can Find So Far Is Clear Vinyl Tubing.Peace


----------



## Bluezdude (Nov 30, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> The First Ring I Increased the Holes No Help.I Doubled The Holes No Help.I'm Currently Looking For This Tube.The Only Thing I Can Find So Far Is Clear Vinyl Tubing.Peace


How about a larger pump?


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 30, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> How about a larger pump?


 Have A 80 Gallon Pump To Run 2 Farms Hooked It Up With 2 Lines T Into 1 No Help


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 30, 2011)

Dawg - this may sound simple, but I've found that if you lift up slightly on the 'T' connecter where your drip-ring connects to, it will raise the bottom of the tube up off the bottom of the waterfarm a bit and you should see increased water-flow and hopefully larger 'bubbles' exiting your drip-ring holes.... hope that helps!!


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey there all - got a decent pic update this evening. Lots of these were taken again with my older camera, which I can seem to get some better coloring with - still learning how to get good pictures under the HPS with the DSLR...

Both waterfarms were drained completely this evening, and fresh nute solution was given to each. I added 1.5 tsp per gallon of cal-mag to the rez's as well, which should help with my calcium deficiency. It was starting to get pretty bad on the VK, and first signs of it were beginning to show on the AoS as well, so hopefully this will fix them up!

Enjoy! 

-=*Vanilla Kush*=-





































Here's a few closeups of the calcium deficiencies on the VK...











-=*The Ace of Spades*=-

A few of these had some exposure adjustments done, and have really turned out nice...


----------



## Ganjasseur (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice! I will be getting a couple Vanilla Kush clones here in the next few days. Ill be following along..


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 1, 2011)

i think i just scrogged in my pants lol looking great dayzt i really hope i can get results like that


----------



## nattybongo (Dec 1, 2011)

Glad to hear you sorted out your cal problem mate!
I'm so tempted to grow AOS now. Those pics are a beaut!
Need to get started on my screen soon >.<


----------



## Bluezdude (Dec 1, 2011)

It's going great Dayzt. Is that tower at the back a fan? The white thing?


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Dayzt! Those are looking amazing. My poor little VK.... IS ALIVE! I could not believe it. After all she's been through, she is STILL hanging in there and trying to make it. I'm sticking with her. That has got to be the most resiliant plant *ever*.


Here's the history of her struggles:
1. Dropped the seed and had to beat out the cat to get it back
2. Accidently planted her upside down in the rockwool so she really had to work to get started
3. Damanged some roots when moving her from the common res to a DWC bucket of her own
3. Root rot!!!
4. Chopped her roots off and turned her effectively into a clone (bare stem, no roots)
5. Rerooted her in the Aerogarden
6. Planted her in soil (FFOF with Perlite)

And after all that, she is still trying to cling to life. I have NEVER had a plant try so hard to exist. I really thought she was a goner on more than one occasion, but last night, I went into the grow room after work and she was a full inch taller than the night before, and suddenly sprouted and grew a whole new set of leaves in one day.

I am beginning to feel invicible!


----------



## mr2shim (Dec 1, 2011)

Alright Dayzt, the jig is up. You're using Miracle Gro aren't ya! No way in hell those plants are that nice off NB alone. What else are you adding? Roids, must be roids. I want some of that freak juice you're using. I want my plant to look that amazing!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

hahha^^^ funny
looking smoking hot big D.
i hope the calmag supp works buddy. sorry to see the damage. the buddage looks real real nice.
whats the dealio with the staple gun?lol
take it easy
ambz


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahha^^^ funny
> looking smoking hot big D.
> i hope the calmag supp works buddy. sorry to see the damage. the buddage looks real real nice.
> whats the dealio with the staple gun?lol
> ...


Oh yeah! I meant to ask about the staple gun too... did you figure out a way to grow them too?


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahha^^^ funny
> looking smoking hot big D.
> i hope the calmag supp works buddy. sorry to see the damage. the buddage looks real real nice.
> whats the dealio with the staple gun?lol
> ...


The Staple Gun Was Used For Some Very Interesting Mid-Evil Scrogging.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 1, 2011)

Ganjasseur said:


> Very nice! I will be getting a couple Vanilla Kush clones here in the next few days. Ill be following along..


Cool man - good luck with the clones! 



forgetiwashere said:


> i think i just scrogged in my pants lol looking great dayzt i really hope i can get results like that


Thanks - I'm sure you can!



nattybongo said:


> Glad to hear you sorted out your cal problem mate!
> I'm so tempted to grow AOS now. Those pics are a beaut!
> Need to get started on my screen soon >.<


Yep, I think the cal/mag helped. The leaves that were already too far gone, are still looking pretty bad of course, but I'm hoping the deficiency is resolved and not continuing to cause problems. I expect to see noticable healthier plants by this coming Sunday which will be 4 days since receiving the cal/mag...



Bluezdude said:


> It's going great Dayzt. Is that tower at the back a fan? The white thing?


Yeppers - it's an oscilating tower-fan. The AoS seems to like it - and it has a handy remote control!



Bluejeans said:


> Hey Dayzt! Those are looking amazing. My poor little VK.... IS ALIVE! I could not believe it. After all she's been through, she is STILL hanging in there and trying to make it. I'm sticking with her. That has got to be the most resiliant plant *ever*.
> 
> Here's the history of her struggles:
> 1. Dropped the seed and had to beat out the cat to get it back
> ...


That's awesome blue - glad to hear it's still alive! I agree - the VK is a super-hardy strain, and handles stress very well.



mr2shim said:


> Alright Dayzt, the jig is up. You're using Miracle Gro aren't ya! No way in hell those plants are that nice off NB alone. What else are you adding? Roids, must be roids. I want some of that freak juice you're using. I want my plant to look that amazing!


LOL...nope, nothing special!! I've been regularly adding H2O2 to my rez which I think has helped alot.. I've been using ice to cool down my add-back water to bring rez temps down.. and I've been going super-easy on the nutes this time around as well...hmm...just trying to think of the things I did differently from before...



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahha^^^ funny
> looking smoking hot big D.
> i hope the calmag supp works buddy. sorry to see the damage. the buddage looks real real nice.
> whats the dealio with the staple gun?lol
> ...


Thanks amber - yeah I hope the calmag solves the rusty leaf issue. All the research i did pointed to that, and my hydro guy confirmed my suspicions when I told him I'm using RO water... apparently it's typical to see calmag problems with systems using it, since the water has lower than normal levels of calcium in it. I've learned so much from this grow so far!



Bluejeans said:


> Oh yeah! I meant to ask about the staple gun too... did you figure out a way to grow them too?


Ha ha... that staple-gun (and the flahslight to the left of it) are just heavy objects that I have hanging from the bottom of the screen at the corners, to pull the plant out a bit. The plant is pulling up on the neeting there, so the heavy obhects pull it back down and 'out'.



The Dawg said:


> The Staple Gun Was Used For Some Very Interesting Mid-Evil Scrogging.


Oh yeah, and it was also my medieval scrogger...that's right! Thanks for reminding me Dawg!


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 3, 2011)

Sat evening pic update! Tomorrow will be the last day of week 4 of flowering... looking good so far - half-way there, or maybe close to half anyways... 

-=*Vanilla Kush*=-












-=*The Ace of Spades*=-



























Here's a focus pic showing how frosty these leaves are getting...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2011)

smashing update Dayzt! your pix just keep getting better and better. the frostie ness of your leaves make me want to go grab frosty beer. 
thanks for some sat night budprOn big D! hit the spot on. have an awesome weekend tangerine dream dreaming on sunday afternoon.lol
im going to grab me a frosty mug o beer and crank up sabbaths sweetleaft nooowww.. thank you thank you ... Dr.Amber Sweetleaf


----------



## mr2shim (Dec 3, 2011)

So nice Dayzt, so much bud porn. What's your current pH and ppm? Are you still adding micro?


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking simply delicious! Very nice Dayzt.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 3, 2011)

love it dayzt at this rate im going to be updating my phone wallpaper weekly lol


----------



## Fuzznutz (Dec 4, 2011)

Dayz... Wicked as usual. On the VK, is the screen purposely set low? Hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 4, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> So nice Dayzt, so much bud porn. What's your current pH and ppm? Are you still adding micro?


No more micro - I noticed as well that it was staining my roots on the AoS so I've stopped using it. The ppms of t he VK are at aroun 700 right now, and the AoS is around 1000. The pH had been around 5.7 for a while up until I started adding cal/mag to my mix - now it's around 6.2, which worked out because calcium uptake is better above 6.0...

I've been watching my ppms pretty close this time around, and I'm hoping to prevent anything from going toxic in my reserviors.



Fuzznutz said:


> Dayz... Wicked as usual. On the VK, is the screen purposely set low? Hard to tell from the pics.


The screen is about a foot and a half above the top of the waterfarm - just enough room to get under there to pour water in through the top of the hydroton. This was done at that low level of purpose - with the early LST work, it allowed me to keep it low and spread it out horizontally more. It pushes up on the center of the screen the most, and that's why you see it bulging in the center of the canopy. The tops really stayed even though - and now that the stretch is over, the majority of the tops are really starting to put on the weight. With 4 more weeks at least, I can't wait to see what these tops will do with even access to the light!


----------



## runpinto (Dec 4, 2011)

I really wish I could've used a scrog setup... buuuut then again, for my first grow, I'll just be happy getting my babies to flower correctly  Are you planning on adding sugar to your res at all Dayzt? I've heard that adding sugar during the last 2 weeks of flowering makes the buds more dense... not sure if there's much merit to that.. just what I've heard


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, adding extra carbs towards the end of flowering is a common technique to push out more resin - I used to use molasses for this, but the waterfarms tend to clog easily with molasses in there... I hadn't planned on adding any carbs towards the end, but we'll see. Things are rolling along quite nicely right now, so as long as everything looks good, I'll just let them do there thing.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 5, 2011)

Cool - this is officially my 1,000th post on RIU! Thanks again to everyone who's following along - as always, feel free to post any suggestions, questions or comments!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 5, 2011)

How about a quick question. I have a waterfarm under a 250cmh. I did a rez change and set the EC to 1 (500ppm on 500scale) which I thought was about right for veg, low strength with these farms correct? anyways after topping off with about 1.5 gals of water over 3 days I checked the EC and it had dropped to 0.5 (250ppm). I was just wondering if you have seen plants eat food that rapidly before? I've never had a sudden drop like that.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats normal. The way I monitor mine is before my first add back I check to see how much they have dropped then I do an add back. Let it mix in the res for about an he come back and write down my new Pons then check again the next day to see how much that drops. Otherwise u could just be measuring how much u r diluting it instead of how much shed actually eating. Plus yes my girl eats loads like 400ppm a day.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah that sounds about right... my plants would eat more at different points in veg and then again in flower now, but some weeks they can be eating 2-300 ppms a day or more. The trick is always to try and keep the water level up and the ppms controlled according to how much/fast it's eating and drinking....and how the plant looks and reacts to your changes


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello out there!!! It's been a quiet 2 days since my last post here... time to livin things up!!! 

Here we are 4.5 weeks into flower....enjoy!

...fire this vid up for some background bud tunezz!









[video=youtube;VMnjF1O4eH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0&ob=av2e[/video]

-=*Vanilla Kush*=-

The whole she-bang...






Buddage close-up - mostly cloudy trichs!






A few nice buds... they're fattening up nicely - I'm impressed with what's developed this early in flowering...can't wait to see how bulky she's turn out to be!











-=*The Ace of Spades*=-

From afar...






The bigguns... these are destined to turn into some thick arms!!






A few close-ups... as nice as these pics look, they definitely don't do the real thing justice...


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 8, 2011)

Damn Dude I Just Want To Jump Into Your Tent And Roll Around In The AOS.This Lady Will Be On My Next Seed Order.Ok Evertime I Look At Your New Pic's I Notice Something Weird So In Pic 1 What Is That In The Upper Right?????? Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jeez man thats a fing beast wow!


----------



## nattybongo (Dec 8, 2011)

I just don't know which one looks better. Both of them just make me drool, lolz.


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice Dayzt! Keep up the good work, inspiring to us all!


----------



## Bluezdude (Dec 8, 2011)

Amazing work, can't wait for mine to start looking like that


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Dayzt! Look! Remember my poor VK that I thought was dead? She's ALIVE!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Hey Dayzt! Look! Remember my poor VK that I thought was dead? She's ALIVE!


Congrats blue looking good


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 8, 2011)

how's the smell on that vanilla? its a strain at the top of my next to buy and i'm curious if the odor and flavor really do have any vanilla to them


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2011)

gorgeous! rockin this grow big D! i love how the pistils are so curly. so frosty my man.. looking smoking smoking hot! so sexy i want to rip her leaves off right now im having a hard time containg myself. i must leave and get a cold drink. peace and bong grips forever. amber


----------



## mr2shim (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so jealous Dayzt but at the same time I just love following your journals, so inspiring and always beautiful perfect buds. Keep it up man!


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 9, 2011)

The Dawg said:


> Damn Dude I Just Want To Jump Into Your Tent And Roll Around In The AOS.This Lady Will Be On My Next Seed Order.Ok Evertime I Look At Your New Pic's I Notice Something Weird So In Pic 1 What Is That In The Upper Right?????? Peace And Hair Grease


Ha ha...not much room to roll around in this tent..lol. The AoS is really staying super-healthy, despite the fact that I'm still learning how to keep things stable in my waterfarms...really forgiving strain from what I can tell.

You can see an inline fan there balanced on the back corner of my screen. The other fan quit on me and that's all I had to put in there at the time. I've repaired one of my smaller circ clip fans now though, and it's replaced that inline fan to blow across the VK canopy.



hellraizer30 said:


> Jeez man thats a fing beast wow!


Lol...honestly, I don't grow with the intention of producing a massive plant - but these hydro units just explode the growth - lovin it, and can't complain! 



nattybongo said:


> I just don't know which one looks better. Both of them just make me drool, lolz.


They're fairly different plants - the AoS is much more 'indica' than the VK, and the AoS has a 'berry' or 'grape' type smell while the VK is more citrusy...



Psytranceorgy said:


> Nice Dayzt! Keep up the good work, inspiring to us all!


Thanks again - we be blessed! As always - I'm here to answer any questions - I'm not an expert, but the things I've learned are no secret... I'm here to help anyone who asks! 



Bluezdude said:


> Amazing work, can't wait for mine to start looking like that


You've got the touch - it won't be long..!



Bluejeans said:


> Hey Dayzt! Look! Remember my poor VK that I thought was dead? She's ALIVE!


Awesome - the VK is a true 'weed' in the sense that it will do almost anything to survive. I've noticed that it's super vigorous and 'hardy' - the one will be on my 'to do' list for years to come...



PrezDickie said:


> how's the smell on that vanilla? its a strain at the top of my next to buy and i'm curious if the odor and flavor really do have any vanilla to them


Honestly, I haven't really ever smelled/tasted actual 'vanilla' on this strain. My wife described it perfectly some time ago.. "The 'vanilla' taste is there, but it's not like the expected 'vanilla' flavour as in ice-cream or like the extract smells... it's that secondary smell/taste underneath it's citrusiness, as vanilla is often used to 'compliment' other tastes and flavors.." When the VK gets a long cure though, it quickly becomes the 'favorite' and stands out as the best meds we have in the cupboard. Great for pain relief and that 'perfect' high that is soft, comfortable, relaxing, and conversational all at the same time - and when it wears off, it lightly sets you back down - no crash landings here! 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> gorgeous! rockin this grow big D! i love how the pistils are so curly. so frosty my man.. looking smoking smoking hot! so sexy i want to rip her leaves off right now im having a hard time containg myself. i must leave and get a cold drink. peace and bong grips forever. amber


Yeah, the VK was super-hairy last time we grew it out too. It's a beautiful budding girl that draws your attention away from the swelling buddage beneath the curls!



mr2shim said:


> I'm so jealous Dayzt but at the same time I just love following your journals, so inspiring and always beautiful perfect buds. Keep it up man!


Thanks mr2 - I wish you lived closer by so I could share some of this with you (and everyone else of course!). Sorry to hear about your Nirvana Ice..damn shame. I grew out a few of their Bubblicious during my first grow and they were all male/herm too... yet another seed co to avoid I guess - good thing there's a ton of 'em out there. I'd suggest trying out TGA's Vortex, or one of 'Black Skull Seeds' new strains. TGA runs only regulars (no fem), but as you can see - getting a female from reg seeds often means you end up with a truly stable, healthy plant (ala AoS).


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 10, 2011)

hey dayz-t we going to see some fresh hd photos today. im due for my weekly weekend phone wallpaper update lol


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 10, 2011)

LOL... I won't be home this evening at lights-on time, so there won't be any new pics until tomorrow evening (Sun Dec 11th). Sunday night is the best time for me to take pics, plus that will officially be the last day of week 5!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 10, 2011)

hahahah ok cool thanks dayz-t. looks like i was getting a bit ahead of myself it is sunday here. its like you are talking with me in the future lol


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay, here we are officially at the end of week 5 of flowering. Lots of great shots before lights-on this evening. It was hard to pick which ones to post... enjoy!! 

*-=Vanilla Kush=-*





















































*-=Ace of Spades=-*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2011)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD! you really know how to get me all worked up dont you DayzT. 
my whole body is melting, my knees are weak. your a fuckin geniius grower. you are a master. i dig your style
you are this months BUD PORN KING!!!!!!!!!! i salute you


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2011)

i feel like im right there. its so real and beautiful


----------



## stukaville (Dec 11, 2011)

Found these images by googling for Vanilla Kush images. I just started some BF Vanilla Kush from 5 fems. Not grown for a long while as I had a problem with the law. I hope I get results just half as good as these. Ive got 4 in veg for about 4 weeks now, got rid of one cos it looked ill, like bad seed maybe. Anyway, taken 2 or three cloves from each plant so now got 11 clones in a tray. Waiting to see how many take. I was going to flower four from seed and keep the best as a mother but now my plans have to change, not sure if i will just veg all the clones for 4 weeks, then put into flower with two of the seed plants. I would have to raise the smaller plants up though. What do you suggest? Ps im growing in coco with 600 watt MH.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks again dayz-t top notch photography as always


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice dayz looking good and the purp showing up killer


----------



## Bluezdude (Dec 12, 2011)

Great photos Dayzt, now a begginer's question. I see that on the VK you have some browining on the fan leaves, the aos on the other hand is completely green. Why is that? What's causing the brown spots? Is it strain depenant? Cheers in advance mate


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, the VK went through a cal/mag deficiency that I caught kinda late... when I corrected it, I think my pH went up and caused a few other micro-nutrient deficiencies which I think are now under control as well... but as a result, some of the leaves are permanently 'rusted' and some are starting to curl a bit. Since I'm now starting week 6 of flower though, I'm not too worried - things are stable enough to finish off without slowing the 'bud-swell' down. The downside to it, is that my trim won't be all that 'pretty' looking by the time harvest time rolls around, and it makes for a 'dirty' photograph sometimes.. but over-all, I'm happy with how it's continuing to fill out.


----------



## james gordon (Dec 12, 2011)

hey man i got a cal/mag deff around week 5 flowering last time around with my holy smokes strawberry diesel. the exact same rusty spots on the leafs as you have. i just up'd the cal/mag a little and mafia the leafs, aka chop half there fingers off haha besides that man its looook absolutly amazing. i see you also went about your scrog a little diff, you didnt fill the whole screen up? you mainly lst and used the screen to support all the work from the lst? im going to attempt to fill the whole entire screen


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 13, 2011)

The AoS is certainly my favorite of the two. I can't wait to try out TGA for myself.


----------



## stukaville (Dec 13, 2011)

Quick Question, I'm growing four Vanilla Kush from BF fem seeds and wanted to know how much extra height they will gain when i flip em, on adverage?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 13, 2011)

stukaville said:


> Quick Question, I'm growing four Vanilla Kush from BF fem seeds and wanted to know how much extra height they will gain when i flip em, on adverage?


Double at least. Depends on pheno tho, some can be 2.5, max of 3x I'd say.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 14, 2011)

The first time I grew out the VK, I had 4 plants - the phenos were fairly close, and they doubled in size after about the 3rd week of flowering - but those were grown in soil, and only had preliminary LST applied to them... this one is in DWC/hydro-drip and went through some fairly extensive LST - from what I can see, it pretty much doubled in size again..but I could see it getting close to 2.5-3x stretch if left to grow Christmas tree style...


----------



## stukaville (Dec 14, 2011)

OMG lol, in that case I better flip mine over to 12/12 soon. Ive noticed one of them has got a little cal/mag deficiency so ive bought some FHD Cal mag dry additive as my local shop said AN have stopped doing Cal/Mag. Ive taken some cuttings off each plant and got 10/11 total so far. My original plan was to flower 4 and keep the best one as a mother but i destroyed one as it appeared to be poor genetics. Please take a look at my images and offer up some thought on what you would do regards flowering, keeping as mothers, what to do with cuttings. cheers in advance of any advice. Its only my 4th or 5th grow. As for the suspect Calmag, should I wait until next feed or would it be ok to do a calmag watering before the next feed is due?

PS, what's LST ?


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice daytz! Looks like some ph/nute issues. I let a friend water mine and my ph got outa whack but I caught it. I'll post mine. C u got a cherry pheno. It tastes like creamy light cherry sandalwood incense. The room smell is so great. Got a slow stupid high. But happy. I just put dairy queen and chernobl in flower hydro. Everything is well though. Just picked up raskals fire og bx. Sowamazing has them. Peace


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Dec 14, 2011)

ace middle 5 wks, l to r ace middle pheno, same, sour og headband pheno, sour og sfv og pheno


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Dec 14, 2011)

In sub soil my mid pheno ace smells like sour rotten fruit it's so loaded with trichs. Outdoors it's the best plant I ever seen, the sour ogs are killer. The headband one is so huge if fim, super crop, and Lst is used. The sfv pheno is garlic skunky diesel sweet. Also loaded with thc. It's pretty impervious to mistakes too. Sub u gotta like my pics? I'm killin it here in the stix


----------



## deew (Dec 15, 2011)

I have to thank you and Scottyballs for your water farm journals. Because of them I have chosen to go with a water farm scrogg for my first attempt. Couple questions if you wouldn't mind answering. I have run into a cal/mag issue also and was wondering how much calmag per gallon you are adding or do you try to reach a certain ppm with it? Also I have been covering the top of my water farms with foil to keep light out and prevent algae/salt build up. I am going into my first week of flowering and when I changed my reservoir the other day I could see roots peeking out the top of the hydroton. Checked inside the bucket and they looked healthy and massive but I am a little concerned. Should I be? Have you ever run into this issue or have any idea on why this would happen? I drilled about as many extra holes as I could in the grow chamber so I wouldn't think that would be the problem.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 17, 2011)

stukaville said:


> OMG lol, in that case I better flip mine over to 12/12 soon. Ive noticed one of them has got a little cal/mag deficiency so ive bought some FHD Cal mag dry additive as my local shop said AN have stopped doing Cal/Mag. Ive taken some cuttings off each plant and got 10/11 total so far. My original plan was to flower 4 and keep the best one as a mother but i destroyed one as it appeared to be poor genetics. Please take a look at my images and offer up some thought on what you would do regards flowering, keeping as mothers, what to do with cuttings. cheers in advance of any advice. Its only my 4th or 5th grow. As for the suspect Calmag, should I wait until next feed or would it be ok to do a calmag watering before the next feed is due?
> 
> PS, what's LST ?


Heya Stuka - looks like you've got a lot going on there! I've never grown with or created clones that I ended up keeping, and I've never kept any mother plants yet with my grows - so I'm not much help there. I usually start flowering when the plant reaches about a foot and a half in height, but tieing the plants down (LST - low stress training) in order to spread out the plant, it takes longer to reach that height. I think you can add-in that cal-mag at any time.. start with a smaller amount and work your way up to the recommended amount on the label.



Monkeymonk840 said:


> Nice daytz! Looks like some ph/nute issues. I let a friend water mine and my ph got outa whack but I caught it. I'll post mine. C u got a cherry pheno. It tastes like creamy light cherry sandalwood incense. The room smell is so great. Got a slow stupid high. But happy. I just put dairy queen and chernobl in flower hydro. Everything is well though. Just picked up raskals fire og bx. Sowamazing has them. Peace





Monkeymonk840 said:


> ace middle 5 wks, l to r ace middle pheno, same, sour og headband pheno, sour og sfv og pheno





Monkeymonk840 said:


> In sub soil my mid pheno ace smells like sour rotten fruit it's so loaded with trichs. Outdoors it's the best plant I ever seen, the sour ogs are killer. The headband one is so huge if fim, super crop, and Lst is used. The sfv pheno is garlic skunky diesel sweet. Also loaded with thc. It's pretty impervious to mistakes too. Sub u gotta like my pics? I'm killin it here in the stix


Cool man - yeah the ace smells niiiice... your gals are looking great!



deew said:


> I have to thank you and Scottyballs for your water farm journals. Because of them I have chosen to go with a water farm scrogg for my first attempt. Couple questions if you wouldn't mind answering. I have run into a cal/mag issue also and was wondering how much calmag per gallon you are adding or do you try to reach a certain ppm with it? Also I have been covering the top of my water farms with foil to keep light out and prevent algae/salt build up. I am going into my first week of flowering and when I changed my reservoir the other day I could see roots peeking out the top of the hydroton. Checked inside the bucket and they looked healthy and massive but I am a little concerned. Should I be? Have you ever run into this issue or have any idea on why this would happen? I drilled about as many extra holes as I could in the grow chamber so I wouldn't think that would be the problem.


You're very welcome deew! I'm glad to have inspired you to try the waterfarm - very nice change from soil and all that dirty mess... 

I've been using about 1-2 tsp per gallon of water - but be sure to check your ppm before adding it - I usually mix up my nutes, test the ppm and then add 1-2 tsp of cal/mag and test the ppm again...you'll get a feel for how much you need each time.

No need to worry about the roots growing up in there - I've heard of that happening before and it's perfectly normal. I think having the foil on top leaving the dark and humid area between the top of the hydroton and the foil, encourages some roots to grow towards it..but no worries.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 17, 2011)

Your a tease dayzt. An update with no bud porn


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 17, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> Your a tease dayzt. An update with no bud porn


Lol...yeah, sorry - I was behind on replying to the recent posts and didn't have any pics prepared to put up. I did take some the other night with my older camera, but none of them really turned out that great. I plan to get some pics this afternoon just before lights-on though, so watch for a pic update either later this evening or tomorrow!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 17, 2011)

I know the feeling now that im in bloom I dont want to go snapping pics with the light off and because it is getting so cramped in my tent in finding it really tough to get good angles and the hps really makes it tough


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, tomorrow marks the last day of week 6 of flowering. Things are looking great - the VK went through some extensive rusting due to the cal/mag deficiency, but you can see the dark green underneath it now so I think it's under control - left her looking kinda beat up, but she's still swelling nicely as she approaches the finish line! The AoS is still looking as healthy as ever, and has a snowy layer of trichs all over which will for sure make for some killer hash...

Here's a pic update - enjoy! 

*-=Vanilla Kush=-*





















































*-=The Ace of Spades=-*


----------



## grandaddypurped (Dec 17, 2011)

lookin' good, lookin' good


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 17, 2011)

that aos is looking great dayz-t. what sort temps and humidity do you have in your tent


----------



## Bluezdude (Dec 18, 2011)

If mine manages to look half as good as yours I'm really glad I just bought a dehumidifier! Needless to say, amazing pictures and very inspirational as always


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 18, 2011)

grandaddypurped said:


> lookin' good, lookin' good


Thanks gpd - getting closer! 



forgetiwashere said:


> that aos is looking great dayz-t. what sort temps and humidity do you have in your tent


Thanks man - my humidity is in the mid-60s all the time, moving within that range during lights off and on. My temps are as low as 65 during lights out and as high as 80 during lights-on. The VK is starting to purp up a bit on some tips due to that change. The AoS has a lot of trichs covering the buds and calyxes, so it's hard to see any of it's purp/pinkish colors..



Bluezdude said:


> If mine manages to look half as good as yours I'm really glad I just bought a dehumidifier! Needless to say, amazing pictures and very inspirational as always


Thanks Bluez! ..still following your grow as well!


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 18, 2011)

Love the pink of that AOS.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2011)

Coming along very nice dayzt, im puting alot of thought into poping my aos


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 19, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Love the pink of that AOS.


Yeah, it shows up more in the pictures - I can't see it as much with the HPS light on... it seemed to be more noticable earlier on in flower - now there's quite alot of frost coating those parts of the buds...



hellraizer30 said:


> Coming along very nice dayzt, im puting alot of thought into poping my aos


It seems to be quite a stable strain from what I've seen - not too many different phenos, and the ones I've seen grown right through tend to be extremely thick and strong. I supercropped this one for about a week, which I believe helped keep her a bit shorter and spread it's energy across the tops rather nicely. I didn't top this one - just kept vigilant with the LST striaght through until week 5 of flower... and like MonkeyMonk said, I should have taken a cutting from this one and kept a mother..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

sweet ace of spaces Dayzt. is she almost done? she looks really dense and tasty like a delicious ripe sugar coated fruit pie. 
and the vk has such pretty perky pistils. are you going to wait until they all turn cinnimin and curl up before you chop?
how much longer do you think for both? Can i ask you..... how do you like to finish up your grows. like what do you do to your girls right before you chop? 
peace bro
amber


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thats to bad aboit not having a mother ugg!


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sweet ace of spaces Dayzt. is she almost done? she looks really dense and tasty like a delicious ripe sugar coated fruit pie.
> and the vk has such pretty perky pistils. are you going to wait until they all turn cinnimin and curl up before you chop?
> how much longer do you think for both? Can i ask you..... how do you like to finish up your grows. like what do you do to your girls right before you chop?
> peace bro
> amber


Hey ambs - things are indeed getting close to finished. The VK will likely go 9 weeks before I flush her. The AoS is looking more and more like it will only need the prescribed 8 weeks, but we'll see - I'n not in any rush. Currently they're both in the middle of week 7 of flower, so we're looking at a new-years-week harvest and then possibly again the week after.

I've been watching the trichs, and the VK has pretty much all cloudy trichs right now, but continues to push out more and more white pistils... I'll likely wait for about 10% amber trichs to come in before starting the flush - but that could 'come about' at any time, so she could easily be harvested at the same time as the AoS if need be. The AoS has a range of clear to amber trichs on her, but I'm not about to chop her earlier than 8 weeks - most of her pistils have receded or turned brown/orange, so she's definitely getting close.

Generally, I watch for some amber trichs to determine when to chop - but it pays to research it a bit and see what others do at harvest for specific strains. This is only my second time harvesting waterfarm-grown plants, so I'm still going through the 'trial and error' phase as for as when to chop.. Right now however, my biggest concern is keeping the root system healthy on both, to prevent excessive root damage in that inaccessible rez... thus the H2O2 I've been adding, as well as ice-cubes to my add-back pail to help bring my rez temps down to prevent lack of oxygen. I've used AN's 'Final Phase' flush solution in the past in my final waterings to help pull out the extra nutes from the plant at the end, but this time I'm going to just flush with straight pH'd RO water - completely chemical free. Last time (TD) I didn't do a continuous flush either, which means I didn't empty the rez multiple times in one day to remove the drained flush water...at least not enough apparently. This time, I'm going to be watching it much closer and will be trying to get that ppm number as low as I can before chop-night...



hellraizer30 said:


> Thats to bad aboit not having a mother ugg!


I know...I know...lol.. but really, I don't have the room or resources to keep a mother plant in the setup I have going. Hopefully I will in the future, but right now it's just not an option. Even though I've been growing pretty much non-stop now since early 2009, I'm still excited to try new and different strains all the time, so that makes it hard to keep anything as I go - always grow from seed, no clones or mothers yet. If I end up having more space and time in the future, I'll def end up keeping some mothers though... and possibly upgrading to a 4-unit waterfarm with one large rez...we'll see!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds good i think trying new strains is fun to i poped some firstarters and god bud hope they turn out good


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lookin good. I got mine up. Ps I rooted my cherry soda pheno and it's already in supersoil. Let me know the difference with no final phase.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 21, 2011)

Bonsai mother..You could literallygrow one strain, ina 4" flowerpot, with Onecfl anywhere between 13w-40w.Don't evenneed a timer unless you want.No excuse for no mothers!


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sounds good i think trying new strains is fun to i poped some firstarters and god bud hope they turn out good


Cool man - hope those beanz work out for ya!



Monkeymonk840 said:


> Lookin good. I got mine up. Ps I rooted my cherry soda pheno and it's already in supersoil. Let me know the difference with no final phase.


Thanks bro. I'll let you know how much of a dif it makes once I can do a smoke report.



C.Indica said:


> Bonsai mother..You could literallygrow one strain, ina 4" flowerpot, with Onecfl anywhere between 13w-40w.Don't evenneed a timer unless you want.No excuse for no mothers!


Wow. You are SO right...great pic - I'm totally inspired!! Now I'm wondering if I can somehow root a small cutting from the AoS and baby it up into a mother...lol... is that even possible with a plant 7 weeks into flower?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Wow. You are SO right...great pic - I'm totally inspired!! Now I'm wondering if I can somehow root a small cutting from the AoS and baby it up into a mother...lol... is that even possible with a plant 7 weeks into flower?


Yeah it's possible, take a lower shoot with less bud mass. It will take a bit longer to reveg though since it's so far into flower. Probably at least a month.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 21, 2011)

Dayzt Your Pic's Are Mouth Watering.Are You Going to Enter Dst's Christmas Photo Contest.Hey When You Get A Chance Check My Grow Out Im 30 Days Into An Autoflower Grow.My Girls are Looking Amazing.And Remeber Im Shooting Pic'S With A Cheap Walmart Camera.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 24, 2011)

Wishing You And Your Family A Merry Christmas And A Safe New Year's


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!! Here's a quick photo update - sorry a few of these turned out blurry..didn't have much time to retake them. This is the end of week 7 of flower, and I've got these girls already using less and less nutes. Tomorrow night the AoS willl get a small amount which will diminish to nothing by Wed - then 2-3 days of flushing just before harvest on New Years day! Then the VK will follow suit the next week...

*-=Vanilla Kush =-*





































*-=The Ace of Spades=-*


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 25, 2011)

LOokinG goOd! ace of spades looks like it isn;t as fussy as the VK with lower yields and better hash maker.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah - the AoS buds seem to be quite a bit denser than the VK, so I'm thinking the final weights between the two will be failry close... my guess right now is that we'll get around 7-8 ounces per plant.


----------



## Astro101 (Dec 26, 2011)

Shit i hope my Vanila kush will look half as good as this.
Your plants look amazing Dayzt!

Looking forward to the smoke report


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah i have just flipped my vk to 12/12 now and shes filling the screen very quickly. i hope she fills out as nicely as yours has. i will be a very happy camper


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2011)

*50 fucking colas on your VK! *That is ReeeeDONKulous! 
what a beautiful beast of a plant. simply amazing. your going to pull alot more than 6 -7 oz out of that beast .lol.. more like 10 in my eyes. 
you harvesting New Year Eve? party at DayzT's pad?i will trim all night for your sweet leaf...got any of that tangerine dream left ? i will even bring my volcano. 
I have something special to show you. some of my very own foxtails. cheezy ones.lol.. take it easy big D!


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey been out of town forthe holidays.
Subcool's seeds are very stable, if you really have your heart seton that pheno you could probably find it again later without too much trouble.

I think that bonsaimom died whileI was gone, she might recover.
Totally dehydrated, but that fatass tree trunk dfoes hold a lot of emergencywater.

I'm gonna go check on her now, beautiful buds man, I definately love the AoS more,
it has a way niceroverall look frlom the get-go


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 28, 2011)

Astro101 said:


> Shit i hope my Vanila kush will look half as good as this.
> Your plants look amazing Dayzt!
> 
> Looking forward to the smoke report


Thanks again Astro! The VK is finishing up nicely, and is looking like it should be good at the end of 9 weeks flower. She has that 'Road Warrior' look with all the rusty, yellowish leaves but the buds are veryu 'fresh' smelling, with hints of deep, warm citrus. Some of the bigger buds are foxtailing slightly, and most are now getting some very orange hairs as she finishes out... can't wait to taste her! 



forgetiwashere said:


> yeah i have just flipped my vk to 12/12 now and shes filling the screen very quickly. i hope she fills out as nicely as yours has. i will be a very happy camper


The Vk is filling out more and more here towards the end. The pics don't really do her justice and don't really show the thickness of the buds, but trust me they're doing just fine, despite the remnants of her cal/mag deficiency..



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 50 fucking colas on your VK! That is ReeeeDONKulous!
> what a beautiful beast of a plant. simply amazing. your going to pull alot more than 6 -7 oz out of that beast .lol.. more like 10 in my eyes.
> you harvesting New Year Eve? party at DayzT's pad?i will trim all night for your sweet leaf...got any of that tangerine dream left ? i will even bring my volcano.
> I have something special to show you. some of my very own foxtails. cheezy ones.lol.. take it easy big D!


Thanks Amber - we'll see what this VK can do towards the end. It should be quite the enjoyable trim! You're quite welcome to join us up here in Canada over new years for the trim-party!  There's still about 8 jars of TD left, but we're not overly impressed with her cure and taste (in joint form) due to the root issues she had - but it vaporizes beautifully, and has provided some great bubble hash!

Hope your holidayze are blazing!   



C.Indica said:


> Hey been out of town forthe holidays.
> Subcool's seeds are very stable, if you really have your heart seton that pheno you could probably find it again later without too much trouble.
> 
> I think that bonsaimom died whileI was gone, she might recover.
> ...


Yo - welcome back! I agree, Subcool's genetics are def 'top notch', and will be in my grow-room for the forseeable future! I can't wait to pop the Vortex next round, and it's looking like I'll be growing 'Cheese Quake' beside that one in the next dual-waterfarm grow off! We'll see...we've got so many candidates for the next round, those selections could change a few times yet before the next round begins...and Sub has more strains coming out in the next few months...keep watching!! If you're on you-tube, check out Sub's 'weed nerd' episodes...dankness I tells ya!!


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 29, 2011)

try Qrazy train, its ridiculous in scrog. vortex too.


----------



## mr2shim (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't believe you're already so close to harvest Dayzt! That seemed fast. Can't wait to see what your yield will be. Plants, as ALWAYS looks amazing. Still haven't gotten around to get a seed. Going to wait until we move before i get another grow going. Don't want to start something then half way through it cut it down or figure out how to transport all of that shit. That could be a real pain. I'm ranting, how you had a good Christmas and I'm looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

hi mr.2shim . i miss your grows. i hope your having fun snowboarding.

DayZT. what part of canada you at?


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 1, 2012)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> try Qrazy train, its ridiculous in scrog. vortex too.


Thanks TCB - Vortex will for sure be one of my next two... Qrazy Train I don't have yet - so many others I'd like to try first!



mr2shim said:


> I can't believe you're already so close to harvest Dayzt! That seemed fast. Can't wait to see what your yield will be. Plants, as ALWAYS looks amazing. Still haven't gotten around to get a seed. Going to wait until we move before i get another grow going. Don't want to start something then half way through it cut it down or figure out how to transport all of that shit. That could be a real pain. I'm ranting, how you had a good Christmas and I'm looking forward to the next update!


Hey mr2 - yeah, these past 3-4 months have flown by - great to see you back! Happy holidays to you as well! I agree, get settled in your new place before starting anything new. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi mr.2shim . i miss your grows. i hope your having fun snowboarding.
> 
> DayZT. what part of canada you at?


I'm in Alberta - how familiar are you with Western Canada?


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, I spent most of the day trimming and have spent extra time manicuring - some of these pics are before the manicure, some are part way through - some more are afterwards... I've also being working on a side project and created a light-box to get some professional looking glamour shots...I hope you all enjoy these!!

End of week 8 of flowering -  *-=The Ace of Spades =-* 

Glamour shots
















































Trimmed...












Sugar leaves...mmmmmmm!!!!







Hope everyone enjoyed these as much as I enjoyed taking them!! 

...more harvest pics to come in the next few days, and then next weekend will be harvest time for the VK - stay tuned!!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 1, 2012)

my mouth is watering right now


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Jan 1, 2012)

...speechless

SOOOO #$%!*[email protected] @#$!ing BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## nattybongo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hell yeah man those buds are amazing! Great stuff.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 1, 2012)

Dayzt said:


> Well, I spent most of the day trimming and have spent extra time manicuring - some of these pics are before the manicure, some are part way through - some more are afterwards... I've also being working on a side project and created a light-box to get some professional looking glamour shots...I hope you all enjoy these!!
> 
> End of week 8 of flowering -  *-=The Ace of Spades =-*
> 
> ...


*Im Not Worthy kiss-ass
*


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys - sorry for no personal replies... I'm sooo tired. Another long day of trimming and now we're about half-way done the Ace... here's another group of pics from today's batch. Enjoy!!







































Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy New Year Dayzt! I am going to vaporize this tasty:












2 month cured Kandy Kush nugg (I know you can appreciate the Kandy Kush having grown it yourself =) from my 2nd waterfarm grow in your honor and drool over all these pics! (I might even touch myself your girls look so sexy lol  ) *HAVE A GREAT 2012!!!!!*


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow Dayzt, those pics are mouth-watering! Excellent! Thanks for sharing. I'm about 3 weeks from harvest myself. Can't wait!


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 2, 2012)

Psytranceorgy said:


> Happy New Year Dayzt! I am going to vaporize this tasty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice - the KK nugs look delicious!! The Kandy def has a 1-2 KO punch - I'll bet it's some powerful stuff!! 



Bluejeans said:


> Wow Dayzt, those pics are mouth-watering! Excellent! Thanks for sharing. I'm about 3 weeks from harvest myself. Can't wait!


Thx blue - looking fwd to seeing your harvest! Our VK will be coming down next weekend - it prob could have been chopped this weekend as well, but that would have been far too much work for us...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2012)

swageriffic mun ..it tek..it tek...tun up..crawful mun. 
on da harvest .me likey that purple velvet fabric with primo buddage DA NICE silky blue sheets is very sexy too. 
i was hopin you would say vancouver.i dont know where da alberta is mun but sounds far. Lots of love from amber
happy new year


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Jan 3, 2012)

Dayzt, you gave me all the incentive i need to pop 1 ace of spades early.


----------



## subcool (Jan 3, 2012)

Dayzt said:


> Well, I spent most of the day trimming and have spent extra time manicuring - some of these pics are before the manicure, some are part way through - some more are afterwards... I've also being working on a side project and created a light-box to get some professional looking glamour shots...I hope you all enjoy these!!
> 
> End of week 8 of flowering -  *-=The Ace of Spades =-*
> 
> ...


Very impressive work both in the grow room and with the camera stunning shots!

Sub


----------



## Kudzuchron (Jan 3, 2012)

Amazing flowers Dayzt! Can't wait to see your VK pics!


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 4, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> swageriffic mun ..it tek..it tek...tun up..crawful mun.
> on da harvest .me likey that purple velvet fabric with primo buddage DA NICE silky blue sheets is very sexy too.
> i was hopin you would say vancouver.i dont know where da alberta is mun but sounds far. Lots of love from amber
> happy new year


Lol..sounds like you had an awesome new years!! The light-box appears to have been a worthwhile project - the pics turned out quite nice, and I learned a ton in the process.. I'll try to get some more similar pictures of the VK harvest...stay tuned! 

Yeah, I wish I lived right on the west coast... we're about 15 hrs east of there.



The Chemist Brothers said:


> Dayzt, you gave me all the incentive i need to pop 1 ace of spades early.


Right on TCB! Glad to have 'convinced' you! It looks like I'll be growing 100% TGA gear for the forseeable future...so far there's simply been no comparison to others we've grown in the past. 



subcool said:


> Very impressive work both in the grow room and with the camera stunning shots!
> 
> Sub


Thanks so much Sub! I got 'Dank' and 'Dank 2.0' for Christmas and have been studying your work quite intensely these past 3-4 months especially. It's an honor to have you look in on my grow, and I look forward to years of similar 'insane' results like this as I continue to grow and show-off your awesome gear!!



Kudzuchron said:


> Amazing flowers Dayzt! Can't wait to see your VK pics!


Thanks man - yep, stay tuned for some more glam shots next week from the VK harvest. After having a close look at that plant this eve, I cut the scrog strings and removed the screen from my tent completely - she got a good flush with fresh RO water and is ramping up for one hell of a big harvest day! Her fans kinda look like she had some acid-rain issues or something with all the necro setting in from cutting back her nutes and the past cal/mag def... but the buds are spectacular looking, with dark purple sugar-leaves and some crazy foxtailing...the pics will be something else!


----------



## predd (Jan 4, 2012)

hi dayzt great grows man ,I would like to ask you a quick question if possible what process do you use to clean your hydroton?, ive been doing a few WF grows and im finding it hard to get all the tiny root matter off the hydroton
tks and enjoy the VK i grew it out and it tasted great out the volcano!!


----------



## Bluezdude (Jan 4, 2012)

Excellent man, excellent


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 4, 2012)

Datyz Your Photo Skills Are Awsome.The Funny Thing Is I Kown Alot About Taking Pics I have A Nikon F2A SLR And I Will Be Updating To Digital this Summer So Look Out.Also When Ya Have Time Check Out My Grow log I'm Having Ppm Problems Peace And Hair Grease.


----------



## Astro101 (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn Datyz!!!
That is some serious bud porn! 

Cant wait for those VK shots


----------



## troutie (Jan 8, 2012)

really nice looking and great pictures .... 

i too like the silky blue sheets ... however i don't think they'd go with my curtains


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 8, 2012)

GASP!!!!! So harvest is *FINALLY* over, and we're so happy to be done!  Our house has been a mini trim factory for the past week and a half, but today I took the plastic off the table for the last time...and it feels great to be finished. 

So I've got TONS of pics to go through and get ready to post here - January 6,7 & 8th were all amazing pic days so I'm going to release the final harvest pics in this journal in 3 parts - one part for each of those days. The Ace of Spades pic were all posted last weekend, but this time it's all VK... maybe I'll do a collage at the end of everything as well, to round this all up... 

*Part 1 - Jan 6th - Vanilla Kush Glam & Trimming Shots* - *Lightbox Setup Shots*

- These shots turned out no too bad. Notice these buds are SO coloroful...orange, lime green and dark purple everywhere. A few of these have some cool orange hairs on them that look like flames swirling off the tops...quite stunning.

















- These foggy ones were taken using a special ISO and aperture, and was setup in the lightbox.












- Here's some freehand shots - some were part-way through timming. These buds were extremely dense and juicy...
































- Here's my home-made lightbox and tripod setup. It's a beginners attempt at trying to get some diffused lighting effects with a colored backdrop. I guess people use setups like these to take product pics for posting on eBay and such... lots of tutorials online to make them - I found it was worth the time and money... I'll likely use it for future harvests and get some new backgrounds for other strains...exciting! 












That's it for part I - stick around for part II coming in the next few days....


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 9, 2012)

Bravo Bravo Bravo.Mr Daytz Arnt You The Cool Cat.Thaking A Photo Of The Camera That Takes The Photo Of Your BEAUTIFUL BUDS!!!I Will Be Updating My Thread Tomorrow.Oh And Lower Res Doesnt Raise Ppm's But Thank You.That Was 1 Of Mine Thoughts Also I Was A Tad High On My Nute Solution.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## Bluezdude (Jan 9, 2012)

Bloody hell, not only a great grower but a skilled photographer at the same time! 

PS. Must spread some rep blah blah blah


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful Dayzt! I'm really surprised to see all of those different colors/hues in the VK... very tasty! /drool


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

love it mayn... i agree very nice colorations, how is the smell though bro?


----------



## furrycnorm (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great! I am about to harvest some VK in the next couple days. Haven't read your whole journal so I apologize if this was covered, but how long did they take to flower? On attitude seeds where I bought the seeds it said 55-60 days I think and I am well over that and still not quite there.


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 9, 2012)

This VK went 65 days of flower. This is the second time we've grown VK and the first time was in soil and the pheno was much different. This one turned super orange and bright lime colors - and it also had a deep purple tint on the leaf tips toward the end.


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 9, 2012)

The (VK) smell is deep and citrusy kind of floral though at the same time. The buds are like thick sponges of stickiness...I'm guessing these will dry into some nice solid-rock nugs.


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 9, 2012)

predd said:


> hi dayzt great grows man ,I would like to ask you a quick question if possible what process do you use to clean your hydroton?, ive been doing a few WF grows and im finding it hard to get all the tiny root matter off the hydroton
> tks and enjoy the VK i grew it out and it tasted great out the volcano!!


This is only my second waterfarm grow - the first one ended while I still had the chance to take it all out in the yard and hose-down. I just filled a bucket with clean water and dumped in the hydroton and hand-washed/rinsed it from there. It's a shit-load of work, no doubt - and letting it soak for a time before scrubbing them may help. But since it's winter here now, I'll have to do all that cleanup in the bathub somehow - shouldn't be too hard though. Hope that helps!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice work dude! +


----------



## james gordon (Jan 11, 2012)

brilliant dayzt!!!! absolutly amazing pictures and top notch quality bud porn. true grower bro! +rep hommie.


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks again guys! Here's Part II of the VK harvest. 

*Part 2 - Jan 7th - More Vanilla Kush Glam Shots, hanging buds, clamp-stands etc..*

- Here's 3 pics of the same bud - still learning to setup lighting in the lightbox, and finding a few different effects along the way! This bud shows how some of the tops on this plant foxtailed more and more towards the end. This plant has the orangest hairs I've even on fresh, wet bud. Through the dry and into cure, it's maintaining a surprisingly orange color as well..

















- Some nice snaps of fresh bud as we were trimming. Again, very orange hairs on this girl and squishy-thick texture to the buds. 










































- We made a great discovery this harvest = these little clamps I picked up at Lowe's to rest my scrog screen on - they make excellent branch-holders for trimming. It's so much easier to hold onto the clamp as you're trimming... and as you see in the following pics, they also make great stands. I've always hated to lay-down stalks of bud on my trimming table, and now we don't have to worry about it. HIGHLY recommended!! Here's a few snaps of them in action (these are being used with the AoS bud btw)...






















...and a few more group shots...














...well, that wraps up part II - stay tuned for the last part coming soon!


----------



## Astro101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Amazing shots Dayzt!!

you've set the bar so high...
I cant imagine my vk growing up to be so beautiful


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Jan 12, 2012)

hahaha loving the clamps Dayzt... reminds me of banana man


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 13, 2012)

*Part 3 - Jan 8th - More Vanilla Kush Bud Shots, piles of buds, trim bags and popcorn nugs...oh boy!

*Well this post will wrap up my harvest coverage - there may be a last 'overall' summary of everything yet, we'll see... 

On with the show!!! 

-----------------

Random trimmed bud shots...















































Trim bags - hash trim and popcorn nugz..

















Mountains 'o Mary-Jane 










































Well, that's it boys and girls...thanks for following my journal! Stick around for a smoke report for each of these ladies in the next few months!

Here's the final dry-weight tally - all buds are finished drying and have been transferred to curing jars.

The Ace of Spades = 7.17 oz
Vanilla Kush = 9.03 oz
-------------------------------
Total........................ *16.20* oz dry.

We also ended up with some amazing popcorn nugs that may also get smoked or vaped down the road as well - probably around 3 oz of dried popcorn I'd estimate...


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 13, 2012)

Daytz Your Grows Are Truly Works Of Art.My Man You Have Raised the Bar When It Comes To WF.I Look Forwards To Your Next Grow Journal.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 14, 2012)

amazing mate your the waterfarm king


----------



## Bluezdude (Jan 14, 2012)

16 oz, that's like a bit more than half a kilo, right? Well done Dayzt, congratulations for yet another excellent and well documented grow man. + Rep of course

edit: just done the conversion, comes out to 459 grams, even so, it's still amazing


----------



## Astro101 (Jan 14, 2012)

That's a crazy amount, great yield!
The pictures are amazing, beautiful and strong colored buds


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice harvest dayzt gunna be some good smoke


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 15, 2012)

The Dawg said:


> Daytz Your Grows Are Truly Works Of Art.My Man You Have Raised the Bar When It Comes To WF.I Look Forwards To Your Next Grow Journal.Peace And Hair Grease


Thanks Dawg - yes, we're enjoying the harvest so far - but now is the hard part, waiting for her to cure enough to start the 'true' tests. There's still a bit too much moisture in it yet to get a good sample.



mr.green123 said:


> amazing mate your the waterfarm king


Lol..well I don't know about that sort of title, but appreciate the comment! I've learned alot about hydro growing (well, as much as you can learn from using the waterfarm) in this past year. I may start splitting my grows into 50/50 hydro and soil eventually though - I'm still not 100% convinced that you can get as tasty of an end product with hydro as you can get with decent soil...



Bluezdude said:


> 16 oz, that's like a bit more than half a kilo, right? Well done Dayzt, congratulations for yet another excellent and well documented grow man. + Rep of course
> 
> edit: just done the conversion, comes out to 459 grams, even so, it's still amazing


Yeah, it's just over a pound. There's another 3-4 oz of popcorn bud as well - but after sampling (smoking) some from one of the trim bags, we may smoke a good amount of that stuff too... but I can't really incude it in the final weight since there's a lot of leaf in those buds - I can only guesstimate how much is there..



Astro101 said:


> That's a crazy amount, great yield!
> The pictures are amazing, beautiful and strong colored buds


Thanks astro - yeah, we def so more purp in the VK than expected. It's also stayed very 'lime-green' so far as it's began curing, and tons of orange hairs on them. The AoS has some great pink-purple undertones as well. Both of these have exceptional bag appeal.



hellraizer30 said:


> Nice harvest dayzt gunna be some good smoke


We're very happy with these results - we set aside 'sampling' jars of some buds that were 'accidentally' trimmed during the manicuring process. From these samples, we've been very impressed. It's still a bit too wet to really be able to 'taste' what these are going to eventually be like, but the effects of both plants have been exceptional so far...


----------



## snap1234 (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome job Dayzt! Thanks for documenting another great grow in such detail, very informative. How long did you flush this go around, since it seems you were keeping the EC levels much lower this time than in the TD grow?


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 15, 2012)

Just finished looking through the whole grow. Very nice job indeed.
But more importantly awesome picture taking. I was thinking it the whole way through and was not at all surprised to see your photography setup at the end. Very cool. I can never get it to focus right myself.
Hope that pound treats you right


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 15, 2012)

Another 1 lbharvest.

Although the bottoms of those budkebabs seem unripe..
I would have cut it down in sections from the top,
but that's just me.'

Either way it looks like dank and I wishI had some haha!


----------



## runpinto (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you sampled any of your product yet?? I've been trying little samples every other day and it only gets better


----------



## matatan (Jan 29, 2012)

link to another grow dayz??? whats next?!


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 29, 2012)

snap1234 said:


> Awesome job Dayzt! Thanks for documenting another great grow in such detail, very informative. How long did you flush this go around, since it seems you were keeping the EC levels much lower this time than in the TD grow?


Thanks snap - I flushed the AoS for about 8-9 days before harvest, but even before that I was gradually 'weaning' her off the nutes down to as close to 0 ppms as I could - got some really nice fade by doing that. I did the same for the VK as it began flushing at about the same time as the AoS, but was harvested a week later, so it had a bit more of a flush time - thought it could use it being a bigger plant.

We had great results in both reservoirs this time around, as the roots looked healthy at the end with just the typical light-brown stain from the nutrients - but not much else. They were starting to break-down though and were beginning to smell a bit. I don't think it's a good idea to grow a long flowering strain in these units...too difficult to keep the roots sufficiently healthy for that long...that is, with the screen over the unit and therefor not having direct access to the rez..



mufastaa said:


> Just finished looking through the whole grow. Very nice job indeed.
> But more importantly awesome picture taking. I was thinking it the whole way through and was not at all surprised to see your photography setup at the end. Very cool. I can never get it to focus right myself.
> Hope that pound treats you right


Thanks! We're just now beginning to try it out...but still lots of curing left before it's reached it's full potential..



C.Indica said:


> Another 1 lbharvest.
> 
> Although the bottoms of those budkebabs seem unripe..
> I would have cut it down in sections from the top,
> ...


Yeah, we surely could have cut the VK down like that and let it ripen more towards the lower parts - but I think the very top stuff was kinda 'extremely' ready while the lower stuff was actually pretty good already...anyways, it all is curing nicely so far, and is still maintaining it's wide array of colors, even 3 weeks into cure!



runpinto said:


> Have you sampled any of your product yet?? I've been trying little samples every other day and it only gets better


We've been sampling these girls quite often and yes, they taste better each time! It's still not quite ready to 'burn' (joint, pipe or bong), but it's very nice in the vaoporizors...



matatan said:


> link to another grow dayz??? whats next?!


My last two grows were back-to-back...gonna take a break until probably mid-March before the next grow starts up again... looking at most likely 'Vortex' and 'Cheese Quake', again two waterfarms - one scrog and the other LST. Stay tuned, and thanks for watching!!


----------



## Ganjosh (May 28, 2012)

the content of this bowl is from four plants?


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 9, 2012)

Ganjosh said:


> the content of this bowl is from four plants?


Ha ha.. no, if you're referring to the last pic there with the pizza plate of buds on the scale-bowl - that was just a portion of the VK plant.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's some recent pix of our cured Ace of Spades - looking sharp in the grinder!


----------



## ncboy65 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm definitely impressed. Great job. Class A


----------



## Chronicknowledge42o (Nov 10, 2012)

Great looking buds & plants man awsome job, That VK turned out great. Makes me excited for the 8 I have in under current right now along with 8 other critical kush, Barneys farm is awsome ! Check my journal out if u ever get the time. Subbed man, Great work.


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, that looks tasty. You going to start up another journal anytime soon?


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow bro.....STELLAR journal & pics! Great job!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 18, 2012)

whats growin on DAYZt.my fellow waterfarm broski. i seen you in noobz journal so i know you wanna play and you cant run away from me i will hunt you down till you give me what i want from you!! some goddamn buDpOrn you sexy gardener YOU!!!
cum on mr Canada man give cONkz some candy.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh Shit Brother DAYZt You Have That Crazy Azz conKEy On Your Butt.Better Give Him What He Wants Or Else He Will Sick The Evil Dr.Amber Trichome On Ya


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 19, 2012)

Your wish is my command fellow tokers....ENJOY!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice bud porn


----------



## Bluezdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Give us a full grow mate, cmon


----------



## cONkey (Dec 20, 2012)

oh Dayzt baby your so fine. GOD DAMN BOY! you really know how to deliver the goods. got me ALLLL worked up now.
thanks cupcake. 
but what is it? is unbelieveable yummy sugary . i dont thnk i have seen a more tasty bud ever in my entire LIFE!!
please give us a full grow mate cum on pleaaasseee.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 20, 2012)

Awsome


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 23, 2012)

The first 4 pics are the 'Blue Venom', the next 4 are Acapulco Gold, then the rest are a mix of Vanilla Kush and Red Dragon buds...


----------



## cONkey (Dec 23, 2012)

you grow some mean ass buds.
how long that alcapulco gold take you?


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 23, 2012)

cONkey said:


> you grow some mean ass buds.
> how long that alcapulco gold take you?


Here's a link to my AG grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/378028-acapulco-gold-red-dragon-feminized.html


----------

